# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Γεγονότα και Απόψεις >  Ασφάλεια, ποιότητα στις τηλεπικοινωνίες (ανοιχτά ΚΑΦΑΟ)

## Lagman

Είναι γεγονός τα κατεστραμμένα καφάο σε αρκετές περιοχές , δεν περίμενα όμως πότε να αντικρίσω ξεκλείδωτο καφάο.

Μπορεί ο οποιοσδήποτε να συνδέσει ένα μαγνητόφωνο και να καταγράφει συνομιλίες νομίζω αν δεν είναι isdn.

Μπορεί ο οποιοσδήποτε να βάλει μια τηλεφωνική συσκευή και να κάνει κλήσεις οπουδήποτε εάν δεν υπάρχει κάποια φραγή στον συνδρομητή .

Μπορεί χίλια δυο !!

Επιτρέπετε στις μέρες μας να βλέπουμε ξεκλείδωτα καφαο ; 

αν δεν είναι στο σωστό section παρακαλώ οι moderators να το μεταφέρουν.

----------


## Georgevtr

Σε ποιά περιοχή βρίσκεται αυτό το 'μουσείο'?

----------


## Lagman

Στο δήμο της Αθήνας ανήκει άλλα τώρα η περιοχή έχει διάφορες ονομασίες άλλοι λένε Αγ ιωαννης άλλοι παγκρατι άλλοι γούβα κλπ 362 έγραφε πάνω το καφαο .

Αυτό το καφάο κοντά στον ΟΤΕ του Αγ. Δημητρίου - Δάφνης τι σας λέει

----------


## Georgevtr

Ιδίως το δεύτερο είναι r.i.p. εντελώς :Razz: 

 :Whip:  :Whip: 

(είχε βαφεί όταν έπαιζε η ελλάδα στο euro Ή όταν κέρδισε η ν.δ. τις εκλογές? :Thinking: )

----------


## Tiven

Καματερό να δεις ένα ωραίο που έχω πετύχει εγώ....

----------


## duende

εξαισια..

----------


## psyxakias

Στο τέλος θα κάνουμε διαγωνισμό ποια περιοχή έχει χειρότερο καφάο  :Laughing: 

[action=psyxakias]παίρνει έναν κόφτη και κατευθύνεται στο καφάο του Αγ. Δημητρίου / Δάφνης[/action]  :Twisted Evil: 



Off Topic


		Έθεσες ωραίο θέμα, πολύ πιο επικοιδομητικό από άλλα (βλέπε κράξιμο forthnet όπου βρεθείς/σταθείς  :Razz: ), εύγε  :One thumb up:

----------


## WagItchyef

Παιδιά επειδή δεν είμαι σχετικός με τα τηλεφωνικά, στα ΚΑΦΑΟ περνάει και η ADSL σύνδεση φαντάζομαι;

----------


## Lagman

συγνώμη αλλά κάτι που σκέφτηκα τώρα, μήπως κακώς το έκανα θέμα και οι άνθρωποι του ΟΤΕ άφησαν επίτηδες ανοιχτό το καφάο για να στεγνώσει από τυχόν υγρασία ,για το καλό όλων μας ; 

Αν όχι μήπως πρέπει να μαζέψουμε σε ένα thread τα απαράδεκτα καφαο που βλέπουμε , photos - Περιοχή οδό κλπ ; (θα είχε νόημα;  )

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> συγνώμη αλλά κάτι που σκέφτηκα τώρα, μήπως κακώς το έκανα θέμα και οι άνθρωποι του ΟΤΕ άφησαν επίτηδες ανοιχτό το καφάο για να στεγνώσει από τυχόν υγρασία ,για το καλό όλων μας ;


Να έρθω να καρφώσω ένα τηλέφωνο στη γραμμή σου και να αρχίσω τα 9011 για το καλό όλων μας?  :Twisted Evil: 

Προσωπικά είχα δει ένα ανοιχτό στη παπάγου (Ζωγράφου) και πήρα το 121 κ τους το είπα.

Τώρα αν κάνανε τίποτα..

----------


## shodanjr_gr

> Παιδιά επειδή δεν είμαι σχετικός με τα τηλεφωνικά, στα ΚΑΦΑΟ περνάει και η ADSL σύνδεση φαντάζομαι;


Ναι, με πολύπλεξη, πάνω από το ίδιο καλώδιο.

----------


## alexopth69

πωπω χάλια και μετά λέω γιατί δεν πιάνω πλέον πάνω από 4

----------


## Jazzer

Το χειρότερο δεν είναι τέτοια καφάο, αλλά τα σαπιοκαλώδια και ειδικά τα εναέρια τμήματα αυτών που καταλήγουν στο box έξω από την οικία μας. 
Κατά τα άλλα, δεκάδες εκατ. ευρώ εισπράττονται για τη "συντήρηση" του δικτύου...  :Whistle:

----------


## Lagman

> Το χειρότερο δεν είναι τέτοια καφάο, αλλά τα σαπιοκαλώδια και ειδικά τα εναέρια τμήματα αυτών που καταλήγουν στο box έξω από την οικία μας. 
> Κατά τα άλλα, δεκάδες εκατ. ευρώ εισπράττονται για τη "συντήρηση" του δικτύου...


Στο πατρικό μου πέρασαν νέο ποιο χοντρό καλώδιο αλλά το παλιό είναι ακόμα συνδεδεμένο στον κατανεμητή μου ... σχεδόν σε όλη τη γειτονία πέρασαν αυτό το νέο καλώδιο .

Πάντως το καφάο το κλείδωσαν μετά από μια μέρα .

----------


## emeliss

> Προσωπικά είχα δει ένα ανοιχτό στη παπάγου (Ζωγράφου) και πήρα το 121 κ τους το είπα.


Και πολύ καλά έκανες.

----------


## HellV1L

σε αυτα τα σμπαραλιασμενα ΚΑΦΑΟ αναρωτιεμαι ποσοι κακομοιρηδες ειναι συνδεδεμενοι,εχουν adsl ,και κλαινε τη μοιρα τους απο τα dc σε μια ωραια βροχερη μερα

----------


## noname85

εγω εχω δει και βαμενο ροζ σε καφε της περιοχης μου!

----------


## hammer21

Lagman ξαναπερασες απο κει?Εχει γινει τιποτα(ευσεβεις ποθοι)?

----------


## manual2100

γιατί πως νομίζετε ότι παρακολουθούνται τα τηλέφωνα? πάει ο κύριος Χ ανοίγει το καφάο και συνδέει τον κοριό εκεί.. τώρα πώς ξέρει που να το συνδέσει? στην Ελλάδα μπορείς να βρεις ότι θες με λίγα λεφτά και πληροφορίες εκ των έσω.. μάλιστα έχω δει να το κάνει κάποιος και δεν ήταν του οτε..

----------


## Dr-PsychoGR

> γιατί πως νομίζετε ότι παρακολουθούνται τα τηλέφωνα? πάει ο κύριος Χ ανοίγει το καφάο και συνδέει τον κοριό εκεί.. τώρα πώς ξέρει που να το συνδέσει? στην Ελλάδα μπορείς να βρεις ότι θες με λίγα λεφτά και πληροφορίες εκ των έσω.. μάλιστα έχω δει να το κάνει κάποιος και δεν ήταν του οτε..


Δεν είναι απαραίτητη η παρέμβαση στο ΚΑΦΑΟ για να μπορείς να ακούσεις τις τηλεπικοινωνίες - συνομιλίες του άλλου.

Υπάρχουν αρκετά προγράμματα (εννοείτε ότι πρέπει να πληρώσεις αρκετά), αλλά επίσης υπάρχουν και εταιρίες που το κάνουν αυτά.

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## mathaiosside

> Δεν είναι απαραίτητη η παρέμβαση στο ΚΑΦΑΟ για να μπορείς να ακούσεις τις τηλεπικοινωνίες - συνομιλίες του άλλου.
> 
> Υπάρχουν αρκετά προγράμματα (εννοείτε ότι πρέπει να πληρώσεις αρκετά), αλλά επίσης υπάρχουν και εταιρίες που το κάνουν αυτά.


Ναί αλλά στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση είναι "αβάδιστα, ανέξοδα, στον χώρο σας". Ένας άσχετος μπορεί με λίγες γνώσεις ακόμη και από αυτό το forum να κάνει "καλή δουλεία".
Απλά αίσχος και απαράδεκτο...  :Evil: 
Βέβαια σε παρόμοια κατάσταση έχουμε δει παμπολλά. 
Καλή ήταν η ιδέα που ακούστηκε να τα συγκεντρώνουμε εδώ και να τα λέμε μαζικά στο 121....

----------


## emeliss

> Δεν είναι απαραίτητη η παρέμβαση στο ΚΑΦΑΟ για να μπορείς να ακούσεις τις τηλεπικοινωνίες - συνομιλίες του άλλου.
> 
> Υπάρχουν αρκετά προγράμματα (εννοείτε ότι πρέπει να πληρώσεις αρκετά), αλλά επίσης υπάρχουν και εταιρίες που το κάνουν αυτά.


Έχεις μπερδευτεί. Το δίκτυο υπηρεσιών φωνής δεν μπορεί να "ακουστεί" από κανένα πρόγραμμα.

----------


## tsek

Πολύ καλό thread !! ας μαζευτούν και άλλες φωτό.Ίσως *κάποιος* (λέω εγώ ) τις δεί ...

----------


## Lagman

> Lagman ξαναπερασες απο κει?Εχει γινει τιποτα(ευσεβεις ποθοι)?


Το ανοιχτό το κλείδωσαν κανονικά μετά από μια μέρα το άλλο δεν το έχω δει, έχω μαζέψει και άλλες ωραίες φωτογραφίες θα τις ανεβάσω κάποια στιγμή.

----------


## psyxakias

Το επάγγελμα του μέλλοντος: καφάο-reporter  :Worthy:   :Respekt:

----------


## noname85

> Το επάγγελμα του μέλλοντος: καφάο-reporter


καλο!!!χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## Lagman

Δείτε το καλώδιο που περνάει από το μπαλκόνι της οικοδομής.


Το νέο καλώδιο που πέρασε ο ΟΤΕ μην λέμε μόνο τα άσχημα  :Razz: 


Ποιότητα στα καρτοτηλέφωνα στην Γλυφάδα


Έτσι είναι τα καινούργια καφάο



Σίγουρα κάποιος από αυτούς τους συνδρομητές που είναι σε αυτό το κουτί έχουν ανοίξει θέμα όποτε βρέχει έχω disconnect :P


Καλώδιο από σπίτι περασμένο σε παλιά στάση λεωφορείου

----------


## Dr-PsychoGR

Απλά έλεος.. Τπτ άλλο...  :Thumb down:

----------


## Billmg81

Όντως μόνο η λέξη "ΕΛΕΟΣ" μπορεί να περιγράψει όλα τα παραπάνω!  :Mad:

----------


## manicx

Όσο θα στηριζόμαστε σε υποδομές χαλκού, έτσι θα είμαστε. Η μόνη ελπίδα είναι οι οπτικές ίνες.

----------


## emeliss

> Όσο θα στηριζόμαστε σε υποδομές χαλκού, έτσι θα είμαστε. Η μόνη ελπίδα είναι οι οπτικές ίνες.


Αυτό δεν είναι απόλυτο. Τα περισσότερα ευτράπελα που φαίνονται είναι αποτέλεσμα ενεργειών τρίτων (ιδιοκτητών και μη). Όσο εμείς συμπεριφερόμαστε ασυνείδητα και ανεξέλεγκτα ακόμα και ένα νέο δίκτυο θα καταντήσει χάλια. Και εκεί τα ευτράπελα πιθανότατα να είναι πολύ περισσότερα.

----------


## D4rK_Mess3ngeR

Και εγώ με την σειρά μου παραθέτω λίγες ακόμα φωτογραφίες απ' το βιβλίο που γράφω "Παρέα με τα ανοιχτά ΚΑΦΑΟ"..

Οι παρακάτω φωτογραφία είναι του ανοιχτού ΚΑΦΑΟ στην περιοχή μου. (Ο αριθμός έχει καλυφθεί για ευνόητους λόγους)



Εδώ βλέπουμε το "πρώην" ανοιχτό ΚΑΦΑΟ που είναι τώρα κλειδαμπαρωμένο με κλειδαριές , λουκέτα και αλυσίδες υψίστης ασφαλείας και αποτελεί μη προσβάσιμο ακόμα και απ' τους ίδιους τους τεχνικούς..  :ROFL: 



Και τέλος ένα ΚΑΦΑΟ που πέτυχα στην διαδρομή του λεωφορείου και με αστραπιαίες κινήσεις πρόλαβα και τράβηξα την φωτογραφία.  :Cool:

----------


## psyxakias

Off Topic


		Και μετά όταν λέω ότι καφάο-reporter είναι το επάγγελμα του μέλλοντος... γελάτε  :Thumb down:

----------


## noname85

ντροπη!και μετα δεν φταιει ο οτε!

----------


## D4rK_Mess3ngeR

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Και μετά όταν λέω ότι καφάο-reporter είναι το επάγγελμα του μέλλοντος... γελάτε


Αααα , μην βάζεις και εμένα μέσα. Εγώ δέχθηκα πιέσεις.  :Razz: 



> Περιμένω φωτογραφίες στο Ασφάλεια, ποιότητα στις τηλεπικοινωνίες (ανοιχτά ΚΑΦΑΟ) και ο hel έλεγε ότι είχε φωτογραφίες από κάτι τραγικά καφάο αλλά που είναι

----------


## emeliss

> Και τέλος ένα ΚΑΦΑΟ που πέτυχα στην διαδρομή του λεωφορείου και με αστραπιαίες κινήσεις πρόλαβα και τράβηξα την φωτογραφία.


Αυτό είναι κουφάρι με σκουπίδια μέσα. Δεν χρησιμοποιείται. Νομίζω είναι οφθαλμοφανές.

----------


## D4rK_Mess3ngeR

> Αυτό είναι κουφάρι με σκουπίδια μέσα. Δεν χρησιμοποιείται. Νομίζω είναι οφθαλμοφανές.


Οφθαλμοφανές είναι επίσης οι ορθάνοιχτες πόρτες σε πολλά άλλα ΚΑΦΑΟ που μένουν στο έλεος του θεού και δεδομένο είναι επίσης πως πρέπει να είναι κλειδωμένα. Όπως είπα και στο αρχικό post την τράβηξα κυριολεκτικά μέσα απ' το λεωφορείο. Δεν μπορώ να εγγυηθώ ότι όντως δεν χρησιμοποιείται και το αντίθετο πιστεύω δεν μπορείς ούτε εσύ. Πολλά πράγματα που έχουμε σαν δεδομένα και σαν standards δεν ισχύουν μερικές φορές και μας εκπλήσσουν όταν τα βλέπουμε αλλιώς. Το συγκεκριμένο ΚΑΦΑΟ βρίσκεται στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, οπότε δεν αποκλείω να έπεσε "θύμα βανδαλισμού" όσο ήταν ανοιχτό.

----------


## emeliss

> Οφθαλμοφανές είναι επίσης οι ορθάνοιχτες πόρτες σε πολλά άλλα ΚΑΦΑΟ που μένουν στο έλεος του θεού και δεδομένο είναι επίσης πως πρέπει να είναι κλειδωμένα. Όπως είπα και στο αρχικό post την τράβηξα κυριολεκτικά μέσα απ' το λεωφορείο. Δεν μπορώ να εγγυηθώ ότι όντως δεν χρησιμοποιείται και το αντίθετο πιστεύω δεν μπορείς ούτε εσύ. Πολλά πράγματα που έχουμε σαν δεδομένα και σαν standards δεν ισχύουν μερικές φορές και μας εκπλήσσουν όταν τα βλέπουμε αλλιώς. Το συγκεκριμένο ΚΑΦΑΟ βρίσκεται στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, οπότε δεν αποκλείω να έπεσε "θύμα βανδαλισμού" όσο ήταν ανοιχτό.


Αν ήταν να βανδαλίσουν κάτι τίποτα δεν μπορεί να τους σταματήσει. Να εγγυηθεί αν δουλεύει ή όχι μπορεί μόνο ο ΟΤΕ. Εγώ λέω αυτό που βλέπω.

Τέλος δεν ξέρω αν έχει τόση αξία όταν απλά σηκώνουμε μία φωτογραφία εδώ. Αξία έχει να ζητήσουμε να διορθωθούν τα συγκεκριμένα κακώς κείμενα που υπάρχουν στην γειτονιά μας.

----------


## D4rK_Mess3ngeR

> Αν ήταν να βανδαλίσουν κάτι τίποτα δεν μπορεί να τους σταματήσει. Να εγγυηθεί αν δουλεύει ή όχι μπορεί μόνο ο ΟΤΕ. Εγώ λέω αυτό που βλέπω.
> 
> Τέλος δεν ξέρω αν έχει τόση αξία όταν απλά σηκώνουμε μία φωτογραφία εδώ. Αξία έχει να ζητήσουμε να διορθωθούν τα συγκεκριμένα κακώς κείμενα που υπάρχουν στην γειτονιά μας.


Απλά λέω πως δεν είναι και κάτι το απίθανο να έχει δεχθεί βανδαλισμό και ακόμα να λειτουργεί χωρίς βέβαια να αποκλείω αυτό που είπες και εσύ (όπως είπα και πιο πριν, δεν ήμουν κοντά στο ΚΑΦΑΟ). Ακόμα όμως και αν δεν χρησιμοποιείτε πλέον το σωστό θα ήταν να είχε αφαιρεθεί από εκεί ή να είχε καθαριστεί και να παρέμενε κλειστό.

Σημασία έχουν όλα αυτά που λέγονται και δείχνονται εδώ να αποτελούν ενημέρωση, ώστε αν κάποιος συναντήσει ένα ορθάνοιχτο ΚΑΦΑΟ να μπορέσει να πράξει αντίστοιχα (πχ ενημερώνοντας τον ΟΤΕ). Εγώ προσωπικά πήρα τηλέφωνο στον ΟΤΕ και ανέφερα το ανοιχτό ΚΑΦΑΟ (πρώτη εικόνα) αλλά αμφιβάλω αν έκανε τίποτα γι' αυτό, καθώς έχω τις υποψίες μου πως κάποιος απ' την γειτονιά είναι αυτός που το είδε και συνειδητοποιήθηκε να το κρατήσει με κάποιο τρόπο (έστω και με δύο σχοινιά) κλειστό.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

@D4rK_Mess3ngeR

Κάλεσες το 121 να το δώσεις?

----------


## gtklocker

Αίσχος και μόνο αίσχος.

Μην ξεχνάτε όμως, ότι δεν φταίει μόνο ο ΟΤΕ γι' αυτό. 

Κάθε καλόπαιδο που περνάει, κάνει και τη ζημιά του.

----------


## Lagman

το κουτί στην πόρτα αριστερά πάνω έχει κανείς ιδέα τι είναι ;

*Spoiler:*

----------


## emeliss

Όχι αυτό που φαντάζεσαι.

----------


## xmperop1

> Και εγώ με την σειρά μου παραθέτω λίγες ακόμα φωτογραφίες απ' το βιβλίο που γράφω "Παρέα με τα ανοιχτά ΚΑΦΑΟ"..
> 
> Και τέλος ένα ΚΑΦΑΟ που πέτυχα στην διαδρομή του λεωφορείου και με αστραπιαίες κινήσεις πρόλαβα και τράβηξα την φωτογραφία.


Αυτό το ΚΑΦΑΟ βρίσκεται αν δεν κάνω λάθος στο τέρμα της Βλαχάκου με την παραλιακή στο λιμάνι στον Πειραιά και είναι καταργημένο εδώ και χρόνια,αυτό που είναι ενεργό είναι το πλαστικό ακριβώς δίπλα του.

----------


## D4rK_Mess3ngeR

> Αυτό το ΚΑΦΑΟ βρίσκεται αν δεν κάνω λάθος στο τέρμα της Βλαχάκου με την παραλιακή στο λιμάνι στον Πειραιά και είναι καταργημένο εδώ και χρόνια,αυτό που είναι ενεργό είναι το πλαστικό ακριβώς δίπλα του.


Ναι, ισχύει αυτό που λες, οπότε λάθος από μεριά μου.

----------


## gtklocker

5/5 ΚΑΦΑΟ που συνάντησα στο Σχιστό Κορυδαλλού, ήταν άψογα.

----------


## xmperop1

> 5/5 ΚΑΦΑΟ που συνάντησα στο Σχιστό Κορυδαλλού, ήταν άψογα.


Καλά κουβέντα να γίνεται.....

----------


## soularav

> Όσο θα στηριζόμαστε σε υποδομές χαλκού, έτσι θα είμαστε. Η μόνη ελπίδα είναι οι οπτικές ίνες.


Tυλίξτε μου δύο, όχι για μένα, για τη φουκαριάρα τη μάνα μου, στο χωριό...... :Embarassed:

----------


## Lagman

Ανοιχτό κουτί και από ότι φαίνεται είναι πατσαρισμένες 2 γραμμές ; 


Ανοιχτό κουτί , δεν φαίνεται καθαρά αλλά υπάρχουν καλώδια γυμνά ενωμένα εκτεθειμένα. 


Καφάο που έχει σαπίσει από την σκουριά.

----------


## emeliss

Τα δύο κτίρια δεξιά αριστερά είναι υπό ανακαίνιση; Ήταν, είναι εκεί γραφεία από την ίδια εταιρία; Ανάμεσά τους είναι δρόμος, πεζόδρομος; Τι;

----------


## Lagman

Στη πρώτη φωτογραφία είναι ένα γωνιακό κατάστημα mediastrom όπου σωστά παρατήρησες γίνετε ανακαίνιση,  ανάμεσα είναι ένα σπίτι  και το άλλο κτήριο είναι διαφορετικό κατάστημα και σπίτι οπού δεν γίνετε ανακαίνιση.

----------


## emeliss

Τα πολλά καλώδια και οι σωλήνες που φεύγουν οριζόντια μπορούσες να καταλάβεις τι είναι;

----------


## subzer0

> Τα πολλά καλώδια και οι σωλήνες που φεύγουν οριζόντια μπορούσες να καταλάβεις τι είναι;


Και στις 2 περιπτώσεις , στις 2 πρώτες φωτογραφίες πάντως , οι σωλήνες είναι αποχέτευση από Air condition.

----------


## emeliss

Αυτά που πάνε από το ένα κτίριο στο άλλο λέω.

----------


## subzer0

Χλωμό να είναι σωλήνες πάντως.

----------


## emeliss

Σωλήνες έχει σίγουρα. Τώρα τι έχουν μέσα;;;

Γι'αυτό ρώτησα αν έχουν κάποια σχέση τα κτίρια. Συνήθως τέτοιες ζωγραφιές γίνονται όταν υπάρχει κάποια σχέση (κατάστημα-κατάστημα ή κατάστημα-σπίτι) και στέλνεις από ρεύμα, τηλεφωνα, δίκτυο, εικόνα από κάμερες, εσωτερικά pbx, ότι φανταστείς.

----------


## subzer0

Μπορεί να έχεις και δίκιο αλλά εναέριους σωλήνες δεν έχω ξαναδεί.

----------


## Άρης13

Στην Θεσσαλονικη πως και δεν ετυχε να δω καποιο ανοιχτο ρε παιδια εγω; Περιεργα πραγματα...

----------


## Lagman

τελικά υπάρχει μια σωλήνα ... αυτό που μπορώ να φανταστώ είναι ότι την βάλανε για να στηρίζουν τα καλώδια . Θα ανεβάσω και άλλες φωτογραφίες σύντομα .

----------


## emeliss

Υπάρχει πολύ πράμα που πάει από το ένα κτίριο στο άλλο. Ξεχωρίζουν. Δυστυχώς τέτοια παραδείγματα μπορώ να σου βρω πολλά.

----------


## Lagman

Αυτό πως σας φαίνεται ; 



Έτσι είναι τα νέα κουτιά του ΟΤΕ ; 


Άλλο ένα κουτί με την αόρατη προστασία από βροχή κλπ 


Έτσι πρέπει να τοποθετούνται τα  κουτιά .

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Αυτό στο δέντρο είναι όλα τα λεφτά.

 :ROFL:

----------


## manicx

Αχαχα.... Ρε Lagman, που τα βρίσκεις αυτά; Στα 3 πρώτα τελείωσε το καλώδιο και το τράβηξαν με ότι είχαν... Μπορεί και να έκοψαν κανά καλώδιο από τηλ. συσκευή και να το έβαλαν... Τα άλλα δύο προσφέρονται για φωλιές στα χελιδόνια που θα δούμε όπου να ναι...

----------


## Lagman

Περιμένω την συμμετοχή σας σε αυτό το thread.
Έχω δει καλώδια του ΟΤΕ από σπίτι να έχουν γίνει φωλιά για τα πουλιά θα βγάλω και άλλες photo.
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47351
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47631

----------


## DaveMurray

Δυστυχώς και το δικό μου, ανοχύρωτο είναι, γιατί όποτε βρέχει, όλο το νερό πέφτει στο κλειστό κουτάκι (βασικά, μισοανοιχτό....)

Να πάρω, και να τους πω μεταφέρετε το λίγο πιο μέσα, που έχει σκιά από την πολυκατοικία, φοβάμαι να το κάνω, για να μην γελάνε μαζί μου.......

Να πληρώσω ηλεκτρολόγους, δεν έχω, οπότε, όταν βρέχει, κάνω δέηση στον Θεό...

"ελεήσε με παντοκράτορα Ιησού Χριστέ, και κάνε να μην διακοπεί η σύνδεση μου στο Internet. Στείλε τους αγγέλους σου, να προστατέψουν τον δούλο σου, το καημένο το κουτάκι, και φύλαξε το από το πονηρό της βροχής!!! "

 :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Δυστυχώς και το δικό μου, ανοχύρωτο είναι, γιατί όποτε βρέχει, όλο το νερό πέφτει στο κλειστό κουτάκι (βασικά, μισοανοιχτό....)
> 
> Να πάρω, και να τους πω μεταφέρετε το λίγο πιο μέσα, που έχει σκιά από την πολυκατοικία, φοβάμαι να το κάνω, για να μην γελάνε μαζί μου.......
> 
> Να πληρώσω ηλεκτρολόγους, δεν έχω, οπότε, όταν βρέχει, κάνω δέηση στον Θεό...
> 
> "ελεήσε με παντοκράτορα Ιησού Χριστέ, και κάνε να μην διακοπεί η σύνδεση μου στο Internet. Στείλε τους αγγέλους σου, να προστατέψουν τον δούλο σου, το καημένο το κουτάκι, και φύλαξε το από το πονηρό της βροχής!!! "


Αν πάρεις ένα κομμάτι τσίγκο και το καρφώσεις απο πάνω απ το κουτάκι βάζοντας σιλικόνη στην επαφή με το τοίχο για να μην το χτυπάει νερό?

----------


## DaveMurray

Και αν μου φωνάζουν τπτ από την πολυκατοικία, η από τον ΟΤΕ έτσι και έρθουν για κάποια δουλειά...; Παλιότερα που είχε πει ένας τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ στην περιοχή μου ότι, οποιαδήποτε παρέμβαση, ακόμα και στο κουτάκι, απαγορεύεται....

(θυμάσαι, δεν θυμάσαι πως είναι το κουτάκι στην πολυκατοικία μου...; )

----------


## manicx

Καλύτερα να πάει στο τοπικό κατάστημα ΟΤΕ και να το δηλώσει.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Και αν μου φωνάζουν τπτ από την πολυκατοικία, η από τον ΟΤΕ έτσι και έρθουν για κάποια δουλειά...; Παλιότερα που είχε πει ένας τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ στην περιοχή μου ότι, οποιαδήποτε παρέμβαση, ακόμα και στο κουτάκι, απαγορεύεται....
> 
> (θυμάσαι, δεν θυμάσαι πως είναι το κουτάκι στην πολυκατοικία μου...; )


Θυμάμαι.

Μα, δε θα κάνεις τίποτα στο κουτάκι. Απλά απο πάνω του θα του βάλεις να μη περνάει νερό.

----------


## DaveMurray

Το έχω σκεφτεί να το "προστατέψω" φτιάχνοντας το με καμία ιδιοκατασκευή, αλλά θα ρωτήσω πρώτα τους ένοικους της πολυκατοικίας (βασικά δικιά μας είναι όλη, εκτός από ένα διαμέρισμα  :Razz:  ). Εγώ φοβάμαι αυτό που είχε πει ο ΟΤΕΤΖΗΣ  :Sad:

----------


## Artemius

> Το έχω σκεφτεί να το "προστατέψω" φτιάχνοντας το με καμία ιδιοκατασκευή, αλλά θα ρωτήσω πρώτα τους ένοικους της πολυκατοικίας (βασικά δικιά μας είναι όλη, εκτός από ένα διαμέρισμα  ). Εγώ φοβάμαι αυτό που είχε πει ο ΟΤΕΤΖΗΣ



επειδή σε βλέπω και "τζαμάρεις",


_...όπως θα έλεγε ο Άσιμος..._

*"ρε αντι να ξεκουνηθούνε,πρέπει να τους παρακαλάμε και από πάνω,και να περιμένουμε να μας πούνε πότε δικαιούμαστε να έχουμε internet ή όχι?

χ***μένους τους έχουμε,βούρ στο κουτί...."*

 :Razz:

----------


## DaveMurray

Καλά, αν έρθει κάνα πρόστιμο, η τίποτα άλλα από τον ΟΤΕ, επειδή πείραξα, η έκανα το οτιδήποτε στο κουτί, εσάς θα κυνηγάω  :Razz:

----------


## Tiven

Μη σκαλώνεις. Τι πρόκειται να σου κάνει δηλαδή, θα σε κάνει ντα;  :Razz:

----------


## Lagman

κάποιος του ΟΤΕ μάλλον το έκανε , εσύ δεν γνωρίζεις τίποτα .

----------


## DaveMurray

εχμ; Δεμ σε.... "έπιασα" mr Lagman  :Smile:

----------


## psyxakias

> Καλά, αν έρθει κάνα πρόστιμο, η τίποτα άλλα από τον ΟΤΕ, επειδή πείραξα, η έκανα το οτιδήποτε στο κουτί, εσάς θα κυνηγάω


Ο ΟΤΕ συνηθίζει να εφαρμόζει το οφθαλμός αντί οφθαλμού. Εάν λοιπόν *βάλεις χέρι* στην super-duper καλωδίωσή του, μπορεί να σου *βάλει χέρι* ... (μην γίνω περιγραφικός που και πως)  :Wink: 

Επιπλέον, μην ξεχνάς ότι το σηματάκι του *ΟΤΕ* είναι μπλε... σαν το *μπλε στρείδι*. Δε νομίζω πως είναι τυχαίες τόσες ομοιότητες, για πρόσεχε  :Whistle:

----------


## DaveMurray

Αυτό πάλι με το μπλέ στρείδι δεν το κατάλαβα. Εν πάσει περιπτώση, όπως είπα, λεφτά δεν έχω για ηλεκτρολόγους, να το πάμε πιο μέσα στην πολυκατοικία να μην πιάνει νερό, να τους πάρω και να το ζητήσω, πάλι αποκλείεται να το κάνουν και η θα γελάνε, η θα με αποπάρουν γιατί είμαι άλλης εταιρείας πελάτης, η θα μένω στο έλεος της βροχής κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι....

ΔΛΔ το πιό πιθανό είναι το τελευταίο...

----------


## psyxakias

Η καλύτερη συμβουλή πιστεύω ήταν αυτή:



> Καλύτερα να πάει στο τοπικό κατάστημα ΟΤΕ και να το δηλώσει.


Αν δε γίνει κάτι, θα μπορούσες εσύ ή κανάς φιλος που πιάνουν τα χέρια του να το "ταχτοποιήσετε". Ειδάλλως, δε νομίζω να σου πάρει πολλά ένας ηλεκτρολόγος να τοποθετήσει ένα στεγανό κουτάκι.

Υ.Γ. Κρύο αστειάκι ήταν για το μπλε στρείδι, μάλλον είσαι τσιτωμένος με το  ΟΤΕ και δεν σ'άρεσε  :Razz:

----------


## DaveMurray

Off Topic


		Για όλα ο ΟΤΕ Φταίει!!!!  :Evil:   :ROFL:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Μα δε θα αγγίξει το κουτί...

----------


## treli@ris

Θα κανει το αντιστοιχο με αυτο που κανουν καποιοι στις εξωτερικες μοναδες των κλιματιστικων.

Καρφωνουνε απο πανω ενα τσιγκο για να μην κουτσουλανε τα περιστερια και για να μην το χτυπαει η βροχη  :Very Happy:

----------


## emeliss

Μην κάνεις το κτίριο πιο άσχημο από ότι είναι ήδη.

Το μόνο που πρέπει είναι το μποξάκι να κλείνει σωστά. Αν δεν κλείνει σωστά δήλωσε το να το φτιάξουν. Αλλιώς δεν έχει πρόβλημα στην βροχή.

----------


## DaveMurray

το κουτάκι, έτσι και αλλιώς όμως δεν είναι στεγανό.......  :Whistle:

----------


## emeliss

> το κουτάκι, έτσι και αλλιώς όμως δεν είναι στεγανό.....


Φυσικά είναι στεγανά.

----------


## Artemius

> κάποιος του ΟΤΕ μάλλον το έκανε , εσύ δεν γνωρίζεις τίποτα .





> εχμ; Δεμ σε.... "έπιασα" mr Lagman




εννοεί πώς άμα σε πούνε τπτ οι ΟΤΕτζήδες,εσύ θα κάνεις την πάπια..."όχι κύριε μου δεν ξέρω εγώ τπτ...η γειτόνισσα μου είδε κάποιον τεχνικό με ένα αυτοκίνητο του ΟΤΕ να το μερεμετιάζει...κάποιος δικός σας πρέπει να τανε..."  :Razz:  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil: 

ε θες και άλλα ρε dave?δεν θα σε εκπροσωπήσω και το Πλημμελειοδικείο! (πλκ κάνω)  :Razz: 




> Επιπλέον, μην ξεχνάς ότι το σηματάκι του *ΟΤΕ* είναι μπλε... σαν το *μπλε στρείδι*. Δε νομίζω πως είναι τυχαίες τόσες ομοιότητες, για πρόσεχε



0χα0χ0χ0α0χχ00α0χ0χαα
0χα0χ0χ0χ0χ0χαα00χχχα


απλά ΠΡΟΣΚΥΝΩ,ψυχάκιας όνομα και πράμα ΜΟΥΧαχΧαχΑΧΑχ  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :Twisted Evil: 





> Φυσικά είναι στεγανά.



την φωτό στο signature φιλου συμφορυμίτη την βλέπεις?αυτή με τον σπάγκο και το "Μα,ΦΥΣΙΚΑ και σηκώνει Triple Play η γραμμή σας κύριε..."

ε,το δικό σου είναι το δεύτερο καλύτερο!  :Razz:

----------


## emeliss

> την φωτό στο signature φιλου συμφορυμίτη την βλέπεις?αυτή με τον σπάγκο και το "Μα,ΦΥΣΙΚΑ και σηκώνει Triple Play η γραμμή σας κύριε..."
> 
> ε,το δικό σου είναι το δεύτερο καλύτερο!


Να στο ξαναπώ τότε. Φυσικά είναι στεγανά. Συγκεκριμένα IP54 αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Αν δεν είναι σε καλή κατάσταση να το δηλώσει.

----------


## msp

διστυχως την τραβηξα βραδυ με κινητο 2mp αλλα φαινεται καθαρα το κουτι ανοιχτο!

----------


## kasi

:Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Είμαστε σίγουροι οτι αυτό το καφάο δεν είναι εκτός δικτύου?

----------


## kasi

> Είμαστε σίγουροι οτι αυτό το καφάο δεν είναι εκτός δικτύου?


όχι , αλλα  κάπου εκεί κοντά δεν είδα άλλο , να αναφέρω πως είναι μπροστά από το πρώτο ενιαίο  λύκειο στο Αιγάλεω

----------


## Lagman

> διστυχως την τραβηξα βραδυ με κινητο 2mp αλλα φαινεται καθαρα το κουτι ανοιχτο!


ξέρεις τι κόπος είναι να κλείσει το κουτί ;

........Auto merged post: Lagman πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 12 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53562
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53563
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53564


από ότι φαίνεται κάποιος νευριασμένος συνδρομητής  το τράκαρε το καφάο , που είναι κάποιος να τα βγάλει όλα τα καλώδια ...

----------


## wintech2003

> ξέρεις τι κόπος είναι να κλείσει το κουτί ;


Για σκέπαστρο το αφήσαν ανοιχτό ρε παιδιά...

----------


## Tiven

> Για σκέπαστρο το αφήσαν ανοιχτό ρε παιδιά...


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## kokobios

Άρε παΐδια είναι προφανές όσο αφόρα το πρώτο καφάο  σου λέει ο τεχνικός γιατί να κουβαλώ το κλειδί ας το αφήσω ανοιχτό δηλαδή κάθε φορά που πηγαίνω θα πρέπει να το ανοίγω και μετά να το κλείνω. Δήξτε και σεις λίγο κατανόηση σε αυτά τα ταλαιπωρημένα παΐδια που σκίζονται όλη μέρα για να έχουμε αξιόπιστα δίκτυα

----------


## emeliss

Το ΚΑΦΑΟ κάποιοι καλοθελητές το έσκισαν. Θα πρέπει βέβαια να το φτιάξουν αν είναι ενεργό.

Υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις που κάτοικοι του χωριού κατέστρεψαν ακριβά συστήματα γιατί σταμάτησαν λέει να βγάζουν τα κοπάδια τους λέει γάλα. Μετά φώναζαν που δεν είχαν τηλέφωνο  :Crazy:

----------


## Sebu

Ναι ειχαν πιασει κουβεντα με τους τραγους στο απεναντι βουνο μεσω Οτε-επιλογων Ανω Ραχη-Κατω Ραχη και δεν ειχαν χρονο για να κατεβασουν γαλα.

Για αυτο πρεπει να καταργηθουν τα Καφαο στα χωρια και να μιλανε ολοι (και τα κοπαδια) με κουνητα. Θα μπορουν οι καλοι τους τραγοι να τους βρισκουν οπουδηποτε και να βοσκανε. Και η ακτινοβολια θα τους βλαψει λιγοτερο  :Razz: 

Ακους εκει καλωδια και ακριβα συστηματα

----------


## Tiven

> Υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις που κάτοικοι του χωριού κατέστρεψαν ακριβά συστήματα γιατί σταμάτησαν λέει να βγάζουν τα κοπάδια τους λέει γάλα. Μετά φώναζαν που δεν είχαν τηλέφωνο


ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Lagman

> Το ΚΑΦΑΟ κάποιοι καλοθελητές το έσκισαν. Θα πρέπει βέβαια να το φτιάξουν αν είναι ενεργό.
> 
> Υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις που κάτοικοι του χωριού κατέστρεψαν ακριβά συστήματα γιατί σταμάτησαν λέει να βγάζουν τα κοπάδια τους λέει γάλα. Μετά φώναζαν που δεν είχαν τηλέφωνο


χαχαχα συγνώμη αλλά αυτό που έγινε , έχουμε κανένα ποστ ;

----------


## emeliss

Τα πιο ωραία δεν γράφονται εδώ.

----------


## wisdompa

Κι αν βρεθεί ενας ανεγκέφαλος και κόψει όλα τα καλώδια τι κάνω εγώ; Σας το λέω γιατί 500 μέτρα απο το σπίτι μου πριν 4-5 μέρες που πέρασα υπήρχε ένα καφάο στην κατάσταση που δείχνουν οι παραπάνω φωτογραφίες σας.......Λογικά από εκεί παίρνω γραμμή κι εγώ.....Αν έχει κι αλλού ΚΑΦΑΟ δε ξέρω...δε το έχω ψάξει....Εγώ σαν πολίτης πως προστατεύομαι; Γιατί να είναι τόσο σάπιο αυτό το σύστημα; και γιατί ποτέ δε πρόκειται να διορθωθεί τίποτα σε αυτή τη χώρα......που από υποδομές υστερεί σε σημεία να βάλουμε τα κλάματα......!!! Και γιατί θα πρέπει εγώ να περάσω τη δοκιμασία (να μην έχω τηλέφωνο και ίντερνετ) επειδή αυτοί είναι ανεγκέφαλοι; και το χειρότερο; να με χρεώνουν για όσο καιρό θα είμαι off....Να πάρω σφυρί και καρφιά δηλαδή για να διαφυλάξω τον εαυτό μου; Λίγοι κακοπροαίρετοι κυκλοφορούν; Ένα χράκ με ψαλίδι - μαχαίρι - σουγιά κι εγώ θα ρίχνω καντήλια για οσο καιρό μείνω χωρίς γραμμή........ΕΛΕΟΣ ποια

----------


## Sebu

Εχουμε σκεφτει την περιπτωση αυτα τα σκουριασμενα, ορθανοιχτα ξεχαρβαλωμενα ΚΑΦΑΟ να ειναι παλια και επειδη λιγα μετρα πανω-κατω εχουν στηθει νεα καινουρια αυτα παραμειναν εκει ως μουσειακα κομματια???

----------


## ubuntubu

Υπάρχει Υπηρεσία του ΟΤΕ ,επιφορτισμένη με αυτό ακριβώς το έργο.
Την ασφάλεια των εγκαταστάσεων και του απορρήτου.
Προφανώς σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις δεν κάνει σωστά την δουλειά της.

........Auto merged post: ubuntubu πρόσθεσε 6 λεπτά και 11 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Οι γνωρίζοντες τα του ΟΤΕ ,ξέρουν απο ποιους επανδρώνεται αυτή η Υπηρεσία και πως "μοιράζονται" κυριολεκτικά οι θέσεις. :Thumb down:

----------


## msp

> ξέρεις τι κόπος είναι να κλείσει το κουτί ;
> 
> ........Auto merged post: Lagman πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 12 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> 
> από ότι φαίνεται κάποιος νευριασμένος συνδρομητής  το τράκαρε το καφάο , που είναι κάποιος να τα βγάλει όλα τα καλώδια ...


Το θεμα ηταν τα χυμα καλωδια που ηταν εκτεθειμενα σε βροχες κτλ και τωρα το φοβερο!!!!....λογω μιας μικροπυρκαγιας σε διαμερισμα καηκαν κατι καλωδια του ΟΤΕ και καποιοι μειναν χωρις τηλεφωνο. Χθες ηρθαν τεχνικοι αλλαξαν τα καλωδια και θυμηθηκαν να κλεισουν και το κουτι που ειχαν παρατημενο για μηνες!

----------


## msp



----------


## xmperop1

> 


Αυτό είναι εύκολο..........έχει μείνει ανοιχτό το κάλυμα για να δεί ο τεχνίτης του παρόχου το χαρτάκι όταν περάσει από κει...... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## wintech2003

Είπαμε είναι επίτηδες αφημένο έτσι, για σκέπαστρο για την βροχή... Αμαν...  :ROFL:

----------


## xmperop1

Ναι αλλά μόνο όταν η βρόχα πέφτει straight through. :Razz:

----------


## Lagman

Εσάς πόσο πράσινο και φιλικό προς το περιβάλλον είναι το καφαο σας ;

----------


## anepro

Δυστυχώς τέτοιες εικόνες συναντάμε παντού.

----------


## xmperop1

Ναι αλλά τέτοιες δεν συναντάτε. :Laughing:

----------


## Antonis1992

> Ναι αλλά τέτοιες δεν συναντάτε.


ΧΑΧΑΧΑ!!!!!! :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  διαβάζω τόση ώρα ΟΛΑ αυτα τα ποστ και απλα εχω πεθαινει στο γέλιο με τα χάλια τους αυριο θα σας ποσταρω του δικού μου βρόγχου... :Smile: 




> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53562
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53563
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53564


Προσπάθησε να κόψεις τα καλωδια!:P  αν μενεις κοντα και πας σπιτι σου και δεν εχεις τηλεφωνο αυτο ηταν^^ :ROFL: 
Επισης μπορει να το εκαναν τα παιδια στις καταληψεις... :Thinking: 



P.S: Που ξερω σε πιον βρογχο ειμαι?ειναι 2 ακριβως διπλα απο το σπιτι μου  :Blink:  :Hammered:  

p.s2: Tα emoticons τα σπανε! :ROFL:

----------


## blackwar

κοψτε τα καλωδια και μετα παει το τηλεφωνο στις γειτονιες..ή κλεψε κανα καλωδιο συνδεστε το με το τηλεφωνο σας το βραδυ και ετσι μπορειτε να μιλατε απεριοριστα...

----------


## agrelaphon

> κοψτε τα καλωδια και μετα παει το τηλεφωνο στις γειτονιες..ή κλεψε κανα καλωδιο συνδεστε το με το τηλεφωνο σας το βραδυ και ετσι μπορειτε να μιλατε απεριοριστα...


...στο κρατητήριο  :Innocent:

----------


## anepro

Αυτά είναι ΚΑΦΑΟ! Οικολογικά και βιοκλιματιζόμενα. Τώρα και με ενσωματωμένο δεντράκι για δροσιά το καλοκαίρι.

----------


## Antonis1992

Μουχαχαχχα δεν ειναι μονο τα δικα σας στην φυση^^

----------


## sonypspgr

το dlsam στην αγιου δημητριου απεναντι απο τον καραμπαμπα το εχει δει κανεις που ειναι ανοιχτο και το pc και οι καρτες μεσα λουζουνται νερακι και αερακι ?.... επρεπε να βγαλω φωτογραφια..

----------


## wisdompa

Τελικά σε αυτή τη χώρα τη λειτουργεί; Απορώ...... :Thinking:

----------


## xmperop1

> Τελικά σε αυτή τη χώρα τη λειτουργεί; Απορώ......


Τα πάντα και μάλιστα λειτουργούν σχετικά καλά.
Το θέμα είναι ότι θα μπορούσαν να λειτουργούν πολύ καλύτερα. :Wink:

----------


## orck

antonis1992 αυτα που εστειλες δεν ειναι του οτε, μαλλον για δεη το βλεπω

----------


## xmperop1

> antonis1992 αυτα που εστειλες δεν ειναι του οτε, μαλλον για δεη το βλεπω


Σίγουρα πάντως δεν είναι του ΟΤΕ.

........Auto merged post: xmperop1 πρόσθεσε 7 λεπτά και 52 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Και εγώ με την σειρά μου παραθέτω λίγες ακόμα φωτογραφίες απ' το βιβλίο που γράφω "Παρέα με τα ανοιχτά ΚΑΦΑΟ"..
> 
> 
> 
> Και τέλος ένα ΚΑΦΑΟ που πέτυχα στην διαδρομή του λεωφορείου και με αστραπιαίες κινήσεις πρόλαβα και τράβηξα την φωτογραφία. 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 52940


Το ΚΑΦΑΟ αυτό δεν αποτελεί θέμα πλέον ,άσε που είναι ανενεργό χρόνια τώρα.

----------


## agrelaphon

> ...
> 
> 
> Το ΚΑΦΑΟ αυτό δεν αποτελεί θέμα πλέον ,άσε που είναι ανενεργό χρόνια τώρα.


Eπίσης (χρόνια τώρα) θα έπρεπε να είχε αποξηλωθεί  :Whistle: 

........Auto merged post: agrelaphon πρόσθεσε 18 λεπτά και 51 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Τελικά σε αυτή τη χώρα τη λειτουργεί; Απορώ......


η ορθογραφία μήπως?  :Embarassed:

----------


## xmperop1

> Eπίσης (χρόνια τώρα) θα έπρεπε να είχε αποξηλωθεί


Καλά αυτό είναι μεγάλη φιλοσοφία και αμαρτία,εδώ δεν επισκευάζουν τις χαλασμένες πορτες και κλειδαριές ( παρά τα υπηρεσιακά σημειώματα που φεύγουν σωρηδόν).
Μη μιλήσουμε για τα χτυπημένα από αυτοκίνητα και λαικατζήδες.

----------


## agrelaphon

> Καλά αυτό είναι μεγάλη φιλοσοφία και αμαρτία,εδώ δεν επισκευάζουν τις χαλασμένες πορτες και κλειδαριές ( παρά τα υπηρεσιακά σημειώματα που φεύγουν σωρηδόν).
> Μη μιλήσουμε για τα χτυπημένα από αυτοκίνητα και λαικατζήδες.


Επισκευάζου*με*
Για τις κλειδαριές νομίζω βγαίνει εργολαβία με απ'ευθείας ανάθεση...  :Thumb down:

----------


## xmperop1

> Επισκευάζου*με*
> Για τις κλειδαριές νομίζω βγαίνει εργολαβία με απ'ευθείας ανάθεση...


Οχι απαραίτητα όταν έχουμε κλειδαριές τις αλλάζουμε μόνοι μας.

----------


## Lagman

να ρωτήσω μεθάει ο άλλος και πάει και πέφτει με το αυτοκίνητο στο καφαο και το διαλύει, τι λέει ο νόμος για αυτό ; δεν θα πρέπει να το πληρώσει ; δεν θα έπρεπε να λένε κάτι όπως και τις πινακίδες του Κ.Ο.Κ , 2 έτη φυλάκισης ; Έχω την αίσθηση ότι κάθε μέρα όλο και κάποιο καφάο θα πέσει θύμα βιασμού...  Πχ στην γειτονιά μου ποιο κάτω,γκρέμισαν μια μονοκατοικία και χτίσανε μια πολυκατοικία ε περιμένω να τελειώσουν οι εργασίες στην οικοδομή να δω τι άλλο θα πάθει το καφάο ... η πόρτα χαλασε δεν κλείνει σωστά και έχει πάρει και μια κλήση μετά τις εργασίες...

----------


## emeliss

Οι πινακίδες είναι κρατική περιουσία. Το ΚΑΦΑΟ ιδιωτική. Άρα δεν θα μπορούσε να υπάρχει διοικητικό πρόστιμο και φυλάκιση.

Λογικά όταν ξέρουν τον υπαίτιο στέλνουν τον λογαριασμό για την αποκατάσταση και αν αρνηθεί πάνε στα δικαστήρια. Αν δεν τον ξέρουν...

----------


## wisdompa

> η ορθογραφία μήπως?


Η ορθογραφία;  :Thinking:

----------


## xmperop1

> Οι πινακίδες είναι κρατική περιουσία. Το ΚΑΦΑΟ ιδιωτική. Άρα δεν θα μπορούσε να υπάρχει διοικητικό πρόστιμο και φυλάκιση.
> 
> Λογικά όταν ξέρουν τον υπαίτιο στέλνουν τον λογαριασμό για την αποκατάσταση και αν αρνηθεί πάνε στα δικαστήρια. Αν δεν τον ξέρουν...


Ετσι ακριβώς όταν τον ξέρεις πληρώνει αλλά όταν κάποιος λαικατζής κάνει μανούβρα στην λαική, η κάποιος τρέχοντας  χτυπήσει λίγο το ΚΑΦΑΟ τότε βράστα.
Καλύτερα να το ρίξει κάτω.
Το ίδιο ισχύει και τις καλωδιακές από εργασίες τρίτων όταν τους γνωρίζει ο ΟΤΕ πληρώνουν,αλλά τώρα τελευταία τις μεγάλες εργολαβίες τις ασφαλίζουν και μπορούνε να κόβουνε καλώδια αβέρτα.

----------


## Lagman

> Ετσι ακριβώς όταν τον ξέρεις πληρώνει αλλά όταν κάποιος λαικατζής κάνει μανούβρα στην λαική, η κάποιος τρέχοντας  χτυπήσει λίγο το ΚΑΦΑΟ τότε βράστα.
> Καλύτερα να το ρίξει κάτω.
> Το ίδιο ισχύει και τις καλωδιακές από εργασίες τρίτων όταν τους γνωρίζει ο ΟΤΕ πληρώνουν,αλλά τώρα τελευταία τις μεγάλες εργολαβίες τις ασφαλίζουν και μπορούνε να κόβουνε καλώδια αβέρτα.


Τι θα γίνει αργότερα όταν θα έχουμε οπτικές ίνες ; δεν θα είναι ποιο εύκολο να γίνει ζημιά ;

Θα πηγαίνει ο εργολάβος από το φυσικό αέριο και θα τα διαλύει όλα ;

----------


## wireless_surfer

οι εργολάβοι που περνάνε τους αγωγούς του αερίου είναι οι ίδιοι με τους εργολάβους που περνάνε τα καλώδια, τους αγωγούς αποχέτευσης, νερού κλπ
με πολύ μικρές εξαιρεσεις,
τα συνεργεία (των εργολάβων) κατά πολύ μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό, είναι κοινά

----------


## noname85

ναι αλλα αμα κανουν μια ζημια θα παρουν αλλη μια δουλεια αρα δεν τους ενδιαφερει!!

----------


## wireless_surfer

ίσως,
την ζημιά πάντως την επωμίζεται ο εργολάβος, αν έχει παραλάβει χάρτες, αν έχουν γίνει όλα by the book, 
αν όχι, η υπηρεσία ανάθεσης
και συμβαίνει συχνά αυτό επίσης, για να μην αρχίσουμε τις θεωρίες συνομωσίας, 
πάντως η ΕΠΑ έχει και υπηρεσία ανίχνευσης του δικτύου της και γενικά είναι αυστηρότερη, εύλογα...

----------


## xmperop1

> ίσως,
> την ζημιά πάντως την επωμίζεται ο εργολάβος, αν έχει παραλάβει χάρτες, αν έχουν γίνει όλα by the book, 
> αν όχι, η υπηρεσία ανάθεσης
> και συμβαίνει συχνά αυτό επίσης, για να μην αρχίσουμε τις θεωρίες συνομωσίας, 
> πάντως η ΕΠΑ έχει και υπηρεσία ανίχνευσης του δικτύου της και γενικά είναι αυστηρότερη, εύλογα...


Τι χάρτες και ιστορίες για αγρίους,τα περισσότερα καλώδια έχουν σήμανση από πάνω τους μέσα στο έδαφος.
Δεν σου προξενεί απορία πως και δεν χτυπάνε ποτέ καλώδια της ΔΕΗ και ξεσκίζουν τα καλώδια του ΟΤΕ και τις σωλήνες ύδρευσης?
Αλλά βέβαια η ΔΕΗ σκοτώνει και προσέχουμε.
Εχω περάσει εγώ σε σκάψιμο εργολάβου και του υπέδειξα στον πόντο που είναι το καλώδιο του ΟΤΕ και ήταν σαν να του είπα φάτο.
Την άλλη μέρα 3 πολυκατοικίες νεκρές,στα π.....ια του.

----------


## wireless_surfer

ιστορίες γι αγρίους δεν υπάρχουν όταν μιλάμε για σπασμένα και υψηλα κόστη και επικινδυνότητα
σωστά, υπάρχουν και πλέγματα, ακόμα και ηλεκτρονικές σημαδούρες σε μερικές περιπτώσεις,
αλλά σε καλή ξερή τα σπασμένα πληρώνονται και εκεί δεν υπάρχουν πράσινα΄άλογα, είτε αυτό είναι ΟΤΕ είτε ΕΠΑ, είτε ΕΥΔΑΠ
οι μικρές ζημιές μπορεί να μην συζητηθούν καν για λόγους που μπορεί να μην καταλαβαίνει ο απλος κόσμος ή και για άλλους που καταλαβαίνει , αλλα κι αυτές έχουν τις επιπτώσεις τους
εγώ αυτό ξέρω

----------


## Lagman

Σήμερα είδα ένα από αυτά τα παλιά σκουριασμένα καφαο που είχα ανεβάσει φωτογραφίες να έχει αλλαχτεί με καινούργιο  :Thumbs up: 

πριν ήταν έτσι http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...05&postcount=3




Off Topic


		το τσιμέντο δένει καλύτερα αν ρίξεις και το τσουβαλάκι μέσα ;

----------


## nm96027

Θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον να μαθαίναμε αν οι χρήστες αυτού του ΚΑΦΑΟ είδαν βελτίωση στα στατιστικά τους με την αλλαγή του κουτιού. Άραγε αλλάχτηκε και ο εσωτερικός εξοπλισμός ή απλώς αλλάχτηκε το πλαίσιο;

----------


## xmperop1

> Θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον να μαθαίναμε αν οι χρήστες αυτού του ΚΑΦΑΟ είδαν βελτίωση στα στατιστικά τους με την αλλαγή του κουτιού. Άραγε αλλάχτηκε και ο εσωτερικός εξοπλισμός ή απλώς αλλάχτηκε το πλαίσιο;


Συνήθως αλλάζονται τα πάντα και οι καλωδιώσεις.
Ολα brand new.

----------


## Lagman

ε τότε πρέπει να υπάρχει έστω και μια μικρή βελτίωση ;

να άλλο ένα πράσινο καφάο , θύρα 13 κλπ χαχαχα

----------


## noname85

για δειτε και αυτο:




........Auto merged post: noname85 πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 30 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

επισης την Κυριακη 17/05/2009 ηταν ανοιχτο το καφαο στο συνταγμα που ειναι μπροστα απο την ασπις και την εμπορικη τραπεζα απο τις 7 μεχρι τις 2 το πρωι που το ειδα.δυστυχως η φωτο ειναι χαλια λογο αναλυσης vga και δεν εχω και καλωδιο για αυτο το κινητο.

----------


## nm96027

Έχω την εντύπωση πως στην παραπάνω φωτογραφία δεν απεικονίζεται ΚΑΦΑΟ αλλά κάποια ηλεκτρολογική εγκατάσταση για δημόσιο φωτισμό.

----------


## hammer21

Οπως και να χει ειναι η πιο lol εικονα εδω μεσα. :ROFL:

----------


## noname85

http://www.zougla.gr/news.php?id=33722 λαθος αλλα βασισμενος στο αρθρο της ομαδας του μακη ειπα να παρω την φωτο...

........Auto merged post: noname85 πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 25 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

ωχ, λεει καφαο απο καμερα.

........Auto merged post: noname85 πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 33 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

εγινα ρεζιλι  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:

----------


## Georgevtr

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53562
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53563
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53564


Έργο τέχνης :Thumb down:  :Whip:  :Whip:  :Whip:  :Whip:  :Whip:  :Whip:  :Whip:  :Whip:

----------


## orck

τουλαχιστον αυτην την φορα πετυχαμε το καφαο  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## nikos1969

καλημερα και απο μενα
τα πραματα ετσι οπως τα δειχνετε ετσι ακριβως ειναι
αλλα και εμεις δεν κανουμε τιποτα απλα ειμαστε καταγραφεις
ρωτησα να μαθω στην περιοχη μου στον οτε
για συντηρηση δυκτιου
εδω ειναι το τραγελαφικο της υποθεσης
υπαρχει 1 ατομο να περναει τηλεφωνα ιντερνετ συνδεσεις και να κανει συντηρηση σε μια περιοχη με 6 χωρια και ενα μερος του νομου θεσσαλονικης
δηλαδη περιμενουν με ενα ατομο να τα κανει ολα αυτα???
η ερωτηση μου ηταν για αυτα ειναι (( οι εργολαβοι ))
δηλαδη χωρις να θελω να παρεξηγηθω ο καθενας ανειδικευτος εργατης ενος εργολααβου

οταν ηθελα να βαλω τηλ σπιτι μου ηρθε ο τεχνικος αυτος ο ενας 
και αναγκαστηκε να ανεβασει το καλωδιο επανω σε 3 κολωνες του οτε να το κρεμασει γιατι δεν το ειχε περασει ο εργολαβος
τι να λεμε ρε παιδια 
ο ανθρωπος ηταν ηρωας
τωρα τι να σου κανει ενα ατομο !!!
με αφησε αφωνο  κρατουσα εγω τα εργαλεια και αυτος ητανα ανεβασμενος στην κολωνα να μου συνδεσει τα καλωδια
σε μια βδομαδα αφου ειχα ηδη τηλ ερθε ο εργολαβος να συνδεσει λεει το καλωδιο

χαχαχχαα αυτο και αν ειναι
και τσατιστηκε επειδη υπαλληλος του οτε συνδεσε το καλωδιο
τι λες ρε φιλε του λεω πλακα κανεις ???
περιμενω 1 μηνα εσενα??
α ετσι ειναι φιλαρακι υπομονη
χαχαχαχα
ασε που ανεβηκε πανω ενας απο αυτους και πηρε σβαρνα το κουτι 
αφου το εσπασε μετα το εδεσε με συρματα
φυσικα εφαγε το βρησιμο
και αφου κινησα διιαφορες ενεργειες αλλαχτηκε το κουτι
αλλα μαντεψτε απο ποιον???
απο τον ενα δυστηχο υπαλληλο του οτε
περιμενω αποψεις !!!

----------


## orck

ετσι ειναι φιλε
ολα σε αυτην την χωρα ειναι οργανωμενα και με σχεδιο 
τιποτα δεν γινεται στην τυχη
υπαρχουν αξιολογοι υπαλληλοι παντου το θεμα ειναι να τους εντοπισεις

----------


## nikos1969

φτανει σε καποια στιγμη μην την κανουν αυτοι οι υπαλληλοι γιατι μετα την κατσαμε!!! :Sorry:

----------


## Lagman

Εδώ τι έγινε ; μπερδεύτηκε κάποιος δεν ήξερε από που ανοίγει το καφαο ;

----------


## xmperop1

> Εδώ τι έγινε ; μπερδεύτηκε κάποιος δεν ήξερε από που ανοίγει το καφαο ;


Απότι φαίνεται και από το κτύπημα κάποιος μη πω τι φορτηγατζής με όπισθεν το ξήλωσε.

----------


## Lagman

> Απότι φαίνεται και από το κτύπημα κάποιος μη πω τι φορτηγατζής με όπισθεν το ξήλωσε.


χαχαχαχα θέλω να μου τύχει τέτοιο σκηνικό να το γράψω σε video

----------


## andreasp

> να ρωτήσω μεθάει ο άλλος και πάει και πέφτει με το αυτοκίνητο στο καφαο και το διαλύει, τι λέει ο νόμος για αυτό ; δεν θα πρέπει να το πληρώσει ; δεν θα έπρεπε να λένε κάτι όπως και τις πινακίδες του Κ.Ο.Κ , 2 έτη φυλάκισης ; Έχω την αίσθηση ότι κάθε μέρα όλο και κάποιο καφάο θα πέσει θύμα βιασμού...  Πχ στην γειτονιά μου ποιο κάτω,γκρέμισαν μια μονοκατοικία και χτίσανε μια πολυκατοικία ε περιμένω να τελειώσουν οι εργασίες στην οικοδομή να δω τι άλλο θα πάθει το καφάο ... η πόρτα χαλασε δεν κλείνει σωστά και έχει πάρει και μια κλήση μετά τις εργασίες...


Θα το πληρώσει, όπως ακριβώς θα πλήρωνε και το αυτοκίνητο σου αν το χτύπαγε.
Είτε η ασφαλιστική του, είτε αν είναι ανασφάλιστος... ο ίδιος!

----------


## xmperop1

> Θα το πληρώσει, όπως ακριβώς θα πλήρωνε και το αυτοκίνητο σου αν το χτύπαγε.
> Είτε η ασφαλιστική του, είτε αν είναι ανασφάλιστος... ο ίδιος!


Αρκεί να ειδοποιήσει σας έφαγα το ΚΑΦΑΟ ελλάτε πιάστε με και ξεσκίστεμε. :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## nothing

να ενημερωσω οτι γινεται αλλαγη καφαο στην βυρωνος στο μαρουσι (προεκταση της αγιου κωνσταντινου που βγαζει κυμης) μιας και εδω και μερες που περναω βλεπω εναν τεχνικο να παλευει μεσα στη ζεστη με ομπρελιτσα (σταθερη φυσικα) για να πραγματοποιησει ολες τις αλλαγες που χρειαζονται...
το παλιο που το βλεπω οταν ειναι εκει ανοιχτο εχει σαπισει μεσα...το καινουργιο χαρμα οφθαλμων  :Razz: ...
δε το εβγαλα φωτο γιατι περναω οδηγωντας και δεν μπορω να σταματησω αλλα ειπα να ενημερωσω  :Wink:

----------


## peterthegreat

τελεια μπορω να πω αρα ελλαδαρα με τα αξιοθεατα

----------


## ubuntubu

> οταν ηθελα να βαλω τηλ σπιτι μου ηρθε ο τεχνικος αυτος ο ενας 
> και αναγκαστηκε να ανεβασει το καλωδιο επανω σε 3 κολωνες του οτε να το κρεμασει γιατι δεν το ειχε περασει ο εργολαβος


Κανένας δεν τον ανάγκασε παρα μόνο η ευσυνειδησία του.
Και εξάλλου αυτό είναι το αντικείμενο της δουλειάς του.
Η μάλλον στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση* και* αυτό.



> τι να λεμε ρε παιδια 
> ο ανθρωπος ηταν ηρωας
> τωρα τι να σου κανει ενα ατομο !!!
> με αφησε αφωνο  κρατουσα εγω τα εργαλεια και αυτος ητανα ανεβασμενος στην κολωνα να μου συνδεσει τα καλωδια


Ήταν πολύ τυχερός που είχε δίπλα του έναν άνθρωπο ,γιατί κάποιος άλλος σε παρόμοια περίπτωση ,ξεψύχησε ολομόναχος.



> σε μια βδομαδα αφου ειχα ηδη τηλ ερθε ο εργολαβος να συνδεσει λεει το καλωδιο


Μην φανταστείς πως εργολάβος δεν έβγαλε τα οδοιπορικά του. :Wink:

----------


## Lord Basil

απο τα ιδια καφαο θα περνανε και τα fbth ?  :Smile:

----------


## NAngelGr

Παιδια γεια σας
ειναι η πρώτη φορά που γράφω σε forum (για την ακριβεια ειχα ξαναγράψει παλιότερα αλλα μου το πετάξαν έξω λόγω greeklish!!)

Ηθελα τη βοήθειά σας αν ειναι δυνατόν...
Διαβάζοντας διάφορα σχολια εδώ στο forum άρχισα να αναρρωτιέμαι....

Όλα άρχισαν μια ζεστή μέρα του Ιουνη... οταν ένα ξαφνικό μπουρίνι... ήταν αρκετό για να μου καταστρέψει το ADSL μου... Αφου έφαγα μερικές μέρες ... προσευχόμενος και κάνοντας ... αρκετά ξεματιάσματα και άλλα τέτοια συναφή που μου συνέστησε μια γειτόνισα... στο modem μου, αποφάσισα να παρω τον ΟΤΕ. Αφού έφαγα αρκετές ώρες έκτελώντας τις οδηγίες που μου δίνανε από την άλλη άκρη της γραμμής (δεν σας κρύβω... ένιωσα ένα δέος... κάτι σαν expert στις τηλεπικοινωνίες) το πόρισμα ήταν ότι δεν συγχρόνιζε το ADSL!!! (ΚΙ ΑΥΤΟ μου άρεσε γιατι μου ακούστηκε κάτι σαν εξωτικό, κάτι σε ανώτερο επίπεδο ρε παιδί μου .... καλό δεν ακούγεται?). Να μην σας τα πολυλογώ την άλλη μέρα ήρθαν 2 ειδικοί. Πόρισμα? Κατεστραμένο ISDN modem/router της Baudtec... Εύλογα ρώτησα την αιτία... Φταίει η ΔΕΗ λεει... και μιας και έχει περάσει πάνω από 1 χρόνος από την αγορά του δεν μπορούν να μου το αλλάξουν και πρεπει να πάρω καινούριο.. Απο την αποφράδα εκείνη μέρα του μπουρινιού παρατήρησα και κάτι άλλο... Η γραμμή μου (ISDN) κάνει τρομέρό θόρυβο σε σημείο που να μην μπορώ να ακούσω τι μου λένε... Πήρα στο 121 και το ανέφερα. Ήρθαν άλλοι 2 ειδικοί και επιθεώρησαν τον χώρο. Φταίει μου λένε "κάτω" το κουτί γιατί έπαθε ζημιά με την βροχή....θα ερχόντουσαν την άλλη μέρα να το φτιάξουν. Απο τότε έχω πάρει ίσα με 10 φορές τηλ να δω τι γίνεται και κάθε φορά ξανααναφέρω την βλάβη στο 121, καθε φορά με ρωτάνε τα ίδια πράγματα, κάθε φορά μου κλείνουν ραντεβού για αύριο αλλά ακόμη και σήμερα (10 μέρες μετά, ακόμη έρχονται να το φτιάξουν...

Ήθελα λοιπόν να ρωτήσω εσάς τους ειδικούς... Είναι δυνατόν να φταίει ο ΟΤΕ για το καμμένο καημένο μου Baudtec ?(ΑΝ είναι καμμένο... μιας και με τοσα παράσιτα μου φαίνεται αδύνατον αυτό να μπορεί να επικοινωνήσει με κάποιο άλλο... η αλήθεια είναι οτι το φωτάκι με την ένδειξη ADSL αναβοσβήνει ενώ όλα τα άλλα είναι όπως και πριν)

Είναι δυνατόν δηλαδή η νεροποντή να μου κατέστρεψε και την ISDN γραμμή και το modem μου μιας και τα δύο την έπαθαν την ίδια μέρα?

Ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας

----------


## emeliss

Καταρχήν ειδικοί δεν υπάρχουν.

Να καταστραφούν από την νεροποντή μέσω της γραμμής, εξαιρετικά απίθανο, αλλά όχι αδύνατο. Το πιθανότερο είναι να την έπαθαν από κάποια υπέρταση της ΔΕΗ. Τόσο το adsl router, όσο και το τερματικό isdn (nt1, netmod) που μάλλον τα έχει παίξει.

----------


## sonypspgr

νεα μοδα αναπτυσεται στην ελλαδιτσα μας

ΚΑΦΑΟ-tourism :Razz:

----------


## ubuntubu

Στις Διακηρύξεις Προμηθειών του ΟΤΕ ,βλέπουμε την εξαγγελία για την Προμήθεια Ηλεκτρονικού Υλικού για το Σύστημα Εποπτείας Υπαίθριων Κατανεμητών (Σ.Ε.Υ.Κ.)
Αφορά 12.000 μονάδες για αντίστοιχο μάλλον αριθμό καφάο.

----------


## Sebu

> Στις Διακηρύξεις Προμηθειών του ΟΤΕ ,βλέπουμε την εξαγγελία για την Προμήθεια Ηλεκτρονικού Υλικού για το Σύστημα Εποπτείας Υπαίθριων Κατανεμητών (Σ.Ε.Υ.Κ.)
> Αφορά 12.000 μονάδες για αντίστοιχο μάλλον αριθμό καφάο.


Τι θα βαλουν δλδ???

Καμερες να φυλανε τα ΚΑΦΑΟ??? Θα τα ενισχυσουν με ηλεκτροφορα καλωδια ή θα εγκαταστησουν ασπιδες τυπου Εντερπραιζ???

Mr Worf, shields up, we are under rain attack  :Razz:

----------


## emeliss

Σηματοδοσίες, κάτι που υπάρχει ήδη σε πάρα πολλά σημεία.

----------


## Sebu

> Σηματοδοσίες, κάτι που υπάρχει ήδη σε πάρα πολλά σημεία.


Meaning???????  :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## emeliss

> Meaning???????


http://www.scouts91.agrino.org/simatodosia.htm
 :Razz:

----------


## Sebu

Oooooooooooooooooo

Εεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε

Περιμενε να γυρισει ο αδερφος μου απο τη δουλεια, που εκανε σηματωρος στο ΠΝ να μου κανει μεταφραση  :Laughing:

----------


## aviXilientas

Γεια σου Ελλαδα μου με την ποιοτητά σου!  :Respekt:

----------


## agrelaphon

> Στις Διακηρύξεις Προμηθειών του ΟΤΕ ,βλέπουμε την εξαγγελία για την Προμήθεια Ηλεκτρονικού Υλικού για το Σύστημα Εποπτείας Υπαίθριων Κατανεμητών (Σ.Ε.Υ.Κ.)
> Αφορά 12.000 μονάδες για αντίστοιχο μάλλον αριθμό καφάο.


Ξέρεις τι βλέπω εγώ? 12.000 ζευγάρια κυρίου δικτύου χαμένα  :Thumb down:

----------


## emeliss

Πειράζει να διαφωνήσω;

----------


## ubuntubu

> Ξέρεις τι βλέπω εγώ? 12.000 ζευγάρια κυρίου δικτύου χαμένα


Ξέρεις τι βλέπω εγώ? Άλλα 12.000 ζευγάρια κυρίου δικτύου χαμένα.

*Spoiler:*




			Τί σκάς ;
Θα μπούνε PCM και θα πατσίσουμε  :Cool:

----------


## xmperop1

> Ξέρεις τι βλέπω εγώ? Άλλα 12.000 ζευγάρια κυρίου δικτύου χαμένα.
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			Τί σκάς ;
> Θα μπούνε PCM και θα πατσίσουμε


Μιλάμε για κύριο δίκτυο μη τα μπερδεύουμε.
Απλά μετά τη λήξη της ιστορίας που ξεκίνησε απότι μαθαίνω από την ΕΕΤΤ η δουλειά του τεχνικού θα γίνει πιο μπελαλίδικη όταν ανοίγοντας κάθε ΚΑΦΑΟ θα πρέπει ουσιαστικά να αναφέρεται.  :Thumb down:

----------


## ubuntubu

> Μιλάμε για κύριο δίκτυο μη τα μπερδεύουμε.
> Απλά μετά τη λήξη της ιστορίας που ξεκίνησε απότι μαθαίνω από την ΕΕΤΤ η δουλειά του τεχνικού θα γίνει πιο μπελαλίδικη όταν ανοίγοντας κάθε ΚΑΦΑΟ θα πρέπει ουσιαστικά να αναφέρεται.


Δεν έχεις δεί PCM σε καφάο ;
Για το κύριο δίκτυο είναι.
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=283792

----------


## agrelaphon

> Μιλάμε για κύριο δίκτυο μη τα μπερδεύουμε.
> Απλά μετά τη λήξη της ιστορίας που ξεκίνησε απότι μαθαίνω από την ΕΕΤΤ η δουλειά του τεχνικού θα γίνει πιο μπελαλίδικη όταν ανοίγοντας κάθε ΚΑΦΑΟ θα πρέπει ουσιαστικά να αναφέρεται.


Γιατί αυτό? με φαίνεται περίεργο να τη νοιάζει την ΕΕΤΤ πότε ανοίγει ο τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ το KV

----------


## xmperop1

> Δεν έχεις δεί PCM σε καφάο ;
> Για το κύριο δίκτυο είναι.
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=283792


Ακραια περίπτωση όχι ο κανόνας.

........Auto merged post: xmperop1 πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 34 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Γιατί αυτό? με φαίνεται περίεργο να τη νοιάζει την ΕΕΤΤ πότε ανοίγει ο τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ το KV


Ολα γυρίζουν γύρω από την ασφάλεια του δικτύου.
Και όχι μόνο αν άνοιξε αλλά και ποιός το άνοιξε.

----------


## Lagman

αυτό όμως δεν θα "δημιουργήσει"  προβλήματα στην υπηρεσία του ΟΤΕ ; καθυστερήσεις κλπ ;
Τι θέλω να πω απο εκει που θα έκανε ψ χρόνο να δει το καφαο θα του πέρνει του τεχνικού ψ+μ χρόνο .

----------


## xmperop1

> αυτό όμως δεν θα "δημιουργήσει"  προβλήματα στην υπηρεσία του ΟΤΕ ; καθυστερήσεις κλπ ;
> Τι θέλω να πω απο εκει που θα έκανε ψ χρόνο να δει το καφαο θα του πέρνει του τεχνικού ψ+μ χρόνο .


Φυσικά και με τον τρόπο που ακούγεται μάλλον θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα.

----------


## Sebu

Συγγνωμη αλλα γιατι θα υπαρξει προβλημα και καθυστερησεις???

Ο χ,ψ τεχνικος που ανοιγει το ΚΑΦΑΟ, δεν πρεπει να συμπληρωνει μια σχετικη φορμα που να λεει

Τεχνικος: Sebu
Ημερομηνια, ωρα, περιοχη, αριθμος ΚΑΦΑΟ
Γιατι ανοιξαμε το ΚΑΦΑΟ

Δεν θα επρεπε ολα αυτα να ειναι καταγεγραμμενα και το χαρτι να επιστρεφει στον τοπικο ΟΤΕ. Και η οποια ΕΕΤΤ ως εποπτικο οργανο να εχει προσβαση σε αυτα τα χαρτια????

Δλδ τα 30 δευτερα να συμπληρωσει τη φορμα θα καθυστερησουν το εργο του???

Ας τους παρουν ηλεκτρονικα pots σαν και αυτα που εχουν τα κουριερ πχ οπου γνωριζουν ανα πασα στιγμη που εισαι, τι παραδωσες, σε ποιον και τι ωρα. Και ενημερωνονται τα κεντρικα και το online συστημα αυτομα.

Εκει θα ελεγα μπραβο σε επενδυσεις και λεφτα που θα σκορπαγανε.

----------


## agrelaphon

Λέγονται και "ρουφιανοεπενδύσεις"  :Razz: 
Σεμπού, ανοίγω κάθε μέρα 15 KV και 4-5 Α/Κ. Aν έκανα όσα λες, θα χρειαζόμουν και μια γραμματέα δίπλα.
*Spoiler:*




			Τώρα που το λέω δεν με φαίνεται και τόσο άσχημη ιδέα...  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## ubuntubu

> Λέγονται και "ρουφιανοεπενδύσεις" 
> Σεμπού, ανοίγω κάθε μέρα 15 KV και 4-5 Α/Κ. Aν έκανα όσα λες, θα χρειαζόμουν και μια γραμματέα δίπλα.
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			Τώρα που το λέω δεν με φαίνεται και τόσο άσχημη ιδέα...


Θα γίνεις και σύ άλλος ένας που καλύπτει το ωράριο του,συμπληρώνοντας φόρμες,στατιστικές και άλλα τριτεύοντα έντυπα. :Smile: 
Το τι χαρτομάνι διακινείται σε μια πλήρως μηχανογραφημένη επιχείρηση εδώ και δεκαετίες ,και πόσες εργατώρες σπαταλώνται σε ανούσιες διαδικασίες ,δεν μπορείτε να το φανταστείτε. :Thumb down:

----------


## xmperop1

> Συγγνωμη αλλα γιατι θα υπαρξει προβλημα και καθυστερησεις???
> 
> Ο χ,ψ τεχνικος που ανοιγει το ΚΑΦΑΟ, δεν πρεπει να συμπληρωνει μια σχετικη φορμα που να λεει
> 
> Τεχνικος: Sebu
> Ημερομηνια, ωρα, περιοχη, αριθμος ΚΑΦΑΟ
> Γιατι ανοιξαμε το ΚΑΦΑΟ
> 
> Δεν θα επρεπε ολα αυτα να ειναι καταγεγραμμενα και το χαρτι να επιστρεφει στον τοπικο ΟΤΕ. Και η οποια ΕΕΤΤ ως εποπτικο οργανο να εχει προσβαση σε αυτα τα χαρτια????
> ...


Οποιος είναι εξω απ τον χορό πολλά τραγούδια ξέρει.

----------


## maik

> Μιλάμε για κύριο δίκτυο μη τα μπερδεύουμε.
> Απλά μετά τη λήξη της ιστορίας που ξεκίνησε απότι μαθαίνω από την ΕΕΤΤ η δουλειά του τεχνικού θα γίνει πιο μπελαλίδικη όταν ανοίγοντας κάθε ΚΑΦΑΟ θα πρέπει ουσιαστικά να αναφέρεται.


Αν ξεκινησε απο ΕΕΤΤ με βαζει σε σκεψεις. Ασχημες.

----------


## xmperop1

Διόρθωση από ΑΔΑΕ το φιρμάνι.
Και η Βονταφον........................

----------


## manicx

Λοιπόν, βρήκα το ΚΑΦΑΟ στο οποίο πέφτω κι εγώ στην Αγία Παρασκευή. Γνώριζα το σημείο που βρίσκεται αλλά δεν το είχα δει ποτέ. Χθες το βράδυ όμως το είδα και ειλικρινά άρχισα να ανησυχώ. Η πόρτα ήταν ΟΡΘΑΝΟΙΚΤΗ και μπορούσα να δω μέσα τα πάντα. Έκλεινε σχεδόν το μισό πεζοδρόμιο. Προσπάθησα να το κλείσω κάπως, αλλά επειδή οι μεντεσέδες έχουν σκουριάζει και είναι στραβοί, τράβαγαν την πόρτα τέρμα έξω. Στο πάνω μέρος υπήρχε πλαστική κολλητική ταινία που κάποιος είχε βάλει και είχε κοπεί με κοπίδι προφανώς από τεχνικό για να κάνει εργασίες. Τελικά, το μόνο που μπορούσα να κάνω είναι να βάλω κι εγώ ταινία (οπως φαίνεται στην φωτό) και σήμερα να καλέσω στο τμήμα τεχνικών Αγίας Παρασκευής και να αναφέρω το πρόβλημα.

Αργότερα πέρασα και από εκεί μιλώντας με τον προϊστάμενο του τεχνικού τμήματος στην Αγία Παρασκευή. Του είπα ότι η κατάσταση είναι τραγική. Μου ανέφερε ότι το συγκεκριμένο ΚΑΦΑΟ έχει πρόβλημα και είναι συνολικά 18 ΚΑΦΑΟ στην Αγία Παρασκευή που χρίζουν αλλαγής. Δυστυχώς, ΔΕΝ βλέπω να γίνεται κάτι άμεσα και προσωπικά βλέπω να κινώ μόνος μου τα νήματα να ζορίσω την κατάσταση με τηλέφωνα σε προϊστάμενους τεχνικών τμημάτων.

Ενδεικτικά, παραθέτω φωτογραφίες. Μπορείτε να δείτε τον νέο τρόπο κλεισίματος ΚΑΦΑΟ by Manicx ©, την σκουριά και τους στραβωμένους μεντεσέδες, το στραβό πάνω καπάκι, το κενό στην πόρτα που επιτρέπει σε σκόνες, βροχή κλπ κλπ να πάνε πάνω στα καλώδια, το σπασμένο τσιμέντο στο κάτω μέρος που πιθανότατα να χειροτερέψει... Ότι και να πω, χθες το βράδυ άρχισα να σιγουτραγουδώ το "Δεν κοιμάμαι τώρα πια τα βράδια"....  :Evil:

----------


## Jazzer

Φίλε manicx μόνη "ελπίδα" κάποιο φορτηγό να κάνει όπισθεν, μήπως και το αλλάξουν !  :Razz:

----------


## paraskdi

> Φίλε manicx μόνη "ελπίδα" κάποιο φορτηγό να κάνει όπισθεν, μήπως και το αλλάξουν !


Ναι,αλλά σε πόσο καιρό θα το αλλάξουν; :Twisted Evil:

----------


## agrelaphon

> Ναι,αλλά σε πόσο καιρό θα το αλλάξουν;


Σ'αυτήν την περίπτωση θα είναι καλωδιακή βλάβη. Οι δείκτες μετράν αλλιώς...  :Mad:

----------


## manicx

Αν στραβώσει απλά το κάσωμα, χωρίς να πάθει ζημιά ο πίνακας μάλλον θα μείνει για πολύ ακόμα.

----------


## orck

o jazzer ειπε το πιο σωστο
ας το τρακαρει καποιος ασχημα η καει, θα δεις οτι σε λιγοτερο απο 2-3 ημερες θα μπει καινουργιο
εαν καταστραφει ενας υπαιθριος κατανεμητης τοτε δεν θα εχει ΚΑΝΕΙΣ τηλεφωνο ουτε internet σε ολη την γειτονια, αυτο μπορει να ειναι πανω απο 30-40 οικοδομικα τετραγωνα

----------


## emeliss

> o jazzer ειπε το πιο σωστο
> ας το τρακαρει καποιος ασχημα η καει, θα δεις οτι σε λιγοτερο απο 2-3 ημερες θα μπει καινουργιο
> εαν καταστραφει ενας υπαιθριος κατανεμητης τοτε δεν θα εχει ΚΑΝΕΙΣ τηλεφωνο ουτε internet σε ολη την γειτονια, αυτο μπορει να ειναι πανω απο 30-40 οικοδομικα τετραγωνα


Τι προτείνεις δηλαδή; Να το καταστρέψουν;;;

Πάμε καλά; ΣΟΒΑΡΕΥΤΕΙΤΕ!

----------


## manicx

Ναι, θα πάρω το αυτοκίνητο και θα το τρακάρω για να το αλλάξουν. Θα πληρώσω και 600 ευρώ ζημιά στο αυτοκίνητο και όλα κομπλέ. Στο τέλος θα έχω καινούριο ΚΑΦΑΟ. Καλά λέει ο emeliss.

Το παν είναι να πιέσεις την κατάσταση για σύντομη αντικατάσταση. Αν πάνε και μερικοί άλλοι και κάνουν αυτό που έκανα, θα το αντικαταστήσουν. Εγώ θα κάνω ελέγχους κάθε 10 ημέρες για να δω τι γίνεται. Και θα συνεχίσω να απασχολώ το τμήμα τεχνικών στην περιοχή μου καθώς ο προϊστάμενος μου είπε ότι είναι 18 ΚΑΦΑΟ προς άμεση αντικατάσταση στην περιοχή.

----------


## orck

> Τι προτείνεις δηλαδή; Να το καταστρέψουν;;;
> 
> Πάμε καλά; ΣΟΒΑΡΕΥΤΕΙΤΕ!


νομιζω οτι παρεξηγησες τα λεγομενα μου
ΔΕΝ ΕΙΠΑ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΕΣΚΕΜΕΝΗ ΦΘΟΡΑ, ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΧΑΖΟ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ
αναφερα οτι οσο δουλευει, οσοι κολημενοι με τα bits και να πανε να παραπονεθουνε δεν θα γινει κατι ευκολα και γρηγορα, εαν ειναι μεγαλη ζημια θα επισκευαστει αμεσως
ΝΑ ΞΑΝΑΠΩ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΤΡΕΠΩ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΖΗΜΙΑ ΣΕ ΞΕΝΗ ΠΕΡΙΟΥΣΙΑ
κατανοητο φανταζομαι ετσι;  :Smile:

----------


## Jazzer

Να ξεκαθαρίσω ότι το παραπάνω μήνυμά μου ήταν χιουμοριστικό και σε καμία περίπτωση δε μπορεί να θεωρηθεί προτροπή για δολιοφθορά ή άλλη παράνομη πράξη που διώκεται από το νόμο.

Πιστεύω ότι από τη στιγμή που γνωρίζουν το θέμα στο τοπικό τεχνικό τμήμα θα το αντικαταστήσουν σχετικά σύντομα, εκτός και αν αργούν οι υπογραφές, εγκρίσεις κλπ.  :Wink:

----------


## manicx

Πέρασα πριν από λίγο και είδα ότι κάποιος τεχνικός έκλεισε καλύτερα την πόρτα. Βέβαια, η κλειδαριά που φαίνεται στην φωτό δεν υπάρχει. Οι τρύπες που κρατούσαν το λουκέτο δεν έχουν βίδες. Ο μόνος τρόπος για να κλείσει το ΚΑΦΑΟ είναι με την κεντρική κλείδα στην μέση της πόρτας αλλά δυστυχώς λόγω του ότι έχει στραβώσει η πόρτα, οι γάντζοι από μέσα δεν πιάνουν καλά. Δεν τολμώ να πάω και να σπρώξω την πόρτα γιατί φοβάμαι ότι θα ανοίξει. Χώρια ότι και κλειστή πάλι έχει ένα δάχτυλο κενό.

Σκέφτομαι να στείλω επίσημα μία επιστολή στο τεχνικό τμήμα Αγίας Παρασκευής μαζί με φωτό. Και ο θεός βοηθός. Δυστυχώς, σε απόσταση 40 μέτρων από το σπίτι (το άλλο ΚΑΦΑΟ είναι στα 100) υπάρχει αστέρι ΚΑΦΑΟ ολοκαίνουριο και αρχικά νόμιζα ότι έπεφτα εκεί και χαιρόμουν.  :Sad:

----------


## megahead13

> Ενδεικτικά, παραθέτω φωτογραφίες. Μπορείτε να δείτε τον νέο τρόπο κλεισίματος ΚΑΦΑΟ by Manicx ©, την σκουριά και τους στραβωμένους μεντεσέδες, το στραβό πάνω καπάκι, το κενό στην πόρτα που επιτρέπει σε σκόνες, βροχή κλπ κλπ να πάνε πάνω στα καλώδια, το σπασμένο τσιμέντο στο κάτω μέρος που πιθανότατα να χειροτερέψει... Ότι και να πω, χθες το βράδυ άρχισα να σιγουτραγουδώ το "Δεν κοιμάμαι τώρα πια τα βράδια"....


Μια απορία: Εδώ πάνω στο Εδιμ(β)ούργο που είμαι με τις βροχές και την υγρασία, πώς διάβολο ΟΛΑ τα ΚΑΦΑΟ που έχω δει είναι σε σχεδόν άριστη κατάσταση;;;  :Thinking:  Να μου πεις τι κάθεσαι και ρωτάς...

----------


## sdikr

> Μια απορία: Εδώ πάνω στο Εδιμ(β)ούργο που είμαι με τις βροχές και την υγρασία, πώς διάβολο ΟΛΑ τα ΚΑΦΑΟ που έχω δει είναι σε σχεδόν άριστη κατάσταση;;;  Να μου πεις τι κάθεσαι και ρωτάς...



Εχουν επιλέξει  απο την αρχή διαφορετικά υλικά  λόγω  του ότι ξέρουν οτι θα έχουν πολλές βροχές.




Off Topic


		Να σου δώσω  ενα  άσχετο παράδειγμα,    είχα  ενά κατσαβίδι  (που για κάποιο λόγο ήταν και το αγαπημένο μου,  μην γελάσει κανείς)    το είχα  στην Ελλάδα  για  3  χρόνια  μια χάρα,    μετά απο 2 μήνες στην Αυστραλία  σκούριασε

----------


## megahead13

> Εχουν επιλέξει  απο την αρχή διαφορετικά υλικά  λόγω  του ότι ξέρουν οτι θα έχουν πολλές βροχές.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Να σου δώσω  ενα  άσχετο παράδειγμα,    είχα  ενά κατσαβίδι  (που για κάποιο λόγο ήταν και το αγαπημένο μου,  μην γελάσει κανείς)    το είχα  στην Ελλάδα  για  3  χρόνια  μια χάρα,    μετά απο 2 μήνες στην Αυστραλία  σκούριασε


Αυτά που λες εννοείται πως είναι σωστά. Το point μου είναι ακριβώς αυτό που ανέφερες: *"Έχουν επιλέξει από την αρχή..."*  :Wink:

----------


## manicx

Σήμερα με την βροχή είχα μόνο 9 disconnects. Δεν υπάρχει πιστολάκι για μαλλιά με μπαταρία να πάω να ρίξω λίγο στο ΚΑΦΑΟ μπας και στεγνώσουν τα νερά.

----------


## tschris

> Μπορεί ο οποιοσδήποτε να συνδέσει ένα μαγνητόφωνο και να καταγράφει συνομιλίες νομίζω αν δεν είναι isdn.


έχω δει 3 μαγνητοφωνάκια απο το 1996 μέχρι σήμερα απο τέτοια καφάο.

----------


## maik

> έχω δει 3 μαγνητοφωνάκια απο το 1996 μέχρι σήμερα απο τέτοια καφάο.


Μπραβο νεε μου. Εργασια απο τα 15!!!

----------


## Lagman

Διάβαζα εδώ OTE: Προχωράει το VDSL ως ενδιάμεση λύση μέχρι το FTTH  ότι το vdsl περνάει μέσα από τα χάλκινα καλώδια , αυτό που έβγαλα στις φωτογραφίες είναι νέο για vdsl2 ;

----------


## nik77

Αυτο καλώδιο ρευματος δεν είναι;

----------


## cranky

Ετσι που το εχουν χειριστεί, για τηλεφωνικό το βλέπω.

----------


## kasi

> Αυτο καλώδιο ρευματος δεν είναι;


Ρεύμα και χύμα *ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΎΕΤΕ* !!!!!!!!!    :Wink:

----------


## sdikr

> Ετσι που το εχουν χειριστεί, για τηλεφωνικό το βλέπω.


3+1   συνήθως  είναι το ρεύμα

Άλλο πράγμα η πρώτη  εικόνα,  και άλλο το καλώδιο  στην 2η  και 3η




> Ρεύμα και χύμα *ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΎΕΤΕ* !!!!!!!!!


Καλά  κανονικά  ναι,  απαγορεύεται,  αλλά μερικές φόρες........... :Whistle: 



Αν και κάτι δεν πάει καλά με τις φώτο,  στην μία  έχει το καλώδιο  απο τις γραμμές,  και κομμένο  το λεπτό  καλώδιο,   στην άλλη δεν έχει το καλώδιο  απο τις γραμμές  και συνδεδεμένο το καλώδιο

----------


## ubuntubu

Είναι τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο ΚΑΤΩ απο αυτά της ΔΕΗ.
Για κάποιο λόγο (ίσως γιατί εμπόδιζε στην ανέγερση της οικοδομής αριστερά) έφυγε απο την θηλειά που φαίνεται στην 2η και 3η φωτό.
Και δέθηκε ψηλότερα στο κάγκελο  του πάνω ορόφου.
Τέτοιες προσωρινές μετατοπίσεις υπάρχουν παντού. :Thumb down:

----------


## Lagman

> Αυτο καλώδιο ρευματος δεν είναι;


οχι τηλεφωνικό είναι ,αλλά προφανώς για να το έχουν αφήσει έτσι δεν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με την βροχή κλπ  

ο χαλκός δεν οξειδώνετε με την βροχή ; όταν βρέχει δεν θα επηρεάζεται η adsl ; 

ας μας διαφωτίσει κάποιος ...

........Auto merged post: Lagman πρόσθεσε 6 λεπτά και 17 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> 3+1   συνήθως  είναι το ρεύμα
> 
> Άλλο πράγμα η πρώτη  εικόνα,  και άλλο το καλώδιο  στην 2η  και 3η
> 
> 
> 
> Καλά  κανονικά  ναι,  απαγορεύεται,  αλλά μερικές φόρες...........
> 
> 
> ...



στην πρώτη φωτογραφία από την γωνία που το έχω τραβήξει είναι βαμμένο και φαίνεται σα κομμένο αλλά δεν είναι :P
Πρέπει να βγάζω φωτογραφίες για το forum με κανονική φωτογραφική μηχανή ...

----------


## Artemius

οι εργολαβοι πλεον πηραν την κατασταση στα χερια τους,φτανει πια με την κοροιδια του πιλοτικου wimax του οτε  :Razz:

----------


## Tiven

Να ρωτήσω κάτι...

Επιτρέπεται να βάφει τα καφάο οποιοσδήποτε εκτός ΟΤΕ;

Είδα ένα καινούριο μαγαζί που το έβαψαν με ένα συγκεκριμένο χρώμα και έβαψαν μαζί κολώνες κλπ που έχει στο πεζοδρόμιο εκεί δίπλα ΚΑΙ το καφάο. Όλα με το ίδιο χρώμα για να ταιριάζουν  :Laughing:

----------


## Artemius

> Να ρωτήσω κάτι...
> 
> Επιτρέπεται να βάφει τα καφάο οποιοσδήποτε εκτός ΟΤΕ;
> 
> Είδα ένα καινούριο μαγαζί που το έβαψαν με ένα συγκεκριμένο χρώμα και έβαψαν μαζί κολώνες κλπ που έχει στο πεζοδρόμιο εκεί δίπλα ΚΑΙ το καφάο. Όλα με το ίδιο χρώμα για να ταιριάζουν



δεν ξερω αν επιτρεπεται,αλλα _επιβαλλεται_.

φτανει πια το μουντο γκριζο των πολεων μας,εικαστικη παρεμβαση πολιτων τωρα!  :Razz:

----------


## manicx

> Να ρωτήσω κάτι...
> 
> Επιτρέπεται να βάφει τα καφάο οποιοσδήποτε εκτός ΟΤΕ;
> 
> Είδα ένα καινούριο μαγαζί που το έβαψαν με ένα συγκεκριμένο χρώμα και έβαψαν μαζί κολώνες κλπ που έχει στο πεζοδρόμιο εκεί δίπλα ΚΑΙ το καφάο. Όλα με το ίδιο χρώμα για να ταιριάζουν


Βάλε φωτό! ΕΠΙΒΑΛΛΕΤΑΙ!

----------


## maik

> Να ρωτήσω κάτι...
> 
> Επιτρέπεται να βάφει τα καφάο οποιοσδήποτε εκτός ΟΤΕ;
> 
> Είδα ένα καινούριο μαγαζί που το έβαψαν με ένα συγκεκριμένο χρώμα και έβαψαν μαζί κολώνες κλπ που έχει στο πεζοδρόμιο εκεί δίπλα ΚΑΙ το καφάο. Όλα με το ίδιο χρώμα για να ταιριάζουν


Τυπικα απαγορευεται. Ομως στην πραξη πρεπει να μαλωνεις με τον καθε ενα βλακα. Εδω τους ενοχλουν και οι αριθμοι του δρομου και τους ξηλωνουν.
Το προβλημα ειναι οταν τα καλυπτουν με διαφορα και δυσκολευει η προσβαση.

----------


## Tiven

Θα βάλω φωτογραφία αν θυμηθώ από βδομάδα και τραβήξω όταν περνάω από εκεί.  :Smile: 

maik, αυτό σκεφτόμουν και εγώ με τα εμπόδια κλπ. Ευτυχώς μέχρι στιγμής το έβαψε μόνο.
Επίσης έχει και κάτι γρίλιες για αέρα αν θυμάμαι καλά που με διάφορες μπογιές πολλές φορές κλείνουν οι τρυπούλες. Δεν θυμάμαι αν έγινε αυτό στο συγκεκριμένο βέβαια.

----------


## maik

> Θα βάλω φωτογραφία αν θυμηθώ από βδομάδα και τραβήξω όταν περνάω από εκεί. 
> 
> maik, αυτό σκεφτόμουν και εγώ με τα εμπόδια κλπ. Ευτυχώς μέχρι στιγμής το έβαψε μόνο.
> Επίσης έχει και κάτι γρίλιες για αέρα αν θυμάμαι καλά που με διάφορες μπογιές πολλές φορές κλείνουν οι τρυπούλες. Δεν θυμάμαι αν έγινε αυτό στο συγκεκριμένο βέβαια.


Αν δεν παρει τα εμποδια παραμονευει ο νομος. ΟΙ γριλεις δεν ειναι και τοσο σημαντικες.

----------


## Lagman

Αυτό το καφαο πως σας φαίνεται ;

----------


## noname85

> Αυτό το καφαο πως σας φαίνεται ;


στον πειραια ειναι αυτο???

----------


## manicx

> Αυτό το καφαο πως σας φαίνεται ;


Λιιιιιιιγο χειρότερο από αυτό που πέφτω εγώ στην Αγ Παρασκευή.

----------


## k_koulos

απο την Τριπολη, λες να ετοιμαζει κατ ο ΟΤΕ;

----------


## maik

Ωραιοτατη εικαστικη παρεμβαση. :Razz:

----------


## utp

> απο την Τριπολη, λες να ετοιμαζει κατ ο ΟΤΕ;


Το ωραιοτερο καφαο!!!

----------


## Lagman

Αυτό είναι το ωραιότερο καφαο

----------


## nnn

Έχει και Fast Path κηδειόχαρτο  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## emeliss

Κάτω από οικοδομή που ανακαινίζεται είναι; Πολύ πέτρα έχει φάει.

----------


## Lagman

> Κάτω από οικοδομή που ανακαινίζεται είναι; Πολύ πέτρα έχει φάει.


ναι ανακαίνιση.

φώτο απο το κέντρο της Λάρισας  06/08/09

----------


## mob

> ναι ανακαίνιση.
> 
> φώτο απο το κέντρο της Λάρισας  06/08/09


κλειδαριά ασφαλείας  :Laughing:

----------


## maik

> φώτο απο το κέντρο της Λάρισας  06/08/09





> κλειδαριά ασφαλείας


Ετσι ειναι απο μεσα τα περισσοτερα καφαο. Που ειναι η ενσταση σας;

----------


## mob

> Ετσι ειναι απο μεσα τα περισσοτερα καφαο. Που ειναι η ενσταση σας;


στο ξεκλείδωτο της υπόθεσης  :ROFL:

----------


## maik

> στο ξεκλείδωτο της υπόθεσης


Ποιος μας λεει δεν εινα στιγμιαιο;

----------


## Lagman

> Ποιος μας λεει δεν εινα στιγμιαιο;


Εκεί θα κολλήσουμε ; αγνόησε το ...   Πάντως αυτό που είναι στην πρώτη σελίδα δεν ήταν στιγμιαίο .

Αλλαγή στο Καφάο κανονικά πότε γίνετε ; 
Όταν βρέχονται τα καλώδια και ο χαλκός μέσα στο καφάο, αυτό κάνει καλό ;

----------


## Jazzer

Προχθές ήταν πάλι ανοικτό το καφάο που βρίσκεται στην Όθωνος, στο Σύνταγμα.
Επειδή βρίσκεται λίγα μόλις μέτρα από το γραφείο μου, πήρα τηλ. άμεσα στο 121 και το έκλεισαν πολύ γρήγορα.
Άσε μη μας κόψει κάποιος με κακόβουλη ενέργεια το τηλ. ή ακόμα χειρότερα το internet, αυτές τις μέρες που έχουμε "διακοπές" στο γραφείο !  :Razz:

----------


## kasi

> κηδειόχαρτο


ΕΤΩΝ 4 ????  :Sad:

----------


## xmperop1

Δυστιχώς....

----------


## nnn

> ΕΤΩΝ 4 ????





> Δυστιχώς....


Το άτιμο Fast Path είναι 4 χρόνια που έχει πεθάνει  :ROFL: 

........Auto merged post: nnn πρόσθεσε 5 λεπτά και 38 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Να τονίσω πως αν το κηδειόχαρτο είναι αληθινό, είναι απλά τραγικό, but that's life.

----------


## manicx

> Ποιος μας λεει δεν εινα στιγμιαιο;


Σε αντίστοιχο ΚΑΦΑΟ στην περιοχή μου η κλειδαριά έλειπε και είχε αντικατασταθεί με πλαστική αυτοκόλλητη ταινία. Και όταν το βρήκα ανοιχτό και το ανέφερα η απάντηση ήταν 'πάλι άνοιξε;'...  :Razz:

----------


## DaveMurray

Το δικό μας είναι βαμένο λαρδί, χοοαοαχοχοαοχ, από μια γριά εκεί που μένει γιατί το καφάο είναι απ εξω από το σπίτι της κολητά στα κάγκελα της αυλής της από την απέξω πλευρά βέβαια, και το έβαψε λαρδί για να είναι ομοιόμορφο το βάψιμο του σπιτιού της και της αυλής με το τεράστιο αυτό κουτί του διαόλου  :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:  (αυτή η γριούλα φταίει, που έχω χάλια γραμμή, όλο ποτίζει, καταβρέχει, βάφει, κάνει ράνει, έτσι μου έρχεται να της πω: άσε ήσυχο το κουτί γιαγιά  :Razz: )

----------


## Lagman

Off Topic


		δεν ήταν 4 ρε παιδιά... Το fastpath που πέθανε ήταν 4  :Razz:

----------


## Lagman

Η έκρηξη στη Θεσσαλονίκη σημειώθηκε με διαφορά μιας ώρας πίσω από το υπουργείο Μακεδονίας - Θράκης, στην οδό Κασσάνδρου, *σε Καφάο του ΟΤΕ*.

είδηση

----------


## mob

> Η έκρηξη στη Θεσσαλονίκη σημειώθηκε με διαφορά μιας ώρας πίσω από το υπουργείο Μακεδονίας - Θράκης, στην οδό Κασσάνδρου, *σε Καφάο του ΟΤΕ*...


μήπως δεν ήταν βόμβα τελικά αλλά έκρηξη προερχόμενη από σύγκρουση data λόγο υπερβολικής ταχύτητας  :Thinking: 

αυτά τα tips & tricks θα φταίνε που ανεβοκατεβάζουν το snr, μήπως να κλείσουμε όλοι τα router

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Εγώ λέω πως ήταν συνδρομητής της vivodi αυτός που βαλε τη βόμβα.

----------


## mirtiano

Ρε παιδια,
Ντροπη ρε παιδια,
Να κανετε ασχημα σχολια για τα καφαο του ΟΤΕ.
Εδω οι ανθρωποι τα εχουν επιχρυσομενα,μεσα-εξω για να μη σαπιζουν.Οι δε καταληξεις των καλωδιων ειναι επαργυρωμενες.Οσο για τα καλωδια τα φυσσανε με συμπιεστη και πιστολακι για να ξεβουλωσουν τα συρματα.Ασε δε τις ηλεκτρονικες κλειδαριες.Η τελευται λεξη της τεχνολογιας.Με το που πλησιαζει το συνεργειο συντηρησης το αναγνωριζουν απο αποσταση 7,5 μετρων και ξεκλειδωνουν αυτοματα για το καθημερινο ξεσκονισμα κουτιου και καλωδιων.
Το οτι εγω εχω εξασθενιση σηματος 50 και το εως 24 ειναι εως 3,5 οφειλλεται σε αυτους τους μπαγασηδες τους Νεφελειμ που δεν καθονται φρονιμα στην κουφια γη,αλλα σκαλιζουν τα μαγνητικα πεδια του υπεδαφους.Δεν φταινε τα καφαο.Οχι,καθολου.Αυτοι (οι Νεφελειμ) με τα μαγνητικα τους παρεμβαλλουν σαβουρα στις γραμμες του δικτυου.Αλλα την ξερω εγω την λυση.
Πρεπει να πιασω εναν απο αυτους (τους Νεφελειμ),να τον φυτεψω στο 1 μετρο απο την ηλεκτρικη γειωση του σπιτιου,αναποδα,να σου πω εγω πως αλλαζουν τα μαγνητικα πεδια.

Και εσεις τα βαζετε με τον καημενο τον ΟΤΕ.Ντροπη...

----------


## xmperop1

> Ρε παιδια,
> Ντροπη ρε παιδια,
> Να κανετε ασχημα σχολια για τα καφαο του ΟΤΕ.
> Εδω οι ανθρωποι τα εχουν επιχρυσομενα,μεσα-εξω για να μη σαπιζουν.Οι δε καταληξεις των καλωδιων ειναι επαργυρωμενες.Οσο για τα καλωδια τα φυσσανε με συμπιεστη και πιστολακι για να ξεβουλωσουν τα συρματα.Ασε δε τις ηλεκτρονικες κλειδαριες.Η τελευται λεξη της τεχνολογιας.Με το που πλησιαζει το συνεργειο συντηρησης το αναγνωριζουν απο αποσταση 7,5 μετρων και ξεκλειδωνουν αυτοματα για το καθημερινο ξεσκονισμα κουτιου και καλωδιων.
> Το οτι εγω εχω εξασθενιση σηματος 50 και το εως 24 ειναι εως 3,5 οφειλλεται σε αυτους τους μπαγασηδες τους Νεφελειμ που δεν καθονται φρονιμα στην κουφια γη,αλλα σκαλιζουν τα μαγνητικα πεδια του υπεδαφους.Δεν φταινε τα καφαο.Οχι,καθολου.Αυτοι (οι Νεφελειμ) με τα μαγνητικα τους παρεμβαλλουν σαβουρα στις γραμμες του δικτυου.Αλλα την ξερω εγω την λυση.
> Πρεπει να πιασω εναν απο αυτους (τους Νεφελειμ),να τον φυτεψω στο 1 μετρο απο την ηλεκτρικη γειωση του σπιτιου,αναποδα,να σου πω εγω πως αλλαζουν τα μαγνητικα πεδια.
> 
> Και εσεις τα βαζετε με τον καημενο τον ΟΤΕ.Ντροπη...


Στην περίπτωση σου όσους νεφελειμ και να φυτέψεις δεν κάνεις τίποτα , δεν πιάνουν εύκολα. :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 
Πιό βουνό δεν είχε?????

----------


## noname85

Off Topic






		τωρα που ειπατε για νεφελειμ θυμηθηκα τον liako τον linuxa

----------


## mirtiano

Xmperop1,

Το ξερω αλλα τι να κανω...
Προσπαθω να διασκεδασω την κακοτυχια μου γιατι δε μου αρεσει να τα παιρνω συνεχεια στο κρανιο...

Αληθεια αν τους ποτισω με ορμονουχα δεν θα πιασουν;;;

----------


## xmperop1

> Xmperop1,
> 
> Το ξερω αλλα τι να κανω...
> Προσπαθω να διασκεδασω την κακοτυχια μου γιατι δε μου αρεσει να τα παιρνω συνεχεια στο κρανιο...
> 
> Αληθεια αν τους ποτισω με ορμονουχα δεν θα πιασουν;;;


Μπα δεν τους σηκώνει το κλίμα. :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Lagman

Αρχικά ήταν μονοκατοικία,αφού γκρέμισαν την παλιά μονοκατοικία το καφάο πήρε κλήση (γέρνει  :ROFL: ) τώρα γεμίζει και άμμο  περιμένω να τελειώσουν οι εργασίες να δω σε τι κατάσταση θα είναι , υπόψιν πριν ξεκινήσουν εργασίες η πόρτα του καφάο έκλεινε κανονικότατα και ήταν στην θέση του σωστά ...

----------


## mirtiano

Lagman,

Φταιμε και εμεις.Γειτονες δεν υπαρχουν που εχουν ιντερνετ; Δεν τους ενδιαφερει το συμφερον τους; ή λογω βλακειας μας νομιζουμε οτι το συμφερον ειναι παντα θεμα χρηματικου ποσου και του δινω/παιρνω.Λες και δεν υπαρχει συμφερον σε οποιαδηποτε κοινωνικη ενεργεια ενος ατομου.
Ενας περαστικος να τους βαλει τις φωνες να τους πει : Ρε βλακες εμας τους κατοικους εξυπηρετει αυτος ο τενεκες,ειναι που ειναι τενεκες,θελετε να μας αφησετε χωρις τηλεφωνικο δικτυο; 
Μα τον Θεο σας λεω,αν πετυχω καποιο ατομο να περαζει καφαο στην γειτονια μου ή και αλλου,αν το καφαο ειναι μεγαλο θα τον κλειδωσω εκει μεσα και μετα θα παρω τηλ τον ΟΤΕ οτι το ταδε καφαο ειναι σπασμενο και αν βγει αυτος πριν το 5-νθημερο χαιρετισματα.
Αν παλι το καφαο ειναι μικρο και δεν χωραει,θα τον κοντυνω για να χωρεσει,πιστεψτε με εχω δικη μου μεθοδο...

----------


## kasi

> Lagman,
> 
> Φταιμε και εμεις.Γειτονες δεν υπαρχουν που εχουν ιντερνετ; Δεν τους ενδιαφερει το συμφερον τους; ή λογω βλακειας μας νομιζουμε οτι το συμφερον ειναι παντα θεμα χρηματικου ποσου και του δινω/παιρνω.Λες και δεν υπαρχει συμφερον σε οποιαδηποτε κοινωνικη ενεργεια ενος ατομου.
> Ενας περαστικος να τους βαλει τις φωνες να τους πει : Ρε βλακες εμας τους κατοικους εξυπηρετει αυτος ο τενεκες,ειναι που ειναι τενεκες,θελετε να μας αφησετε χωρις τηλεφωνικο δικτυο; 
> Μα τον Θεο σας λεω,αν πετυχω καποιο ατομο να περαζει καφαο στην γειτονια μου ή και αλλου,αν το καφαο ειναι μεγαλο θα τον κλειδωσω εκει μεσα και μετα θα παρω τηλ τον ΟΤΕ οτι το ταδε καφαο ειναι σπασμενο και αν βγει αυτος πριν το 5-νθημερο χαιρετισματα.
> Αν παλι το καφαο ειναι μικρο και δεν χωραει,θα τον κοντυνω για να χωρεσει,πιστεψτε με εχω δικη μου μεθοδο...


καταρχάς χαλάρωσε .....

Έχω βρει ανοικτό καφάο , πήγα να χαλάσω τα καλώδια και μου έκαναν παρατήρηση.....  :Thumb down: 

μόνο αν πάθουν θα μάθουν.....  :Wink: 

δηλαδή , μόνο αν μείνουν χωρίς τηλέφωνο για 5-6 μέρες , τότε θα παίρνουν τηλέφωνο τον ΟΤΕ να αναφέρουν τα προβληματικά καφάο...

πιστεύεις ο ΟΤΕ προλαβαίνει ή μπορεί να ελέγχει όλα τα καφάο ????  :Whistle:

----------


## mirtiano

Mα αυτο ακριβως εννοουσα,οτι εμεις οι ιδιοι οταν βλεπουμε να γινεται μια ζημια σε ενα καφαο,αντι να βαλουμε τις φωνες,αδιαφορουμε.Εμεις οι ιδιοι πρεπει να τα προσεχουμε ακριβως επειδη δεν τα προλαβαινει ολα ο Οτε.Και δεν σε καταλαβαινω πηγες να χαλασεις τα καλωδια για ποιο λογο,για να αναγκασεις τον ΟΤΕ να ερθει να τα ξαναβαλει οπως ηταν;Το ξερεις οτι δεν στενοχωριουνται οι του ΟΤΕ και 20 μερες να μεινουν καποιοι ανθρωποι χωρις τηλ/νιες.Αλλα σιγουρα η δικια σου γραμμη θα επερνε απο αλλο καφαο ή θα εχεις μονο κινητο και δεν σε ενοιαζε.
Α ναι και οι εντολες του τυπου ''καταρχας χαλαρωσε'' σε παρακαλω να σταματησουν.Δεν παιρνω εντολες απο κανενα.Εγω δεν σε προσβαλα...

----------


## kasi

> Και δεν σε καταλαβαινω πηγες να χαλασεις τα καλωδια για ποιο λογο,για να αναγκασεις τον ΟΤΕ να ερθει να τα ξαναβαλει οπως ηταν;Το ξερεις οτι δεν στενοχωριουνται οι του ΟΤΕ και 20 μερες να μεινουν καποιοι ανθρωποι χωρις τηλ/νιες.Αλλα σιγουρα η δικια σου γραμμη θα επερνε απο αλλο καφαο ή θα εχεις μονο κινητο και δεν σε ενοιαζε.


απλά ήθελα να κάνω την ζαβολιά της ημέρας.... πλάκα κάνω..... 2 χρόνια είναι πολλά για ένα καφάο να είναι χύμα , με κάποιο τρόπο πρέπει να το φτιάξουν .....

ακόμη και σήμερα είναι σε αθλία κατάσταση !!!

δεν έχω ιδέα από πιο καφάο έρχονται τα καλώδια μου στο σπίτι .......

πάντως σίγουρα όχι από αυτό !

ορίστε και μία φωτογραφία του (υπάρχει και σε πιο παλιό μήνυμα μου )




> Α ναι και οι εντολες του τυπου ''καταρχας χαλαρωσε'' σε παρακαλω να σταματησουν.Δεν παιρνω εντολες απο κανενα.Εγω δεν σε προσβαλα...


δεν το είπα διατακτικά , απλά δεν θέλουμε νεύρα !

----------


## mob

> (...) πιστεύεις ο ΟΤΕ προλαβαίνει ή μπορεί να ελέγχει όλα τα καφάο ????


δηλαδή αν δεν προλαβαίνει ο ΟΤΕ να ικανοποιεί τις υποχρεώσεις που έχει απέναντι στους καταναλωτές τότε αυτοί πρέπει να δουλεύουν αμισθί  :Thinking:

----------


## emeliss

Είναι άλλο πράγμα η τακτική συντήρηση που πρέπει να κάνει ο ΟΤΕ στις μονάδες του δικτύου και άλλο οι αδικαιολόγητες φθορές που προξενούν τρίτοι, όπως εκεί στο εργοτάξιο. Μην τα μπερδεύουμε αυτά τα δύο.

----------


## gravis

Στην περιοχη μου μολις χτες αλλαξανε το καφαο ,με ενα καινουριο, διαφορα στo snr και στις λοιπες τιμες του ρουτερ δεν υπηρχε. 
Συμπερασμα, καμμια φορα μπορει εξω να φαινετε για πεταμα , αλλα μεσα να ειναι λαμπικος.
Συγκεκριμενα στο παλιο που κιτουσα μεσα μια χαρα τα ειδα, απλως η διαφορα με το καινουριο ηταν οι διαφορετικες ρεκλετες

----------


## DaveMurray

Μιας που λέγαμε για καφάο, να και το δικό μου, φρεσκοβαμμένο από την γιαγιά που μένει εκεί  :Razz: 

(η δεύτερη είναι ο κατανεμητής της πολυκατοικίας.... Είναι ανοικτός ελαφρά από κάτω, υπάρχει πολύ καλώδιο, και φοβούμαι ότι σε βροχές δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο...)

----------


## maik

> . Είναι ανοικτός ελαφρά από κάτω, υπάρχει πολύ καλώδιο, και φοβούμαι ότι σε βροχές δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο...)


Εχεις δει βροχη να πηγαινει απο κατω προς τα πανω;

----------


## Lagman

Υπάρχει περίπτωση τεχνικός εναλλακτικού να έβαλε χέρι στο καφάο και να το ξέχασε ανοικτό ;

Τι γίνεται με αυτό το καφαο και το βλέπω ξανά ανοικτό ; μήπως με τεστάρει κανείς να δει αν θα κάνω post ; χαχαχαχα

----------


## ariadgr

> Υπάρχει περίπτωση τεχνικός εναλλακτικού να έβαλε χέρι στο καφάο και να το ξέχασε ανοικτό ;


Καμία.
Οι τεχνικοί εναλλακτικών δεν έχουν πρόσβαση στα ΚΑΦΑΟ.
Μόνο στον κατανεμητή της πολυκατοικίας κάνουν μεικτονόμιση.

----------


## Lagman

> Καμία.
> Οι τεχνικοί εναλλακτικών δεν έχουν πρόσβαση στα ΚΑΦΑΟ.
> Μόνο στον κατανεμητή της πολυκατοικίας κάνουν μεικτονόμιση.



Απλά επειδή πήρε το μάτι μου ένα τεχνικό  εναλλακτικού και πείραζε σε ένα σπίτι το κουτί του ΟΤΕ ,υπέθεσα οτι θα το έκανε αυτός.

Βέβαια παίζει και το σενάριο να είδε κάτι στο καφαο τεχνικός του οτε να πήγε στο Αστικό κέντρο και μετά να ξαναγυρίσει να το κλειδώσει το καφάο .

----------


## Sebu

Ναι και εν το μεταξυ ειπε να το αφησει να παρει αερα  :Razz: 

Ασε που χτιζεται και οικοδομη διπλα απο οτι ειδα οποτε θα μαζεψει και του κοσμου τη σκονη.

Και αν περασει κανας καφρος και για πλακα τραβηξει ενα ματσο καλωδια???Ποιος θα τον πιασει???Ποιος θα τον κυνηγησει???Ποιος θα την πληρωσει και ποιος θα μεινει χωρις τηλεφωνο???

Ελλας το μεγαλειο σου.

----------


## maik

> Υπάρχει περίπτωση τεχνικός εναλλακτικού να έβαλε χέρι στο καφάο και να το ξέχασε ανοικτό ;
> 
> Τι γίνεται με αυτό το καφαο και το βλέπω ξανά ανοικτό ; μήπως με τεστάρει κανείς να δει αν θα κάνω post ; χαχαχαχα


Και γιατι δεν παιρνεις ενα τηλ στον ΟΤΕ  της περιοχης;

----------


## papakos

> Καμία.
> Οι τεχνικοί εναλλακτικών δεν έχουν πρόσβαση στα ΚΑΦΑΟ.
> Μόνο στον κατανεμητή της πολυκατοικίας κάνουν μεικτονόμιση.


*Κι ομως κανεις λαθος. Εχουν και παραεχουν δυστυχως....*

----------


## Lagman

> Και γιατι δεν παιρνεις ενα τηλ στον ΟΤΕ  της περιοχης;


Γνωρίζει κανείς το τηλέφωνο του ΟΤΕ στο παγκράτι ;
Σήμερα το είχανε κλείσει με ταινία.

----------


## maik

> *Κι ομως κανεις λαθος. Εχουν και παραεχουν δυστυχως....*


Δεν εχουν  ειναι νομος.

----------


## Lagman

> Δεν εχουν  ειναι νομος.


Παράνομα δεν έχει τύχει να ανοίξουν ;

----------


## maik

> Παράνομα δεν έχει τύχει να ανοίξουν ;


Παρανομα εχει τυχει να ανοιξουν και το σπιτι μου. Δεν λεει τιποτε αυτο.
*Η παρανομια ειναι παρανομια και διωκεται ποινικα.*

Ασε που και να το ανοιξει καποιος παρανομα δεν ξερω τι θα μπορουσε να κανει, χωρις να γινει αντιληπτο.

----------


## lewton

> Παράνομα δεν έχει τύχει να ανοίξουν ;


Ναι, τους περισσεύουν που τους περισσεύουν οι τεχνικοί, τους στέλνουν να παίζουν με τα ΚΑΦΑΟ.  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Lagman

> Ναι, τους περισσεύουν που τους περισσεύουν οι τεχνικοί, τους στέλνουν να παίζουν με τα ΚΑΦΑΟ.


Με το σκεπτικό αντί να περιμένει ο τεχνικός του εναλλακτικού τον τεχνικό του ΟΤΕ πάει ο ίδιος στο καφάο και κάνει την δουλειά του... 

Μου κάνει εντύπωση γιατί είναι η δεύτερη φορά που είναι ανοικτό .

----------


## harris

> Με το σκεπτικό αντί να περιμένει ο τεχνικός του εναλλακτικού τον τεχνικό του ΟΤΕ πάει ο ίδιος στο καφάο και κάνει την δουλειά του... 
> 
> Μου κάνει εντύπωση γιατί είναι η δεύτερη φορά που είναι ανοικτό .


Και να πάει τεχνικός εναλλακτικού παρόχου σε καφάο, δεν έχει τίποτα να κάνει γιατί πολύ απλά δεν γνωρίζει ποιο είναι το καλώδιο που θέλει, αφού αυτό είναι στοιχείο που γνωρίζει μόνο ο ΟΤΕ...

----------


## xmperop1

> Και να πάει τεχνικός εναλλακτικού παρόχου σε καφάο, δεν έχει τίποτα να κάνει γιατί πολύ απλά δεν γνωρίζει ποιο είναι το καλώδιο που θέλει, αφού αυτό είναι στοιχείο που γνωρίζει μόνο ο ΟΤΕ...


Αλλά γνωρίζει τη μισή διαδρομή ( ακρο πελάτη ) και προς τα πίσω βρίσκει τουλάχιστον το όριο στο KV με ότι μπορεί να τον βοηθήσει αυτό.
Η μόνη εξασφάλιση είναι να κλειδώνονται τα KV και όσα δεν εχουν κλειδαριά να αποκτήσουν χτες.

----------


## papakos

> Και να πάει τεχνικός εναλλακτικού παρόχου σε καφάο, δεν έχει τίποτα να κάνει γιατί πολύ απλά δεν γνωρίζει ποιο είναι το καλώδιο που θέλει, αφού αυτό είναι στοιχείο που γνωρίζει μόνο ο ΟΤΕ...


Αφ ενος το καρτεξ εδω και 4 χρονια ειναι "προσβασιμο" απο ολους, αφ ετερου οταν ο παροχος "παρει" την γραμμη απο τον ΟΤΕ γνωριζει τα *παντα* οσο αφορα το δικτυο της γραμμης "του".

----------


## mogsub

απορώ πως λειτουργούν σε τέτοια κατάσταση;; Είδατε η SIEMENS!  :Whistle:

----------


## mob

επαφές και καλώδια είναι, που βλέπεις δηλαδή το παράξενο  :Thinking:

----------


## manicx

Να και ένα 'update' για το ΚΑΦΑΟ στο οποίο πέφτω και για το οποίο είχα ξαναγράψει εδώ

Χθες βράδυ, ερχόμενος στο σπίτι μου ξαναπέρασα έξω από το ΚΑΦΑΟ. Η εικόνα είναι αυτή που βλέπετε στις φωτό. Ξανά ταινιούλα (το κλειδί του ΚΑΦΑΟ είναι ένα κοπίδι πλέον) και βζουκ, βζουκ, βζουκ κλείσιμο. Σήμερα πήρα τηλέφωνο να το κλείσουν αλλά προσπάθησα να μιλήσω και με τον προϊστάμενο αλλά δεν τον βρίσκω. Το ΚΑΦΑΟ και με κλειστή την πόρτα έχει κενό 1-2 πόντους από την πόρτα στο σώμα. Υγρασία, νερό, σκόνη κλπ κάνουν πάρτι. Θα στείλω επιστολή στο τεχνικό τμήμα γιατί αυτό το ΚΑΦΑΟ δεν κάνει ούτε για παλιοσίδερα.

Θα ήθελα να γνωρίζω αν μπορώ να κάνω καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ σε περίπτωση που αγνοηθεί (το πιο πιθανό) η επιστολή μου καθώς υπάρχει ξεκάθαρα θέμα ασφάλειας και ποιότητας.

----------


## mob

> ...Θα ήθελα να γνωρίζω αν μπορώ να κάνω καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ σε περίπτωση που αγνοηθεί (το πιο πιθανό) η επιστολή μου καθώς υπάρχει ξεκάθαρα θέμα ασφάλειας και ποιότητας.


αν θέλεις να ασχοληθείς στείλε τους μία καταγγελία, ο ΟΤΕ πληρώνεται για να συντηρεί τα δίκτυα, προφανώς δεν το κάνει  :Mad:

----------


## Lagman

αν και καθυστερημένα σε αυτό το καφάο  αλλάχτηκε η κλειδαριά με νέα.

----------


## Lord Basil

> αν και καθυστερημένα σε αυτό το καφάο  αλλάχτηκε η κλειδαριά με νέα.


ελπιζω να μην βαλανε καμια τετοια  :Razz:

----------


## Lagman

χαχαχα οχι τις κλασικές που έχουν όλα τα καφαο.

----------


## innova

Για ποια ασφαλεια μιλατε, εδω παρακαλουθουσαν (μπορει ακομα) το τηλεφωνο του Πρωθυπουργου μπροστα σ'αυτο η ασφαλεια των καφαο ειναι πταισμα.

----------


## JPapavas

Καλησπερα σε ολους,

 Αργησα ναι μεν αλλα το ειδα το topik και ελιωσα στα γελια, παντος θα απαντησω σε ενα δυο αποριες...
Τα κουτακια εκει ψηλα στα σπιτια μαγαζια κ.τ.λ. ειναι τα box που τερματιζει ο ΟΤΕ απο το Καφαο τις περιοχης και μερικες φορες τα αφηνουν ανοιχτα γιατι μαζευετε νερο-υγρασια και σαπιζουν οι ρεκλετες.
 Ανοιχτα λοιπον "στεγνωνουν" απο με τον ηλιο και μετα την "μπουγαδα" ειναι ΚΑΙ καθαρα!
Υπαρχουν αναφορες για χελιδονοφωλιες - εκει πρεπει να επεμβει η πολεοδομια. Τελος μπορει να εχει "μεζεδες" για τα πουλακια απο αραχνουλες, σφηγκοφωλιες κ.τ.λ. αλλα αν ηταν ανοιχτο... ? 
μηπως θα ειχε....  Σημα Καμπανα ? λοιπον...

----------


## manicx

Ανοιχτά κουτάκια = προβλήματα. Αν υπάρχει ανοιχτό κουτί, παίρνουμε τηλέφωνο για αν το κλείσουν.

----------


## Lagman

> Εσάς πόσο πράσινο και φιλικό προς το περιβάλλον είναι το καφαο σας ;
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 54981


Αυτό το καφάο το έβγαλαν  :Smile:

----------


## Lagman

> Αρχικά ήταν μονοκατοικία,αφού γκρέμισαν την παλιά μονοκατοικία το καφάο πήρε κλήση (γέρνει ) τώρα γεμίζει και άμμο  περιμένω να τελειώσουν οι εργασίες να δω σε τι κατάσταση θα είναι , υπόψιν πριν ξεκινήσουν εργασίες η πόρτα του καφάο έκλεινε κανονικότατα και ήταν στην θέση του σωστά ...


Εδώ τελειώνει η ιστορία και αυτού του καφάο , μετά από όσα τράβηξε θα αλλαχθεί  :Smile:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Σήμερα πήρα τον ΟΤΕ στο 121 για να τους πω για ένα σχεδόν ανοιχτό ΚΑΦΑΟ στο τέλος της μεσογείων (στον κόμβο) ακριβώς δίπλα απ το Ράδιο Κορασίδη. Το μεσημεράκι με πήραν να μου ζητήσουν διευκρινήσεις για το που ακριβώς βρίσκεται γιατί είναι συνεργείο στο δρόμο για να πάνε να το κλείσουν.

Edit: [ Επιβεβαιώνω τώρα που ξανα-πέρασα απο κει ότι το έκλεισαν  :Smile:  ]

----------


## freedomgr

πολυ καλο topic μπραβο σε αυτον που το ξεκινησε!!

----------


## alkibiadhs

Επειδη ειχα διαβασει παλαιοτερα το θεμα και δεν θυμαμαι αν εχει υποθει καπου εχω μια απορια,αν σε ενα καφαο γινει αναβαθμιση θα μπορει να δωσει μεγαλυτερες ταχυτητες down/up?Με απλα λογια με τα στατιστικα που εχει η γραμμη μου το maximun speed calculator μου βγαζει περιπου 24Mbps αρα μπορω ανετα να βαλω 8Mbps γιατι ο οτε με περιοριζει στα 2Mbps?

----------


## emeliss

Δεν υπάρχει παντού η δυνατότητα για έως 24Mbps. Δηλαδή η ταχύτητα που προσφέρει η τεχνολογία και τα dslam adsl2+. Σε κάποια χωριά υπάρχει μόνο τεχνολογία adsl και πακέτα των 2Mbps.

----------


## alkibiadhs

> Δεν υπάρχει παντού η δυνατότητα για έως 24Mbps. Δηλαδή η ταχύτητα που προσφέρει η τεχνολογία και τα dslam adsl2+. Σε κάποια χωριά υπάρχει μόνο τεχνολογία adsl και πακέτα των 2Mbps.


Δηλαδη αν αναβαθμισει το dslam σε adsl2+ θα μπορω να εχω τουλαχιστον 8Mbps?ή κατι δεν καταλαβα καλα?

----------


## hostolis

Μα με την απλή adsl (G.dmt) μπορεί κανείς να έχει μέγιστο 8Mbps. Ο ΟΤΕ δε δίνει πάνω απο 2 mbps σε χωριά;

----------


## emeliss

Off Topic





> Δηλαδη αν αναβαθμισει το dslam σε adsl2+ θα μπορω να εχω τουλαχιστον 8Mbps?


Θα μπορείς να έχεις έως 24 ανάλογα την απόσταση.




> Μα με την απλή adsl (G.dmt) μπορεί κανείς να έχει μέγιστο 8Mbps. Ο ΟΤΕ δε δίνει πάνω απο 2 mbps σε χωριά;


Χρόνια τώρα όπου υπάρχουν απλά adsl δίνει μέχρι 2.

----------


## ubuntubu

Off Topic





> Δηλαδη αν αναβαθμισει το dslam σε adsl2+ θα μπορω να εχω τουλαχιστον 8Mbps?ή κατι δεν καταλαβα καλα?


Τα Άθυρα *έχουν* ethernet DSLAM και υποστηρίζουν έως 24.
Πάρε τώρα στο 134 να το επιβεβαιώσεις.

----------


## alkibiadhs

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> Τα Άθυρα *έχουν* ethernet DSLAM και υποστηρίζουν έως 24.
> Πάρε τώρα στο 134 να το επιβεβαιώσεις.




Off Topic


		Ναι μολις τωρα το ειδα πριν μερικες εβδομαδες ειχε μεχρι 2Mbps :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo: 




Off Topic


		Συγνωμη για το εκτεταμενο offtopic

----------


## ntelisas

Αυτό είναι ένα από τα καφάο της γειτονιάς μου !!!
Οι φωτογραφίες που βγάλαμε – και που θα χρησιμοποιηθούν στην ομαδική καταγγελία που θα κάνουμε όλοι οι γείτονες στον ΟΤΕ – μιλάνε από μόνες τους.

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_EMHZgLtOuG...0/DSC00164.JPG

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_EMHZgLtOuG...0/DSC00166.JPG

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_EMHZgLtOuG...0/DSC00165.JPG


Ένα καφάο ανοιχτό – από το πρωί ο ΟΤΕ έχει ειδοποιηθεί όπως έμαθα από τους γείτονες – χωρίς καμία προστασία από οποιονδήποτε περαστικό και από τα καιρικά φαινόμενα σε κεντρικό δρόμο της Αθήνας.

Μετά λέμε γιατί έχουμε προβλήματα στις γραμμές (αποσυνδέσεις, βραχυκυκλώματα, νεκρά τηλέφωνα, χαμηλές ταχύτητες) και κατηγορούμε συνέχεια τους παρόχους !!!

Να γιατί !!
Θαυμάστε τους!!

Το αίσχος του ΟΤΕ !!!

----------


## ubuntubu

Ως ενεργός και υπεύθυνος πολίτης που δικαίως ανησυχεί για το εκτεθειμένο δημόσιο τηλεφωνικό δίκτυο μπορείς να πάρεις τηλέφωνο στο 13888 απο το σταθερό σου (βλάβες του ΟΤΕ - λειτουργεί μέχρι τις 10 το βράδυ) και να ενημερώσεις για το θέμα.
Η διεύθυνση του καφάο αρκεί.
Υπάρχει υπηρεσία επιφορτισμένη με αυτό το έργο.
Την διασφάλιση του δικτύου ,των εγκαταστάσεων και του απορρήτου του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## ntelisas

> Ως ενεργός και υπεύθυνος πολίτης που δικαίως ανησυχεί για το εκτεθειμένο δημόσιο τηλεφωνικό δίκτυο μπορείς να πάρεις τηλέφωνο στο 13888 απο το σταθερό σου (βλάβες του ΟΤΕ - λειτουργεί μέχρι τις 10 το βράδυ) και να ενημερώσεις για το θέμα.
> Η διεύθυνση του καφάο αρκεί.
> Υπάρχει υπηρεσία επιφορτισμένη με αυτό το έργο.
> Την διασφάλιση του δικτύου ,των εγκαταστάσεων και του απορρήτου του ΟΤΕ.


δεν είδα το καφάο να το έχει διαρρήξει καποιος !!

από ότι φαίνεται κάποιος από τους "καλούς" τεχνικους του ΟΤΕ που λες... το άφησε ανοιχτό για να αερίζεται... !!!

δεν το ήξερα πως έχετε κάνει και συλλογή.... 

όπως σου είπα έχουν ήδη ενημερωθέι !!

αύριο που θα φάνε την καταγγελία.. θα δείς πόσο γρήγορα θα έρθουν να το φτιάξουν !!  :RTFM: 

συγχαρητήρια στον ΟΤΕ για την άψογη συντήριση των δικτύων !!   :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## cmaniac

Ο ΟΤΕ εχει οφελος να συντηρει και να διατηρει τα KV ασφαλη και μη προσβασιμα απο μη εξουσιοδοτημενα ατομα.

Εχει ηδη αλλαξει την πολιτικη του για την προσβαση στα KV και το νεο συστημα ειναι ιδιαιτερα αυστηρο.  :Wink:

----------


## Lagman

> δεν είδα το καφάο να το έχει διαρρήξει καποιος !!
> 
> από ότι φαίνεται κάποιος από τους "καλούς" τεχνικους του ΟΤΕ που λες... το άφησε ανοιχτό για να αερίζεται... !!!


Για να φύγει η υγρασία και να στεγνώσει...   :Razz: 

Πέρα από την πλάκα, προσωπικά όσα "κατεστραμμένα" καφαο έχω ανεβάσει εδω στο forum έχουν αλαχθεί με νέα!! 
Και όσες περιπτώσεις έχω δει με ανοιχτά καφάο έχουν κλειδωθεί είτε την ίδια ημέρα είτε την επόμενη (αφορά το Παγκράτι)

Άσχετο αλλά στην Ηλιούπολη όταν πέρναγε νέο καλώδιο ο ΟΤΕ μια γειτόνισά δεν άφησε τον οτε να περάσει το νέο καλώδιο από το σπίτι της (Για κακή μου τύχη και καλή τύχη της γειτόνισσας έλειπα εκείνη την ημέρα/ώρα  )

----------


## manicx

Κάτσε να βάλω και νέα φωτό από το δικό μου στην Αγ. Παρασκευή να δείτε την αναβάθμιση. Πάντως, βλέποντας τις παραπάνω φωτό ΖΗΛΕΥΩ. Ο λόγος είναι απλός. Υπάρχει και κλειδαριά. Σε αυτό που εξυπηρετεί εμένα, δεν υπάρχει ούτε κλειδαριά. Μόνο το κεντρικό κλείδωμα με τις μπάρες οι οποίες σπάνια πιάνουν λόγω φθοράς από τη σκουριά.

----------


## xmperop1

> Για να φύγει η υγρασία και να στεγνώσει...  
> 
> Πέρα από την πλάκα, προσωπικά όσα "κατεστραμμένα" καφαο έχω ανεβάσει εδω στο forum έχουν αλαχθεί με νέα!! 
> Και όσες περιπτώσεις έχω δει με ανοιχτά καφάο έχουν κλειδωθεί είτε την ίδια ημέρα είτε την επόμενη (αφορά το Παγκράτι)
> 
> Άσχετο αλλά στην Ηλιούπολη όταν πέρναγε νέο καλώδιο ο ΟΤΕ μια γειτόνισά δεν άφησε τον οτε να περάσει το νέο καλώδιο από το σπίτι της (Για κακή μου τύχη και καλή τύχη της γειτόνισσας έλειπα εκείνη την ημέρα/ώρα  )


Δυστιχώς φίλε μου δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτα,έχει κάθε δικαίωμα να αρνηθεί.
Παλιά όταν ο ΟΤΕ ήταν ΔΕΚΟ μπορούσαμε και κάναμε δουλειά με την παρουσία της Αστυνομίας.
Τώρα ούτε να τους καλέσουμε δεν μπορούμε.

----------


## Georgevtr

> Ως ενεργός και υπεύθυνος πολίτης που δικαίως ανησυχεί για το εκτεθειμένο δημόσιο τηλεφωνικό δίκτυο


'δημόσιο τηλεφωνικό δίκτυο' σοβαρά?Τώρα έγινε δημόσιο?Μα τα καλόπαιδα του οτε συνέχεια φωνάζουν ότι είναι ιδιωτικός πλέον.
Αν δέν κάνω λάθος ΠΛΗΡΩΝΟΥΜΕ γι αυτές τις ανύπαρκτες υπηρεσίες.
Θέλεις να μας εξηγήσεις λοιπόν ΑΝ έκανες λάθος Ή ισχύει κάτι διαφορετικό,κατά την γνώμη σου πάντα? :Thinking:

----------


## emeliss

> 'δημόσιο τηλεφωνικό δίκτυο' σοβαρά?Τώρα έγινε δημόσιο?Μα τα καλόπαιδα του οτε συνέχεια φωνάζουν ότι είναι ιδιωτικός πλέον.
> Αν δέν κάνω λάθος ΠΛΗΡΩΝΟΥΜΕ γι αυτές τις ανύπαρκτες υπηρεσίες.
> Θέλεις να μας εξηγήσεις λοιπόν ΑΝ έκανες λάθος Ή ισχύει κάτι διαφορετικό,κατά την γνώμη σου πάντα?


Δημόσιο είναι. Δεν είναι κρατικό. Υπάρχει τεράστια διαφορά.

----------


## Georgevtr

> Δημόσιο είναι. Δεν είναι κρατικό. Υπάρχει τεράστια διαφορά.


Σωστό.Άλλο ήθελα να πώ και άλλο έγραψα.
Παρ'αυτά για την ταμπακιέρα..κουβέντα :One thumb up: 


Off Topic


		ήμουν σίγουρος ότι θ απαντήσεις :ROFL:

----------


## emeliss

Ποια είναι η ταμπακιέρα;

Αφού είναι στα θέματα που παρακολουθώ, πως να μην απαντήσω;

----------


## Georgevtr

> Ποια είναι η ταμπακιέρα;


Πληρώνεστε για την συντήρηση?

----------


## xmperop1

> Ο ΟΤΕ εχει οφελος να συντηρει και να διατηρει τα KV ασφαλη και μη προσβασιμα απο μη εξουσιοδοτημενα ατομα.
> 
> Εχει ηδη αλλαξει την πολιτικη του για την προσβαση στα KV και το νεο συστημα ειναι ιδιαιτερα αυστηρο.


Αυτό δεν είναι ενταγμένο στο καινούριο σύστημα.
Το πιθανότερο να έχει χαλασμένη κλειδαριά και δεν πιάσανε καλά οι βραχίονες που ασφαλίζουν την πόρτα.

----------


## emeliss

> Πληρώνεστε για την συντήρηση?


Εγώ δεν παίρνω φράγκο, δραχμή, ευρώ, γιεν. Τίποτα.

Αν εννοείς αν πληρώνεται ο ΟΤΕ, ναι και από ότι λέει ο κυνηγός των ανοικτών ΚΑΦΑΟ αυτή γίνεται.

----------


## Georgevtr

> Εγώ δεν παίρνω φράγκο, δραχμή, ευρώ, γιεν. Τίποτα.
> 
> Αν εννοείς αν πληρώνεται ο ΟΤΕ, ναι και από ότι λέει ο κυνηγός των ανοικτών ΚΑΦΑΟ αυτή γίνεται.


Δέν μίλησα προσωπικά.Γι αυτό χρησιμοποίησα πληθυντικό.

Αφού λοιπόν πληρώνετε για το δημόσιο δίκτυο μας,γιατί *ΔΕΝ* κάνει την δουλειά του σωστά?'Αρα μας κλέβει....
Δέν είδα ποτέ μια ανακοίνωση,μία ανάληψη ευθύνης,κάτι τέλος πάντων απο πλευράς οργανισμού.
Καλούμαστε λοιπόν να γίνουμε τοποτηρητές του δικτύου του,ώστε να τα κονομάει και κατα τ'άλλα βλέπουμε 'κυνηγούς καφάο'. :Bless:

----------


## emeliss

Από ότι υπάρχουν προβλήματα προς λύση μέχρι να πούμε ότι δεν κάνει την δουλειά του σωστά υπάρχει επίσης τεράστιο κενό.

Αυτό που πρέπει να δεις από την πλευρά του οργανισμού είναι αυτά να βελτιώνονται. Και όσο αυτό το νήμα δείχνει ότι υπάρχουν προβλήματα προς λύση, άλλο τόσο δείχνει πως δίνονται λύσεις.

Σίγουρα θα μπορούσε η κατάσταση να ήταν καλύτερη και να υπήρχε μεγαλύτερη πρόβλεψη. Αυτό το δέχομαι ευχαρίστως.

----------


## Georgevtr

Καλός χρειρισμός του 'ξύλινου λόγου' αλλά δέν με πείθεις.

Προβλήματα υπάρχουν και δέν λύνονται,ούτε μέσα στον προβλεπόμενο χρόνο ούτε με την ταχύτητα που απαιτείται σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις.

Καταλήγουμε εύλογα στο ότι ΔΕΝ κάνει την δουλειά του σωστά.

Ελπίζουμε να διορθωθεί προς το καλύτερο,για να έχει μέλλον αυτός ο οργανισμός.

----------


## emeliss

> Ελπίζουμε να διορθωθεί προς το καλύτερο,για να έχει μέλλον αυτός ο οργανισμός.


Συχνά διαφωνούμε, κάποιες φορές συμφωνούμε. Στη συγκεκριμένη παράθεση είναι και τα δύο μαζί. Ελπίζω και εγώ να βελτιωθεί. Διαφωνώ στο ότι αφορά το μέλλον του οργανισμού. Αφορά τις τηλεπικοινωνίες του τόπου. Αφορά το μέλλον όλων των παρόχων που δίνουν υπηρεσίες μέσω ενσύρματων δικτύων.

----------


## uncharted

γενικα αυτο το φαινομενο με τα παρατημενα ΚΑΦΑΟ πιστευω θα περιοριστει με την ελευση του VDSL (4000 KV σε πρωτη φαση)... το POTS μπορει να κουτσοδουλευει και με ανοιχτη πορτα, βροχη, το VDSL οχι, θελει την αναλογη μεριμνα

----------


## iron_Druid

παλικαρια, αν και ειχα φωναξει μαραγκο να φτιαξει ενα στεγανο κουτακι για το καφάο, τώρα με τα χιόνια μου κοπηκε η συνδεση και ιντερνετ. Παω στο καφο και βλεπω λίμνη μεσα στα καλώδιο. Κυριολεκτικα είχε νερό και σταγόνες μεγάλες παντού, και καποια σημεία εκει που γίνεται η σύνδεση ήταν μαύρα (ίσως βραχυκύκλωσαν).

Τι μπορώ να κανω ; Πως το φτιαχνω αυτο ;

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> παλικαρια, αν και ειχα φωναξει μαραγκο να φτιαξει ενα στεγανο κουτακι για το καφάο, τώρα με τα χιόνια μου κοπηκε η συνδεση και ιντερνετ. Παω στο καφο και βλεπω λίμνη μεσα στα καλώδιο. Κυριολεκτικα είχε νερό και σταγόνες μεγάλες παντού, και καποια σημεία εκει που γίνεται η σύνδεση ήταν μαύρα (ίσως βραχυκύκλωσαν).
> 
> Τι μπορώ να κανω ; Πως το φτιαχνω αυτο ;


Edit: [ Α, για καφάο. Άκυρο ]

Πάρε τον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## manicx

Για να ανοίξουμε και το νέο έτος με μια φωτό από Αγία Παρασκευή:

----------


## treli@ris

Μια χαρα. Καλωδια σε ταξη. Δοκιμασε να κοψεις κατι  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## manicx

Δεν μου έκανε καρδιά. Απλά πήρα ένα τηλέφωνο τους τεχνικούς και μου είπαν ότι μετά από 10 λεπτά το είχαν κλείσει.

----------


## treli@ris

Καλα, εννοειτε!

Μαλλον το συγκεκριμενο ξεχαστηκε ξεκλειδωτο.

----------


## maik

Να το αφησε ανοιχτο ο τεχνιτης και να ηταν διπλα δεν παιζει κυριοι Πουαρω;

----------


## treli@ris

Μπααα, δε νομιζω κυριε Μαρπλ

----------


## manicx

> Να το αφησε ανοιχτο ο τεχνιτης και να ηταν διπλα δεν παιζει κυριοι Πουαρω;


Δεν είδα κανέναν εκεί γύρω. Αν έφυγε και το άφησε για να ξαναγυρίσει, πάλι φάουλ ήταν.

----------


## Gdrdasky

Αμάν βρε παιδιά το γλωσσοφάγατε τον οτέ....στα πλαίσια του πράσινου προγράμματος αφήνει τα καφάο ανοιχτά για να μην χρειάζονται συστήματα ψύξης τα μηχανήματα :P

----------


## dimangelid

Είχαμε το σαββατοκύριακο που μας πέρασε πρόβλημα μετο καλώδιο της ΔΕΗ. Ήρθε την Δευτέρα ο εργολάβος και το άλλαξε. Για να γίνει η δουλειά κόψαμε έναν μεγάλο κισσό και έτσι φάνηκε και το καλώδιο του ΟΤΕ, το οποίο είναι εναέριο. Αντί να πηγαίνει ενιαίο από την κολώνα στο σπίτι, είναι κομμένο στην μέση και τα σύρματα είναι στριμένα με το άλλο κομμάτι του καλωδίου που μπαίνει στο σπίτι... Το μόνο που τα "προστατεύει" είναι ένα πλαστικό κάλυμα που μοιάζει με μονωτική ταινία. Το δήλωσα ως βλάβη στο 121 και την επόμενη μέρα έμαθα ότι έκλεισε η βλάβη με την αιτιολογία ότι έγινε έλεγχος και ότι το δίκτυο είναι εντάξει. Την ξαναδήλωσαν και όταν κάλεσα το πρωί να μάθω εξελίξεις μου είπαν ότι έχει οριστεί ραντεβού, χωρίς όμως να με έχει ειδοποιήσει κανείς. Εννοείται ότι δεν εμφανίστηκε κανένας από τον ΟΤΕ. Πριν μια ώρα έμαθα ότι ξαναέκλεισαν την βλάβη. Την δηλώσαμε για δεύτερη φορά. Με ποια λογική ενώ δηλώνω καλωδιακή βλάβη ΠΡΙΝ τον κατανεμητή την κλείνουν χωρίς να έχει έρθει τεχνικός; Το βράδυ θα ανεβάσω φωτογραφίες για να θαυμάσετε το εξαιρετικής ποιότητας καλώδιο...

*EDIT*
Στο δεύτερο post κάτω από αυτό έχω το link για την φωτογραφία του καλωδίου...

----------


## maik

Εχει προβλημα η συνδεση σου;

----------


## dimangelid

> Εχει προβλημα η συνδεση σου;


Αποσυνδέσεων όχι, αν εξαιρέσεις το γεγονός ότι μέσα σε ενάμιση χρόνο περίπου έπεσα από τα 15-16 mbps στα 11... Αλλά δεν έχει καμία σχέση γιατί το καλώδιο είναι κομμένο και ενωμένο με λάθος τρόπο, εντελώς απροστάτευτο από τις καιρικές συνθήκες και μπορεί ανά πάσα στιγμή να κοπεί ή να δημιουργηθεί πρόβλημα.

*EDIT*
http://leoforeia.gr/dimangelid_uploads/kalodio_ote.jpg

Στο παραπάνω link είναι η φωτογραφία του καλωδίου. Δεν την κάνω attach, είναι τεράστια και θα ξεχειλώσει η σελίδα  :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## xmperop1

> Αποσυνδέσεων όχι, αν εξαιρέσεις το γεγονός ότι μέσα σε ενάμιση χρόνο περίπου έπεσα από τα 15-16 mbps στα 11... Αλλά δεν έχει καμία σχέση γιατί το καλώδιο είναι κομμένο και ενωμένο με λάθος τρόπο, εντελώς απροστάτευτο από τις καιρικές συνθήκες και μπορεί ανά πάσα στιγμή να κοπεί ή να δημιουργηθεί πρόβλημα.
> 
> *EDIT*
> http://leoforeia.gr/dimangelid_uploads/kalodio_ote.jpg
> 
> Στο παραπάνω link είναι η φωτογραφία του καλωδίου. Δεν την κάνω attach, είναι τεράστια και θα ξεχειλώσει η σελίδα


Μια χαρά συνδέσεις είναι για την κατάσταση του καλωδίου και δεν θα έχεις πρόβλήματα.
Αυτό που πρέπει να κάνεις είναι στο 121 να ζητήσεις να περάσουν ένα φαξ στο τεχνικό τμήμα που ανήκεις να εξετάσουν τις καλωδιώσεις που ανήκει το νούμερο σου αναφέροντας περιληπτικά το θέμα σου γιατί απότι φαίνεται όταν γίνεται αυτόματη δοκιμή της βλάβης από την βλαβοδιάγνωση περνάει καλώς και κλείνει αυτόματα.

----------


## ubuntubu

> Αποσυνδέσεων όχι, αν εξαιρέσεις το γεγονός ότι μέσα σε ενάμιση χρόνο περίπου έπεσα από τα 15-16 mbps στα 11... Αλλά δεν έχει καμία σχέση γιατί το καλώδιο είναι κομμένο και ενωμένο με λάθος τρόπο, εντελώς απροστάτευτο από τις καιρικές συνθήκες και μπορεί ανά πάσα στιγμή να κοπεί ή να δημιουργηθεί πρόβλημα.
> 
> *EDIT*
> http://leoforeia.gr/dimangelid_uploads/kalodio_ote.jpg
> 
> Στο παραπάνω link είναι η φωτογραφία του καλωδίου. Δεν την κάνω attach, είναι τεράστια και θα ξεχειλώσει η σελίδα


Αυτό που πρέπει να σε ανησυχεί είναι πως έχεις το καλώδιο ρεύματος ΜΑΖΙ με το καλώδιο του ΟΤΕ.
Ο ΟΤΕ *απαιτεί* ξεχωριστό στυλίσκο για το εναέριο καλώδιο του και απορώ πως δόθηκε η σύνδεσή σου έτσι, ελαφρά τη καρδία.

Όσο για τον τρόπο της σύνδεσης ,αυτός παραπέμπει σε άλλες εποχές

----------


## agrelaphon

> Αυτό που πρέπει να σε ανησυχεί είναι πως έχεις το καλώδιο ρεύματος ΜΑΖΙ με το καλώδιο του ΟΤΕ.
> Ο ΟΤΕ *απαιτεί* ξεχωριστό στυλίσκο για το εναέριο καλώδιο του και απορώ πως δόθηκε η σύνδεσή σου έτσι, ελαφρά τη καρδία.
> ...


Αυτό είναι στην ευχέρεια του κάθε κατά τόπους τσοπάνου / προϊσταμένου, που συνήθως θέλει να τελειώνει με τις νέες συνδέσεις.

----------


## maik

Το μονο που λειπει ειναι το κουτι (μπουατ) αλλα αν κρινω απο την κατασταση που περιγραψε ο φιλος , κλαδια , κισοι κλπ, πιθανων να επεσε καποια στιγμη αλλα να μην το καταλαβε κανεις αν ηταν καλυμενο. Ομως ακομα και ετσι δεν υπαρχει σοβαρο προβλημα.

Το οτι μπηκε στον ιδιο στυλισκο με την ΔΕΗ ειναι απαραδεκτο. Το ποιος φταει γιαυτο σηκωνει πολυ συζητηση.

----------


## silegav

Το ότι δεν υπάρχει για την ώρα πρόβλημα δε σημαίνει και ότι δεν πρέπει να το αλλάξουν. Όλα απαράδεκτα είναι. Και το ότι εξαρχής δεν έγινε σωστά, και ότι δεν το φτιάχνουν τώρα και ότι είναι στον ίδιο στύλο με τη ΔΕΗ. Το ποιοί φταίνει (γιατί δεν είναι ένας) είναι όντως μεγάλη συζήτηση... στην Ελλάς του 2000 τραγούδαγε κάποιος κάποτε.

----------


## emeliss

> Το ποιος φταει γιαυτο σηκωνει πολυ συζητηση.


Τι ποιος φταίει ρε maik. Φταίνε οι ανεύθυνοι μηχανικοί των οικοδομών, φταίνε οι τσιγκούνηδες ιδιοκτήτες, φταίνε οι απαράδεκτοι εργολάβοι του ΟΤΕ και φυσικά οι επιβλέποντες τους.

----------


## ubuntubu

> Αυτό είναι στην ευχέρεια του κάθε κατά τόπους τσοπάνου / προϊσταμένου, που συνήθως θέλει να τελειώνει με τις νέες συνδέσεις.


Ο τεχνικός που υπέγραψε την καλή εκτέλεση των εργασιών δεν έχει ευθύνη ;
Γιατί σε μια στραβή ,αυτός είναι που θα τρέχει και δεν θα φτάνει.
Προσωπικά χέ!@#κα για τις προθεσμίες και τους στόχους του οποιουδήποτε προϊσταμένου,όταν τίθεται θέμα ασφάλειας του  πελάτη αλλά και του τεχνικού που δουλεύει στο δίκτυο.
Την εντολή στη μάπα του και : "τράβα να κάνεις εσύ την σύνδεση και *βάλε υπογραφή*".

----------


## maik

> Τι ποιος φταίει ρε maik. Φταίνε οι ανεύθυνοι μηχανικοί των οικοδομών, φταίνε οι τσιγκούνηδες ιδιοκτήτες, φταίνε οι απαράδεκτοι εργολάβοι του ΟΤΕ και φυσικά οι επιβλέποντες τους.


Ακριβως για τα παραπανω ειπα οτι σηκωνει πολυ συζητηση. Και για να  απαντησω και αλλου :Razz:  οσο ηταν στην ευθυνη των τεχνικων αποκλειστικα, ΔΕΝ εμπαινε με καμια παναγια καλωδιο σε στυλισκο της ΔΕΗ. Τωρα οι τσιγκουνηδες ιδιοκτητες οι εργολαβοι και οι επιβλεποντες που θελουν να γραψουν "εργο" εχουν τον πρωτο λογο.

----------


## agrelaphon

> Ο τεχνικός που υπέγραψε την καλή εκτέλεση των εργασιών δεν έχει ευθύνη ;
> Γιατί σε μια στραβή ,αυτός είναι που θα τρέχει και δεν θα φτάνει.
> Προσωπικά χέ!@#κα για τις προθεσμίες και τους στόχους του οποιουδήποτε προϊσταμένου,όταν τίθεται θέμα ασφάλειας του  πελάτη αλλά και του τεχνικού που δουλεύει στο δίκτυο.
> Την εντολή στη μάπα του και : "τράβα να κάνεις εσύ την σύνδεση και *βάλε υπογραφή*".


Σωστός μεν, αλλά:
  1) Θα γίνεις το μαύρο πρόβατο, και στους καιρούς που ζούμε αυτό δεν είναι και πολύ υγειινό.
  2) Θα στείλει κάποιον άλλο κτλ, ή ακόμα και κάποιον "καλοθελητή"  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  και θα γίνει η δουλειά.
 Είσαι στον Ο.Τ.Ε. χρόνια. Έχεις δει σε πολλές μονοκατοικίες να υπάρχει στυλίσκος και για ΔΕΗ και για ΟΤΕ? Εγώ προσωπικά έχω δει, αλλά σε ελάχιστες.

Υ.Γ.: Επιβλέπων ?!? τι είναι αυτό? τρώγεται?

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Οι συνδέσεις μια χαρά είναι, αυτό το κάλυμμα είναι το κλασσικό που βάζουν, σα τάπα είναι. Απλώς όλο αυτό έπρεπε να είναι μέσα σε κουτί όπως αναφέρθηκε γιατί άνετα θα μπορούσε να περάσει νερό μέσα κάποια στιγμή..

----------


## emeliss

> Υ.Γ.: Επιβλέπων ?!? τι είναι αυτό? τρώγεται?


Για αστειάκι το είπα, να περάσει η ώρα μας...

----------


## ubuntubu

> Σωστός μεν, αλλά:
>   1) Θα γίνεις το μαύρο πρόβατο, και στους καιρούς που ζούμε αυτό δεν είναι και πολύ υγειινό.


Έχω θέσει τις κόκκινες γραμμές στον εργασιακό μου χώρο απο πολύ νωρίς και πίστεψέ με δεν το μετάνιωσα ποτέ.
Το θράσος των τοπικών ηγετίσκων εξαϋλώνεται στην νύξη και μόνο της αναφοράς μιας παρανομίας λίγο παραέξω απο το φέουδό τους. :Wink: 



> 2) Θα στείλει κάποιον άλλο κτλ, ή ακόμα και κάποιον "καλοθελητή"  και θα γίνει η δουλειά.
>  Είσαι στον Ο.Τ.Ε. χρόνια. Έχεις δει σε πολλές μονοκατοικίες να υπάρχει στυλίσκος και για ΔΕΗ και για ΟΤΕ? Εγώ προσωπικά έχω δει, αλλά σε ελάχιστες.


Στα μέρη μου δεν γίνεται σύνδεση χωρίς αποκλειστικό στυλίσκο για τον ΟΤΕ.
Προμετρητή δέν έχετε ; που όπως ξέρεις είναι υποχρεωμένος να παγώσει την διαδικασία σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση.

........Auto merged post: ubuntubu πρόσθεσε 12 λεπτά και 8 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Οι συνδέσεις μια χαρά είναι, αυτό το κάλυμμα είναι το κλασσικό που βάζουν, σα τάπα είναι. Απλώς όλο αυτό έπρεπε να είναι μέσα σε κουτί όπως αναφέρθηκε γιατί άνετα θα μπορούσε να περάσει νερό μέσα κάποια στιγμή..


 :No no: 
Οι συνδέσεις που είναι εκτεθειμένες ,πρέπει να γίνονται με αυτό 
 
και πάντα μέσα σε κουτί.

Το ξέρουν όλοι οι τεχνικοί του ΟΤΕ 
*Spoiler:*




			αλλά δεν το εφαρμόζουν,κυρίως για λόγους ευκολίας ελέγχου της γραμμής.

----------


## cmaniac

Αυτο το μακαρονακι σιλικονης το εχω αναφερει ξανα οτι το εχω δει πολλες φορες και μαλιστα στο ιδιο χρωμα. Τελος παντων, οπου το βρισκω το αντικαθιστω με  scotchlock (αυτο που εβαλε ο ubuntubu).

dslamaniac το συγκεκριμενο δεν προστατευει παρα μονο στο.. ματι, το scotchlok απο την αλλη αν το παραγγειλεις οπως πρεπει σου δινει και προστασια απο υγρασια.

Περισσοτερο τραγικες καταστασεις παρατηρω με τους εναλλακτικους, οι οποιοι δεν γνωριζω τι ειδους τεχνικους ριχνουν στο δρομο, αλλα πραγματικα ωρες ωρες κυνηγαω τα σπασμενα τους..

on topic, το πρωτο πραγμα που παρατηρησα στην συνδεση του φιλου dimangelid οπως μου την ειχε περιγραψει ηταν ακριβως αυτο που ειπατε κι εσεις (θα το θυμαται οταν του το ειπα) : ποιος περασε το καλωδιο του τηλεφωνου απο την ιδια κολωνα με το καλωδιο ρευματος. Η ΔΕΗ που την ειδε προσφατα την κολωνα, δεν εφερε αντιρρηση? Περισσοτερο προβληματισμενος ειμαι βεβαια για τον τεχνικο του ΟΤΕ που δεχθηκε να κανει την συνδεση εκει. Συμφωνω με τον ubuntubu, πρεπει παντου να υπαρχουν ορια. Οι δουλειες αυτες χρειαζονται αισθημα ευθυνης, γιατι ειναι επικινδυνες για ολους, γι αυτον που θα χρειαστει να συντηρησει, γι αυτον που θα κανει την αρχικη εγκατασταση και φυσικα για τον πελατη ο οποιος δεν ειναι υποχρεωμενος να γνωριζει 5 πραγματα παραπανω.  :Evil:

----------


## valen_gr

> Περισσοτερο τραγικες καταστασεις παρατηρω με τους εναλλακτικους, οι οποιοι δεν γνωριζω τι ειδους τεχνικους ριχνουν στο δρομο, αλλα πραγματικα ωρες ωρες κυνηγαω τα σπασμενα τους..


Σε ποιο κομμάτι εννοείς?
Τους ιδιους ριχουν, 3-4 βασικες εταιρειες υπαρχουν τις οποιες χρησιμοποιουν ολοι .

----------


## cmaniac

Μαλιστα.

Στις μικροδουλειες, οπως συνδεση βροχου με τον πελατη στριβουν τα καλωδια κι ετοιμο. Αντε και λιγη μονωτικη για να δειξει οτι καποιος περασε κι αυτο οχι παντα.

Ακομα κι αυτη την στιγμη, αν παω κι ανοιξω το εξωτερικο κουτι της πολυκατοικιας μου (που ξερω ποιος εχει τι) ξερω οτι θα βρω συρματακια στον αερα λες και ειναι αδιαβροχες οι συνδεσεις. Δηλαδη στο πιο απλο προτιμουν αμεσα να κανουν οικονομια, να τελειωνουν οσο πιο γρηγορα γινεται και υστερα ας τρεχει η τεχνικη υποστηριξη να βρρει τι φτιαει στη γραμμη που με καθε μπουρινι πεφτει η γραμμη, εχει παρασιτα το τηλεφωνο, φταιει ο ΟΤΕ κλπ.

----------


## xmperop1

Και καταλήγουμε πάλι στο
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=321
με την επισήμανση ότι τα καλώδια του ΟΤΕ βρίσκονται σε κολώνα της ΔΕΗ.

Ακόμα δε καλύτερα να πάει στον ΟΤΕ της περιοχής του να κάνει ένα έγγραφο εξετάσεως της περιοχής του.
Ναι συμβαίνει να υπάρξει τέτοια περίπτωση λόγω ανωτέρας βίας π.χ. από κολώνα που έπεσε η κάηκε η καταστράφηκε η καταργήθηκε λόγω ανέγερσης οικοδομής η εκσκαφής θεμελίων κ.α. με το σκεπτικό της προσωρινής λύσης και προγραμματισμού τοποθέτησης νέας κολώνας.
Αν κάτι στην πορεία δεν περπάτησε η ξεχάστηκε η ότιδήποτε άλλο μόνο με την τεχνική υπηρεσία της περιοχής του θα βγάλει άκρη.

----------


## ubuntubu

Τώρα τα καφάο τα φυλάει ο Σωτήρης  :One thumb up: 


Καλλιτέχνες ζωγραφίζουν τα ΚΑΦΑΟ της Αθήνας

----------


## Lagman

Τέλειο !!! Μακάρι να ζωγραφίζανε όλα τα καφάο... το έχω σκεφτεί αρκετές φορές. Το καφάο το φανταζόμουνα με το σήμα του connx το παλιό ;p

----------


## maik

Τα καφαο εχουν γινει ο ευκολος χωρος για αφισοκοληση.Ειτε πολιτικη ειτε εμπορικη.
Δεν πιστευω να την γλυτωσουν τα ζωγραφισμενα. :Mad:

----------


## Lagman

> Τα καφαο εχουν γινει ο ευκολος χωρος για αφισοκοληση.Ειτε πολιτικη ειτε εμπορικη.
> Δεν πιστευω να την γλυτωσουν τα ζωγραφισμενα.


Αυτό είναι πολύ άσχημο, είχα ξενερώσει όταν είδα στου Ζωγράφου τις ολοκαίνουργιες Vdsl καμπίνες να τις έχουν γεμίσει αφίσες.

----------


## orck

> Αυτό είναι πολύ άσχημο, είχα ξενερώσει όταν είδα στου Ζωγράφου τις ολοκαίνουργιες Vdsl καμπίνες να τις έχουν γεμίσει αφίσες.


Και ομως δυστηχως αυτο ειμαστε. Και καλα να tag-αρει ενας 15χρονος με μυαλο που δεν εχει πηξει ακομη και νομιζει οτι κανει επανασταση, αλλα οι επαγγελματιες με τις αφισες; Η πολιτεια που παραδοσιακα δεν ελεγχει τιποτα; Αυτα μας αξιζουν βρωμα παντου, απο τους τοιχους, τα καφαο, τα τρενα μεχρι τους στυλους των σηματων του ΚΟΚ.

----------


## maik

> μεχρι τους στυλους των σηματων του ΚΟΚ.


Οχι μονο τους στυλους αλλα και στα ιδια τα σηματα. Τα εχουν γεμισει με αυτοκολητα κυριως οπαδικων συνδεσμων. Τοσο που δεν μπορεις να καταλαβεις αν απαγορευεται η στροφη δεξια ή αριστερα.

----------


## exagon

υπάρχουν και χειρότερα , να πας περιφέρεια , θεσσαλία να δεις καφαο ,μεσα σε μονοκατοικίες και για κανει ''κάνεις'' τη βλάβη πρέπει να πει καλημέρα στο σκύλο που το φυλάει ....!!!

----------


## maik

Το κουιζ της ημερας.
Τι ειναι αυτο;

----------


## agrelaphon

> Το κουιζ της ημερας.
> Τι ειναι αυτο;


Είχα ακούσει παλιά για ένα KV στη Θεσσαλονίκη μέσα σε σαλόνι  :Laughing: 
αλλά μέχρι τώρα δεν το είχα δει... Αυτό είναι?  :Worthy:

----------


## jap

Αν και δεν παρακολουθώ τα τεκταινόμενα, το κουιζ σου maik με έκανε να βάλω το topic στο watch list. Είμαι περίεργος  :Thinking:

----------


## Seitman

Έχει πλάκα...  :Laughing:

----------


## maik

να το παρει το ποταμι


*Spoiler:*

----------


## Seitman

Ας κάνω και την ερώτηση...

Πως στο καλό, βρέθηκε το KV στο σαλόνι;  :What..?:   :headscratch:

----------


## tsavman

Το θέμα είναι άλλο στην περίπτωση αυτή.

- Στα πόσα κλειδώνει ο ιδιοκτήτης; 
- Στα όσα θέλει 

 :Laughing:

----------


## maik

> Ας κάνω και την ερώτηση...
> 
> Πως στο καλό, βρέθηκε το KV στο σαλόνι;


Δεν ειναι σαλονι σπιτιου.

----------


## xmperop1

> Δεν ειναι σαλονι σπιτιου.


Κλασική περίπτωση δημόσιου χώρου που έγινε κατάστημα. :Wink: 
Και με το ΣΕΥΚ του,κομπλέ. :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Lagman

Πλάκα κάνετε χαχαχαχα

----------


## maik

Καθολου

----------


## DarkSky

Απίστευτο!  :Respekt:   :Worthy:

----------


## valen_gr

να και το argus :P 

Αλήθεια, αυτο θα παραμείνει ετσι ή θα μετακινηθεί καπου?

----------


## nikraven

> Ας κάνω και την ερώτηση...
> 
> Πως στο καλό, βρέθηκε το KV στο σαλόνι;


η σωστή ερώτηση είναι:
πως βρέθηκε το σαλόνι γύρω απο το KV?? :Razz:  :Smile: 




> Το θέμα είναι άλλο στην περίπτωση αυτή.
> 
> - Στα πόσα κλειδώνει ο ιδιοκτήτης; 
> - Στα όσα θέλει


Aυτό θα είναι το λιγότερο.
Σκέψου απο πόσες γραμμές μπορεί να κάνει κλήσεις ο ιδιοκτήτης του χώρου
έχοντας μια τηλεφωνική συσκευή η οποία θα έχει στο τέλος του καλωδίου δύο κροκοδειλάκια. :Smile: 
Το μόνο κακό για αυτόν είναι η εφεύρεση του ΣΕΥΚ. :Smile: 




> Δεν ειναι σαλονι σπιτιου.


κατάστημα φαίνεται ότι είναι απο τα ποτήρια που υπάρχουν στα δεξιά της εικόνας ή κάνω λάθος? :Smile: 




> Κλασική περίπτωση δημόσιου χώρου που έγινε κατάστημα.
> Και με το ΣΕΥΚ του,κομπλέ.


πρέπει να τον κάνει συνεργάτη ο ΟΤΕ στις βλάβες της περιοχής 
όταν θα απαιτείται αλλαγή κεντρικού να μην πηγαίνουν άδικα τα συνεργεία απο εκεί. :Razz: 




> να και το argus :P 
> 
> Αλήθεια, αυτο θα παραμείνει ετσι ή θα μετακινηθεί καπου?


σκέφτονται να εγκαταστήσουν και ένα dslam με νέα καμπίνα nga παραδίπλα. :Smile:  :Razz:

----------


## maik

> η σωστή ερώτηση είναι:
> πως βρέθηκε το σαλόνι γύρω απο το KV??


Ακριβως ετσι. Πολεοδομικος δαιδαλος. Διαφορα οικοδομικης και ρυμοτομικης γραμμης.
Με απλα λογια. Το καφαο ειναι πανω στην οικοδομηκη γραμμη. Η ρυμοτομικη ειναι τρια μετρα πιο εξω.Δηλαδη ειναι κατα καποιο τροπο στον ακαλυπτο της οικοδομης, ο οποιος ειναι μπροστα αντι πισω. Με την σημαντικη παρατηρηση βεβαιως οτι αυτος ο ακαλυπτος μπορει μεν να χρησιμοποιηθει απο την οικοδομη (σαν αυλη ας πουμε) *αλλα δεν μπορει να περιφραχθει ουτε να καλυφθει με μονιμη κατασκευη*
Τα υπολοιπα στην κριση σας.

----------


## nikraven

> Ακριβως ετσι. Πολεοδομικος δαιδαλος. Διαφορα οικοδομικης και ρυμοτομικης γραμμης.
> Με απλα λογια. Το καφαο ειναι πανω στην οικοδομηκη γραμμη. Η ρυμοτομικη ειναι τρια μετρα πιο εξω.Δηλαδη ειναι κατα καποιο τροπο στον ακαλυπτο της οικοδομης, ο οποιος ειναι μπροστα αντι πισω. Με την σημαντικη παρατηρηση βεβαιως οτι αυτος ο ακαλυπτος μπορει μεν να χρησιμοποιηθει απο την οικοδομη (σαν αυλη ας πουμε) *αλλα δεν μπορει να περιφραχθει ουτε να καλυφθει με μονιμη κατασκευη*
> Τα υπολοιπα στην κριση σας.


άρα είναι καθόλα νόμιμος ο μάστορας που έχει το κατάστημα.
το KV δεν είναι περιφραγμένο και ούτε καλλυμένο με κάποια μόνιμη κατασκευή. :Smile: 
Ολα τριγύρω είναι ευκόλως μετακινούμενα. :Smile: 
Απο την άλλη φαντάζομαι την περίπτωση να γίνει μια μεγάλη καλωδιακή βλάβη
και να πρέπει να σκαφτεί κάποια απόσταση απο το KV και μετά. :Sad: 
Εκει να δεις τι θα γίνει μέσα στο μαγαζί. :Clap:

----------


## maik

> άρα είναι καθόλα νόμιμος ο μάστορας που έχει το κατάστημα.
> το KV δεν είναι περιφραγμένο και ούτε καλλυμένο με κάποια μόνιμη κατασκευή.
> Ολα τριγύρω είναι ευκόλως μετακινούμενα.


Αμ δε. Μονιμοτατη ειναι.Το εβαλα γιατι ειχαμε βλαβη εκει και περιμεναμε να ανοιξει απο τις διακοπες του.

----------


## SotSirx

Ελεος τι αλλο θα δουνε τα κακομοιρα τα ματακια μου...!!!!! :Worthy:

----------


## valen_gr

> Αμ δε. Μονιμοτατη ειναι.Το εβαλα γιατι ειχαμε βλαβη εκει και περιμεναμε να ανοιξει απο τις διακοπες του.


A, μαλιστα. 

Ο ΟΤΕ σε τετοιες περιπτώσεις τι κάνει? Κινειται εναντίον του κυρίου με κάποιο τρόπο ή παραμένει στο έλεος του , Πότε ειναι διακοπές, πότε ειναι κλειστός για ανακαίνηση κλπ?

Πάντως, αθάνατη Ελλάδα . Κλασσικη περίπτωση υπέρβασης αδειας, παρανομιας και δεν ξέρω τι άλλο απο τον καταστηματάρχη.

----------


## nikraven

> Αμ δε. Μονιμοτατη ειναι.Το εβαλα γιατι ειχαμε βλαβη εκει και περιμεναμε να ανοιξει απο τις διακοπες του.


 :Laughing:  :Laughing: 
ωραίος ο μαγαζάτορας. :Smile: 
έχω δεί και έχω δεί περιπτώσεις τρελλές
αλλά σαν αυτή αμφιβάλλω αν θα ξαναδώ. :One thumb up:  :Laughing:

----------


## cmaniac

> Το κουιζ της ημερας.
> Τι ειναι αυτο;
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 107976


JESUS  :ROFL: 

Καραμπινάτη πολεοδομική παράβαση, απ'ότι διαβάζω.. Τέτοιο χάλι δεν το περίμενα να το δω ποτέ..

----------


## nfotis

> Το κουιζ της ημερας.
> Τι ειναι αυτο;
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 107976


Ο Χριστός και η Παναγία και οι Άγιοι Απόστολοι!  :Facepalm:   :Stunned: 

Πραγματικά, δεν καταλαβαίνω πως προκύπτουν τέτοια πράγματα...

Αυτό είναι να το κυκλοφορήσει κάποιος σε λίστα και να τον ρωτάνε αν είναι σε καμιά Μαλαισία ή παρεμφερές μέρος...

Ν.Φ.

----------


## GREGORY

Μα για να μην υπάρχει αυτή η εικόνα πρέπει να υπάρξουν λεφτά για συντήρηση, για να υπάρξουν λεφτά πρέπει να γίνει καλό κουμάντο, για να γίνει καλό κουμάντο πρέπει πρώτα να γεμίσουν οι "βαθειές τσέπες", αφού όμως δεν συντηρείται η δημόσια περιουσία σημαίνει πως δεν γέμισαν ακόμη οι "βαθειές τσέπες", είναι απλά τα πράγματα, όποιον από τους υπευθύνους να ρωτήσετε, έχουν να σας δώσουν μια καλή δικαιολογία για την κατάσταση αυτή.

----------


## nnn

:ROFL: 
Δεν περίμενα να το δω αυτό

----------


## blade_

αψογος ο τυπος!! στα 25 κλειδωνει?  :Razz:

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Όσο περνάνε τα χρόνια,το topic αυτό γίνεται όλο και πιο επικό,αλλά αυτή τη φορά νομίζω πως το τερμάτισε,εντελώς τελείως όμως.

----------


## nikraven

μην βιάζεσαι.
όπου να΄ναι θα δούμε και καμπίνα nga με dslam περιτρυγυρισμένη απο πισίνα. :Razz:

----------


## celarg

ΕΛΛΑΣ το μεγαλείο σου με όλη την έννοια της φράσης!!

----------


## ubuntubu

Ένα Cool καφάο στην Μητροπόλεως.

----------


## nikraven

αυτο δεν είναι τίποτα.
υπάρχει ολόκληρη ομάδα (atenistas)που μετατρέπει τα KV σε έργα τέχνης.
----

*Spoiler:*








---

*Spoiler:*




http://www.jenny.gr/2012/07/kafao-ei...agebrowser-115

----------


## ubuntubu

Off Topic


		Λίγα πόστ πιο πίσω  :Wink: 
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...18#post4739418

----------


## nikraven

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Λίγα πόστ πιο πίσω 
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...18#post4739418


ναι το ξέρω. :One thumb up: 
για να είναι όλα σε ένα το έβαλα. :Smile:  :Whistle:

----------


## graal

> Το κουιζ της ημερας.
> Τι ειναι αυτο;
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 107976


  Όχι ρε φίλε!!!!   :ROFL:  :Respekt:   Τουλάχιστον δεν θα έχει θέμα με υγρασίες, βροχές, σκόνες, βανδαλισμούς κλπ. Ένα καφάο που στην κυριολεξία "του'φεξε"!!!! "Καρφώνεις" το ρούτερ πάνω στο καφάο και το ξερό 24άρι είναι γεγονός!! Μ'έστειλες τελείως τώρα!  :Respekt: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Όσο περνάνε τα χρόνια,το topic αυτό γίνεται όλο και πιο επικό,αλλά αυτή τη φορά νομίζω πως το τερμάτισε,εντελώς τελείως όμως.


  Θα συμφωνήσω ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ!!!!  :Respekt:

----------


## ubuntubu

Αγαπάμε ΟΤΕ λέμε...

----------


## nnn

Είναι βαμμένο χρωματάκι όμως μούρλια  :ROFL:

----------


## ubuntubu

Αναγκαστικά  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ,όταν δοκιμάζουμε γραμμές σε τέτοια καφάο,παίρνουμε ροζ τηλέφωνα  :Razz: 

Η άλλη πλευρά της βιτρίνας πάντως είναι ΠΟΛΥ πιο ενδιαφέρουσα...

----------


## FuS

Καλά, δείτε και εδώ  :Razz: 



Οι δύο είναι σίγουρα αληθινές.
Οι άλλες δύο δεν γνωρίζω.

----------


## ubuntubu

Ένα κλασικό (λέμε τώρα) καφάο αναγνωρίζω στην δεύτερη φωτό.
Για τις άλλες δεν μπορώ να πώ.

----------


## FuS

Το 1ο και 2ο υπάρχουν πράγματι (έτσι ακριβώς ή σχεδόν έτσι).
Νομίζω πως το 1ο το έχω δει κάπου στην Τερψιθέα ή στην Καλλίπολη (στον Πειραιά) αλλά χωρίς την πεταλούδα και σε πιο σκούρο (σκούρο καφέ) χρώμα.

----------


## ubuntubu

Κοιτάξτε τώρα πως έδωσε λύση ο αθεόφοβος ηλεκτρολόγος στη προβληματική υπόγεια εσωτερική γραμμή.



(κάτω αριστερά στο νούμερο 3 είναι η εισαγωγή -εσκαλίτ.)

*Μέσα* απο την τρύπα της κολόνας της ΔΕΗ



Προσέξτε όμως την λεπτομέρεια.
Για να μην έχει τύψεις ασφάλισε το καλώδιο περνώντας το μέσα απο πλαστικό σπιράλ  :Closed topic:

----------


## FuS

(δυστυχώς δεν έχω φωτογραφία), υπάρχει και ένα KV στο Περιστέρι, όπου είναι στον δρόμο απέναντι από μια καφετέρια (σερβίρει και κρύο φαγητό) η οποία έχει βγάλει όλα τα τραπέζια-καρέκλες έξω, δίπλα στο KV, και έχουν βάλει από πάνω χάρτινο τραπεζομάντηλο και το έχουν κάνει stand για δίσκους, ποτήρια, πιάτα, κούπες, τσαγιέρες κλπ..

- - - Updated - - -




> *Μέσα* απο την τρύπα της κολόνας της ΔΕΗ
> 
> 
> 
> Προσέξτε όμως την λεπτομέρεια.
> Για να μην έχει τύψεις ασφάλισε το καλώδιο περνώντας το μέσα απο πλαστικό σπιράλ


Επικίνδυνο αυτό..  :Thumb down:

----------


## ubuntubu

Ο ιδιοκτήτης πλήρωσε για αυτό το αίσχος και το βλέπει κάθε μέρα απο το μπαλκόνι του.

----------


## FuS

Ανεγκέφαλος ο τύπος (που το ζήτησε κιόλας!!), δυστυχώς..

----------


## cranky

Πώς το ζήτησε ;
Μπορεί ο πελάτης να υποδείξει διαδρομή ;  :headscratch:

----------


## ubuntubu

> (δυστυχώς δεν έχω φωτογραφία), υπάρχει και ένα KV στο Περιστέρι, όπου είναι στον δρόμο απέναντι από μια καφετέρια (σερβίρει και κρύο φαγητό) η οποία έχει βγάλει όλα τα τραπέζια-καρέκλες έξω, δίπλα στο KV, και έχουν βάλει από πάνω χάρτινο τραπεζομάντηλο και το έχουν κάνει stand για δίσκους, ποτήρια, πιάτα, κούπες, τσαγιέρες κλπ..


Εγώ τα ονομάζω μαρτυρικά καφάο.
Να δουλεύεις σε τέτοιο μετά τις 1 ,2 το μεσημέρι που αρχίζει και κόβει η λόρδα και να σε σφυροκοπούν οι μυρωδιές και οι εικόνες δίπλα σου.

- - - Updated - - -




> Πώς το ζήτησε ;
> Μπορεί ο πελάτης να υποδείξει διαδρομή ;


Υπήρχε υπόγειο εσωτερικό καλώδιο ,κάποια στιγμή χάλασε και ο ηλεκτρολόγος αντί να εντοπίσει και να επιδιορθώσει την βλάβη προτίμησε την εύκολη (γι'αυτόν) λύση.
Οι πελάτες αποδεδειγμένα τελικά,είναι εντελώς απροστάτευτοι απο τους κάθε είδους μαστοράντζες.
Προσωπικά αν ποτέ χρειαστώ τεχνικό οποιουδήποτε είδους ,θα του ζητήσω απο πριν όλα τα ISO τα CE και τις πιστοποιήσεις που προβλέπονται για το επάγγελμά του.

----------


## nikraven

> Υπήρχε υπόγειο εσωτερικό καλώδιο ,κάποια στιγμή χάλασε και ο ηλεκτρολόγος αντί να εντοπίσει και να επιδιορθώσει την βλάβη προτίμησε την εύκολη (γι'αυτόν) λύση.


να΄ταν ο μοναδικός ηλεκτρολόγος που προτιμάει τα εύκολα καλά θα ήταν.
Δυστυχώς είναι πολλοί. :Smile: 



> Οι πελάτες αποδεδειγμένα τελικά,είναι εντελώς απροστάτευτοι απο τους κάθε είδους μαστοράντζες.
> Προσωπικά αν ποτέ χρειαστώ τεχνικό οποιουδήποτε είδους ,θα του ζητήσω απο πριν όλα τα ISO τα CE και τις πιστοποιήσεις που προβλέπονται για το επάγγελμά του.


Αν ζητήσεις ISO και CE απο τον κυρ-Θόδωρα τον ηλεκτρολόγο που ήταν τσιράκι δίπλα στον κυρ-Μήτσο
θα σου πεί:τι ζωάκια είναι αυτά τα ISO και CE και που κάνουν φωλιές?? :Smile:

----------


## cranky

> να΄ταν ο μοναδικός ηλεκτρολόγος που προτιμάει τα εύκολα καλά θα ήταν.


Το εύκολο, όλοι το θέλουμε, Νίκο.
Μόνο, που μερικοί, βάζουμε προτεραιότητα την ασφάλεια και την λειτουργικότητα.

----------


## blade_

για την ελλαδα μιλας,οποτε..δυστυχως ειμαστε συνωνυμο της προχειροτητας

----------


## maik

> Προσωπικά αν ποτέ χρειαστώ τεχνικό οποιουδήποτε είδους ,θα του ζητήσω απο πριν όλα τα ISO τα CE και τις πιστοποιήσεις που προβλέπονται για το επάγγελμά του.


Να εισαι ομως προετοιμασμενος να τα πληρωσεις  αυτα τα ISO και τα  CE και τις πιστοποιησεις.

----------


## libero1899

Η αλήθεια είναι οτι και κλειδωμένο να είναι το καφάο αν κάποιος θέλει να κάνει κάτι κακόβουλο θα βρει τον τρόπο να το ανοίξει.

----------


## maik

> Η αλήθεια είναι οτι και κλειδωμένο να είναι το καφάο αν κάποιος θέλει να κάνει κάτι κακόβουλο θα βρει τον τρόπο να το ανοίξει.


Και το καλυτερο χρηματοκιβωτιο μπορουν να ανοιξουν, αν αξιζει τον κοπο.

----------


## ubuntubu

> Να εισαι ομως προετοιμασμενος να τα πληρωσεις  αυτα τα ISO και τα  CE και τις πιστοποιησεις.


Εννοείται.
Φθηνό και καλό δεν υπάρχει.
Η ποιότητα στις υπηρεσίες και τα αγαθά θεωρώ αυτονόητο πως πρέπει να πληρώνεται.
Φτάνει να έχεις την ικανότητα σαν καταναλωτής ,να την διακρίνεις.
Πράγμα που απαιτεί εκπαίδευση και εμπειρία.

----------


## cmaniac

Το ζήτημα δεν είναι τα ISO, CE, ITU, FCC, κλπ κλπ certifications, αλλά τι certifications πληρώνει ο πελάτης. Εάν του πεις, θέλω 2 εργάτες να σκάβουν 2 μέρες, θα σου γκρεμίσω το μονάκριβο πλακάκι που έχεις βάλει στο πάτωμα, ύστερα θα ξαναχτίσω κλπ κλπ (λέμε μια περίπτωση) με συνολικό κόστος γύρω στα 4-5 κατοστάρικα ανάλογα τα υλικά και τα μερεμέτια.. "κλωτσάνε". Πολύ.

----------


## Jheremias

Παιδιά καλημέρα. Διάβασα προσεκτικά όλο το thread, πραγματικά η κατάσταση είναι απαράδεκτη. Πρέπει όμως (όπως ήδη κάποιοι είπαν) *εμείς να ενδιαφερθούμε και να πιέσουμε*. Εγώ αυτό που έχω κάνει (και δουλεύει, στην ευθυνόφοβη Ελλάδα του 2013) είναι να βγάζω 2-3 φωτογραφίες, και να γράφω μια επιστολή φωτιά κατευθείαν στον προιστάμενο του ΟΤΕ. Δεν μπορούμε να ανεχόμαστε άλλο την προχειρότητα που είναι εις βάρος μας! Ναι. Κατανοοώ οτι δεν προλαβαίνουν να ελέγχουν μόνοι τους όλα τα ΚΑΦΑΟ, αλλά όταν ρε γαμώτο υπάρχει πρόβλημα, δε με ενδιαφέρει, τους πληρώνω, ας έρθουν να το φτιάξουν ΣΩΣΤΑ. 

Αν λοιπόν βλέπουμε τέτοιες ανοησίες, το μόνο που πρέπει να κάνουμε είναι να το κυνηγάμε, είτε με ανώνυμες αλλά είτε και με επώνυμες καταγγελίες. Καλώς ή κακώς, αν το καφάο είναι σε χάλια κατάσταση επηρεάζεσαι και εσύ..........

Σε 50 χρόνια θα έχουν όλα αυτά αλλάξει ...... :Sad:

----------


## maik

Ενταξει....... το τερματισαμε.

----------


## xatzikiriakos

Καλό είναι να προσπαθήσουμε και να πιέσουμε, αλλά αν δεν παίζει χρήμα για την επισκευή και γενικά τα κονδύλια είναι κομμένα, δύσκολα θα πετύχουμε κάτι.
Όταν υπάρχουν επίσημες απαντήσεις του στυλ: "Γνωρίζουμε το πρόβλημα, αλλά πρέπει να σκάψουμε και λεφτά για σκάψιμο δεν διαθέτουμε", δεν σου δίνουν και πολλές ελπίδες για δυνατότητα βελτίωσης.

----------


## christopheroeo

τουλαχιστον , θα πεις προσπαθησα , τωρα απο εκει και περα...   οτε το μεγαλειο σου!

----------


## mikroman

> τουλαχιστον , θα πεις προσπαθησα , τωρα απο εκει και περα...   οτε το μεγαλειο σου!


Το δυσάρεστο είναι πως πλέον με τις τακτικές αδιαφορίας τους, έχουμε χάσει την θέληση να τους κυνηγήσουμε για να βελτιωθούν τα πράγματα.
Μένουμε πλέον και "θαυμάζουμε" το "μεγαλείο" του.

----------


## apto

Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να δώσει χρήματα για να φτιάξει τα καφαο. Εδώ δεν δίνει λεφτά για να εντοπίσει προβλήματα στις γραμμές, θα ασχοληθεί με την ασφάλεια;

----------


## manicx

Κάτι παραπάνω από ανοιχτό.... Ισοπεδωμένο! Αγία Παρασκευή

----------


## Lagman

Κάποιος μεθυσμένος οδηγός θα μπέρδεψε το καφάο με τη πεθερά του.

----------


## manicx

Πάντως, πως κατάφερε από το κολονάκι μέχρι το ΚΑΦΑΟ να το κοπανήσει χωρίς το κολονάκι να πάθει κάτι, είναι κατόρθωμα καθώς είναι και μονόδρομος.. Δεν θα ήθελα να 'πέφτω' σε αυτό το ΚΑΦΑΟ...

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Κάποιος μεθυσμένος οδηγός θα μπέρδεψε το καφάο με τη πεθερά του.


Κάποιος απελπισμένος με χαμηλό συγχρονισμό.

----------


## ubuntubu

Εντάξει ,η ζημιά ίσως να μην είναι και τόσο μεγάλη.
Μια αλλαγή στο  μεταλλικό κέλυφος,ίσως να είναι η μόνη επισκευή που χρειάζεται.
Μπροστά απο το καφάο υπάρχει το φρεάτιο με τις μούφες.
Όπου συνήθως υπάρχουν λάσκα στα καλώδια.
Με λίγη τύχη ίσως απλώς τραβήχτηκαν τα καλώδια,χωρίς περαιτέρω συνέπειες.

----------


## nikraven

> Κάποιος απελπισμένος με χαμηλό συγχρονισμό.


ή κάποιος που ήθελε στην γειτονιά του να μπεί καμπίνα με vdsl. :Smile:

----------


## manicx

Σήμερα ήταν εκεί ο εργολάβος, έβαλε καινούριο κουτί κι έφτιαχνε την εσωτερική καλωδίωση. Αστραφτερά καλώδια, στεγανό κουτί. Βλέπω +2 μεγαμπίτια στη γειτονιά....

----------


## lou.nick

Άρα βρήκαμε το κόλπο...  :Laughing:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Δώστε ιδέες.  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## ubuntubu

OTE TV  :Vava:

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Τί εννοεις?  :Thinking:

----------


## ubuntubu

> Τί εννοεις?


Υπάρχει κεραία τηλεόρασης τοποθετημένη σε κολόνα του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## agrelaphon

πού?  :Thinking:

----------


## graal

> OTE TV


   όχι ρε φίλε!!!!  :ROFL:

----------


## cmaniac

> 


Κοίτα που οι κολώνες είναι χρήσιμες  :Laughing:

----------


## nikraven

> OTE TV


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 
τι άλλο θα σκεφτεί ο Ελληνας. :Facepalm:  :Facepalm: 
Προτείνω να αλλαχτεί αυτή η κολώνα
και να μπεί μια 8μετρη για να βλέπει πιο καλά ο άνθρωπος. :Razz:  :Smile:

----------


## Ingenius

> OTE TV


Μια που την είδες, μια που του την ξήλωσες και άστον να κουρεύεται!  :Wink:

----------


## uncharted

Μπορει να μου πει καποιος αν λειτουργει το εν λογω ΚΑΦΑΟ ή ειναι παροπλισμενο; Ειναι επι της Πειραιως απεναντι απο το Leroy Merlin, λιγο πριν την γεφυρα στον Ρεντη.

Ειναι μεσα σε χωραφι, περικυκλωμενο απο ξεροχορτα και ποιος ξερει αν εχει και φιδια καλοκαιριατικα εκει μεσα... εγω δεν θα εμπαινα παντως, λολ.

----------


## dimangelid

> Μπορει να μου πει καποιος αν λειτουργει το εν λογω ΚΑΦΑΟ ή ειναι παροπλισμενο; Ειναι επι της Πειραιως απεναντι απο το Leroy Merlin, λιγο πριν την γεφυρα στον Ρεντη.
> 
> Ειναι μεσα σε χωραφι, περικυκλωμενο απο ξεροχορτα και ποιος ξερει αν εχει και φιδια καλοκαιριατικα εκει μεσα... εγω δεν θα εμπαινα παντως, λολ.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 141740Συνημμένο Αρχείο 141741


Είναι εκεί μέσα για να έχουν internet και τηλέφωνο τα φίδια και το λοιπό ζωικό βασίλειο  :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   Πέρα από την πλάκα, δεν θέλω να φανταστώ ότι είναι ενεργό...

----------


## maik

Δηλαδη αν υποθεσουμε οτι ειναι ενεργο, εσεις που τραβατε τα μαλια σας, τι κακο νομιζεται οτι εχει; Εκτος απο τα γκραφιτι και τα αγριοχορτα.

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Δηλαδη αν υποθεσουμε οτι ειναι ενεργο, εσεις που τραβατε τα μαλια σας, τι κακο νομιζεται οτι εχει;


Είναι ανοιχτή η πόρτα του οπότε:

α)μπαίνει υγρασία (και βροχη)
β)είναι εύκολο να γινει υποκλοπή ή/και χρέωση τρίτου για κλήσεις



Off Topic


		**μαλλιά
**νομίζετε

 :Razz:

----------


## uncharted

Δεν τραβαει κανεις τα μαλλια του. Για πληροφοριακους σκοπους το παρεθεσα.

----------


## nikraven

> Μπορει να μου πει καποιος αν λειτουργει το εν λογω ΚΑΦΑΟ ή ειναι παροπλισμενο; Ειναι επι της Πειραιως απεναντι απο το Leroy Merlin, λιγο πριν την γεφυρα στον Ρεντη.


έτσι όπως φαίνεται απο τις συγκεκριμένες εικόνες μπορεί να λειτουργεί,μπορεί και όχι.
Με 100% σιγουριά δεν μπορεί κάποιος να πεί κάτι.




> Ειναι μεσα σε χωραφι, περικυκλωμενο απο ξεροχορτα και ποιος ξερει αν εχει και φιδια καλοκαιριατικα εκει μεσα... εγω δεν θα εμπαινα παντως, λολ.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 141740Συνημμένο Αρχείο 141741


δεν είναι το μοναδικό που είναι μέσα σε χωράφι (και μάλιστα εφόσον είναι μέσα σε πόλη είναι μια χαρά.)
Που να δείς κάποια KV που είναι σε κάτι χωριά στα κορφοβούνια και στις χαράδρες
και εκεί να δείς φίδια και σαύρες και να μην ξέρεις απο που θα πεταχτούν.

----------


## sweet dreams

> Δεν τραβαει κανεις τα μαλλια του. Για πληροφοριακους σκοπους το παρεθεσα.


Mωρέ.... τραβάμε όχι μόνο τα μαλλιά μας αλλά και........ άλλα πράγματα, που αν τα γράψω θα παω για banio.  :Razz:

----------


## manicx

Πάντως υπάρχουν νέα ΚΑΦΑΟ VDSL τα οποία μπορεί να μην είναι σε χωράφια όπου βόσκουν ζώα αλλά τα έχουν περάσει ένα χέρι μερικά δίποδα. Την μία τα βάζουν, την άλλη δεν φαίνονται από τα σπρέι. Τόσο μου έρχεται να ανοίξω νέο topic για τα παρδαλά-βανδαλισμένα VDSL ΚΑΦΑΟ.

----------


## Zer0c00L

τετοια ζωα παντα θα υπαρχουν δυστυχως που δεν σεβονται ξενες περιουσιες και νομιζουν οτι ειναι και καλλιτεχνες...

αληθεια γιατι δεν πειραματιζονται στα σπιτια τους....

αν ο οτε χρεωσει εργασιες αποκαταστασης "καποιοι" θα φωναζουμε αλλα κανονικα θα πρεπει να πιανουν αυτα τα "καλα παιδια" και αν τους βαζουν να αποκαταστησουν τις ζημιες και μετα να στελνουν τον λογαριασμο στους γονεις τους.

----------


## graal

> τετοια ζωα παντα θα υπαρχουν δυστυχως που δεν σεβονται ξενες περιουσιες και νομιζουν οτι ειναι και καλλιτεχνες...
> 
> αληθεια γιατι δεν πειραματιζονται στα σπιτια τους....
> 
> αν ο οτε χρεωσει εργασιες αποκαταστασης "καποιοι" θα φωναζουμε αλλα κανονικα θα πρεπει να πιανουν αυτα τα "καλα παιδια" και αν τους βαζουν να αποκαταστησουν τις ζημιες και μετα να στελνουν τον λογαριασμο στους γονεις τους.


 Να το χοντρύνω?  Αν πιάσουν τα... "καλόπαιδα" εκείνη την ώρα, πέρνα τα αυτόφωρο για φθορά ξένης περιουσίας, και ύστερα τον λογαριασμό σπίτι τους....  :Smoker:

----------


## Zer0c00L

επισης σωστη αποψη

τα πιανεις επ αυτοφωρο να κανουν το "εγκλημα" της φθορας ξενης περιουσιας 

πανε στο αυτοφωρο (αστυνομια) και μετα στελνει ο ΟΤΕ τον λογαριασμο στο σπιτι τους.

----------


## Tiven

O Zerocool γεννήθηκε μεγάλος.

----------


## Zer0c00L

αν και δεν καταλαβαινω την "ειρωνεια σου η το υφακι σου" να με συγχωρεις αν κανω λαθος στην αποψη μου

δεν γεννηθηκα οπως λες μεγαλος αλλα απο μικρος μεγαλωσα με αρχες απο την οικογενεια μου και μια απο αυτες ηταν να μην κανω φθορες σε ξενη περιουσια (δημοσια η ιδιωτικη) οπως και αλλα πραγματα που με διδαξε η οικογενεια μου και τα εφαρμοζω μεχρι και σημερα.

τα πραγματα ειναι παρα πολυ απλα για μενα

εκανες μια ζημια (φθορα ξενης περιουσιας) αναλαμβανεις και την αποκατασταση της (πληρωνεις τον λογαριασμο)

αν το κανει ο ΟΤΕ στον επομενο που θα "διακοσμησει" ενα παλιο η νεο κατανεμητη (καμπινα) η αλλιως καφαο θα δεις αν ο επομενος θα το ξανακανει.

- - - Updated - - -




> Πάντως υπάρχουν νέα ΚΑΦΑΟ VDSL τα οποία μπορεί να μην είναι σε χωράφια όπου βόσκουν ζώα αλλά τα έχουν περάσει ένα χέρι μερικά δίποδα. Την μία τα βάζουν, την άλλη δεν φαίνονται από τα σπρέι. Τόσο μου έρχεται να ανοίξω νέο topic για τα παρδαλά-βανδαλισμένα VDSL ΚΑΦΑΟ.


εχω δει τετοιες νεες καμπινες παρα πολλες στην ευρυτερη περιοχη του ζωγραφου (περιττο να πω σε τι κατασταση ειναι απο τις μπογιες η τις αφισες) κριμα....

----------


## tsavman

Επηρεάζεται η λειτουργία του καφάου αν το βάψει κάποιος;

----------


## sweet dreams

> Επηρεάζεται η λειτουργία του καφάου αν το βάψει κάποιος;


Αν είναι έτσι   
΄
όχι....... αλλά τα περισσότερα είναι ετσι   :Razz:

----------


## graal

> επισης σωστη αποψη
> 
> τα πιανεις επ αυτοφωρο να κανουν το "εγκλημα" της φθορας ξενης περιουσιας 
> 
> πανε στο αυτοφωρο (αστυνομια) και μετα στελνει ο ΟΤΕ τον λογαριασμο στο σπιτι τους.


 Όντως η φθορά ξένης περιουσίας είναι έγκλημα και δεν χρειάζονται εισαγωγικά.  :Smile:   Άρθρο 381/382  Έρχεται ο λογαριασμός από το δικαστήριο και στο καπάκι από τον οτε για την αποκατάσταση της φθοράς ανά περίπτωση και έρχεται και δένει.

----------


## Tiven

Συγνώμη αλλά μερικοί το φυσάνε το χρήμα οπότε δεν τους αγγίζει το συγκεκριμένο.

Προτείνω και φυλακή, έστω για πολύ μικρό χρονικό διάστημα. Θα το ξαναέκανε κανένας μετά;

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Επηρεάζεται η λειτουργία του καφάου αν το βάψει κάποιος;


θα συμφωνησω με το συνομιλητη μου αν ειναι προσεκτικα βαμενο (γραφιτι) αλλα καλλιτεχνικη δουλεια φυσικα και οχι

αν ομως εχουν κολλησει αφισες σε συνδιασμο με το βαψιμο και δεν αεριζεται σωστα τοτε ναι υπαρχει προβλημα δεν το συζητω αν δεν κλεινει κιολας (βεβαια οι καινουργιες καμπινες διαθετουν και συναγερμο....)

- - - Updated - - -




> Συγνώμη αλλά μερικοί το φυσάνε το χρήμα οπότε δεν τους αγγίζει το συγκεκριμένο.
> 
> Προτείνω και φυλακή, έστω για πολύ μικρό χρονικό διάστημα. Θα το ξαναέκανε κανένας μετά;


μπορει να εχεις δικιο μερικοι απο αυτους να το φυσανε το χρημα αλλα οταν φανε μια φορα προστιμο , την επομενη διπλο προστιμο , την επομενη τριπλο προστιμο πιστεψε με θα τους πονεσει

ο φοβος της φυλακης δεν προκειτε να τους φοβερισει (ο φοβος αυτων που εχουν χρημα ειναι να μην το χασουν)

----------


## dimangelid

Χθεσινή φωτογραφία στην Βούλα, διασταύρωση Αθηναΐδος και Νικηταρά... Πήρα επιτόπου το 13888 και αρνήθηκαν να το καταγράψουν παρόλο που τόνισα ότι είναι καπάκι ρεύματος και η δικαιολογία ήταν ότι "Μάλλον σύνδεαν καλώδια και το ξέχασαν ανοιχτό, θα περάσουν να το κλείσουν" . Καταλαβαίνετε τι θα μπορούσε να έχει κάνει κάποιος που θέλει να κάνει ζημιά  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## iakoboss7

ακομα δεν τα βαλανε ρημαδιο θα γινουν...

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Χθεσινή φωτογραφία στην Βούλα, διασταύρωση Αθηναΐδος και Νικηταρά... Πήρα επιτόπου το 13888 και αρνήθηκαν να το καταγράψουν παρόλο που τόνισα ότι είναι καπάκι ρεύματος και η δικαιολογία ήταν ότι "Μάλλον σύνδεαν καλώδια και το ξέχασαν ανοιχτό, θα περάσουν να το κλείσουν" . Καταλαβαίνετε τι θα μπορούσε να έχει κάνει κάποιος που θέλει να κάνει ζημιά


Σε αντίστοιχη περίπτωση σε καμπίνα cosmote, είχαν αφήσει την μπροστινή πόρτα ανοιχτή και κοπάναγε από τον αέρα. Την έπιασα με σκοινί, τους πήρα τηλέφωνο και τσακιστήκανε να έρθουν να την κλείσουν. Μπορούσες να πάρεις ότι τηλεπικοινωνιακό είχαν μέσα, φωλιά για περιστέρια και βροχή ήταν το λιγότερο που θα μπορούσε να συμβεί.

----------


## netblues

Δικαστηριο δεν χρειαζεται. Πρεπει να γινει οπως με την κληση που τρως απο την τροχαια.

Αν ΔΕΝ συμφωνεις, τοτε να πηγαινεις στα δικαστηρια.

Στη τελικη, το με ειχε πιασε κοψιμο και περασα με κοκκινο, τρωγεται.. Το οτι ειχα κατι σπρευ στην τσαντα μου και εσκασαν και κοιταξτε πως την εκαναν τη καμπινα, με ξεπερναει.

Οσο για τις ποινες, ουτε φυλακη, ουτε προστιμα.
Υποχρεωτικη εργασια αποκαταστασης graffiti.

Ομορφα, απλα και με νοημα.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Σε αντίστοιχη περίπτωση σε καμπίνα cosmote, είχαν αφήσει την μπροστινή πόρτα ανοιχτή και κοπάναγε από τον αέρα. Την έπιασα με σκοινί, τους πήρα τηλέφωνο και τσακιστήκανε να έρθουν να την κλείσουν. Μπορούσες να πάρεις ότι τηλεπικοινωνιακό είχαν μέσα, φωλιά για περιστέρια και βροχή ήταν το λιγότερο που θα μπορούσε να συμβεί.


εμένα μου αρέσει που μου είπε "φίλος" που δουλεύει στον ΟΤΕ ότι τα νέα KV έχουν συναγερμό και γνωρίζουν ποιος τεχνικός ήταν εκεί και το άνοιξε.

- - - Updated - - -




> Δικαστηριο δεν χρειαζεται. Πρεπει να γινει οπως με την κληση που τρως απο την τροχαια.
> 
> Αν ΔΕΝ συμφωνεις, τοτε να πηγαινεις στα δικαστηρια.
> 
> Στη τελικη, το με ειχε πιασε κοψιμο και περασα με κοκκινο, τρωγεται.. Το οτι ειχα κατι σπρευ στην τσαντα μου και εσκασαν και κοιταξτε πως την εκαναν τη καμπινα, με ξεπερναει.
> 
> Οσο για τις ποινες, ουτε φυλακη, ουτε προστιμα.
> Υποχρεωτικη εργασια αποκαταστασης graffiti.
> 
> Ομορφα, απλα και με νοημα.


καλά τα λες αλλά φαντάζομαι είδες τα αποτελέσματα (που δεν εφαρμόζεται ο νόμος) στο πανεπιστήμιο (στην αθήνα)

αν κάνεις βόλτα και δεις τις νέες καμπίνες σε τι κατάσταση είναι τώρα (λίγους μήνες από την τοποθέτηση τους) δεν έχω ακόμα στην περιοχή μου αλλά λόγω ότι γυρνάω όλη την αττική για το μεροκάματο (δουλειά) έχουν δει πολλά τα μάτια μου που αν κάτσω να βγάζω φωτογραφίες θα γεμίσει η SD του κινητού και θα φρικάρετε

το γκράφιτι είναι το λιγότερο που θα βρεις
το κακό είναι οι αφίσες...

----------


## dimangelid

Υπάρχει κάποιο τηλέφωνο να απευθύνομαι αν ξαναβρώ ανοιχτό ΚΑΦΑΟ; Χωρίς να με γειώσουν όπως στο 13888...

----------


## Zer0c00L

εγώ στο 13888 το ανάφερα και μου είχαν πει ότι ήταν ενημερωμένοι καθώς χτύπησε ο "συναγερμός" έτσι ειδοποίησαν τον τεχνικό που ήταν εκεί να γυρίσει πίσω να το κλείσει.

----------


## Lagman

Wireless communication , νομίζω είναι λίγο στενάχωρη αυτή η φωτογραφία

----------


## nikraven

> Wireless communication , νομίζω είναι λίγο στενάχωρη αυτή η φωτογραφία


δεν ειναι wireless comm...ειναι ενα νέο πιλοτικό πρόγραμμα ''μετάδοσης φωνής και data σε γραμμή χαλκού μέσω διαπήδησης'' :Razz:

----------


## Vermetalz

Εσείς λέτε για καφαο ανοιχτά. Εδω δεν νοιάζει του ίδιους. Κάνουν αλλαγή στα καφαο Μελίσσια. Εχουν βάλει λοιπόν τις καινούργιες καμπίνες και τις παλιές που δεν έχουν μεταφέρει ακόμα τα καλώδια τις έχουν πετάμενες κάτω. Τα καλώδια  βγαίνουν από κάτω με αποτέλεσμα εάν κάποιος γουστάρει τα κόβει για πλάκα. Αφήστε που έχουν δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα σε πολλά σπίτια. Θόρυβος στο τηλέφωνο και στη dsl τα crc  error πάνε σύννεφο.

----------


## netblues

Και τι να κανουν δλδ?
Μια χαρα γινονται οι μεταζευξεις.
Δεν μενουν πολλες μερες ετσι σε καμμια περιπτωση
Ο θορυβος και τα crc ειναι μερος της ασκησης, αλλα οχι τιποτε τραγικο.
Επειδη ειναι στο πατωμα το κουτι δεν αλλαζει κατι, εκτος απο τη στιγμη που το μετακινουν.
Αν βραχει βεβαια, τοτε αλλαζει, αλλα το καλυπτουν με πλαστικο αν βρεχει.
Τωρα αν καποιος εχει ορεξη να παει να τα κοψει, μπορει να το κανει σε καθε περιπτωση, (αν και δεν ειναι και τοοοσο ευκολο να κοψεις σταθερα καλωδια χωρις εξοπλισμο.)

----------


## Vermetalz

Και γιατί ο κόσμος δλδ πρέπει να έχει πρόβλημα για μια βδομάδα δέκα μέρες μέχρι να τελειώσουν? Αν δεν αλλάζει κάτι όπως λες που είναι στο πάτωμα γιατί η ποιότητά του τηλεφώνου και της dsl είναι χάλια?  Γιατί ο καθένας που πληρώνει για κάποιες υπηρεσίες να μην τις έχει για 10 μέρες?Μήπως έπρεπε να είναι ποιο προσεκτικοί?

----------


## Zer0c00L

χωρίς να θέλω να προσβάλω κανέναν πιστεύω ότι ο φίλος είναι λίγο υπερβολικός

επειδή έχω τύχει μπροστά σε αλλαγή ΚΑΦΑΟ ή αλλιώς ΚΑΜΠΙΝΑΣ δεν νομίζω ότι θόρυβος κτλ δημιουργήθηκαν εκείνη την στιγμή γιατί ήταν σε πλάγια θέση η ΚΑΜΠΙΝΑ και τα καλώδια χύμα από έξω
πιστεύω ότι το πρόβλημα υπήρχε από πριν και δεν είχε γίνει αντιληπτό 

(Μου έχει τύχει να πάω σε φιλικό σπίτι για να τους φτιάξω την VDSL που πρόσφατα απόκτησαν και εντόπισα πρόβλημα στην τηλεφωνική τους γραμμή το όποιο υπήρχε χρόνια (από ηλεκτρολόγο που είχε φτιάξει τις πρίζες) έτσι υπήρχε μια η οποία ήταν βραχυκυκλωμένη)

- - - Updated - - -

να διαμαρτυρόμαστε για την κακή κατάσταση των περισσότερων καμπίνων είτε στην αττική είτε αλλού

ή για την κατάσταση των καλωδιώσεων στις περισσότερες κατοικίες καθώς θα έπρεπε σε όλες οι καλωδιώσεις να είχαν αλλάξει σε UTP

----------


## Vermetalz

Δεν προσβάλλεις κανένα. Άποψη σου και άποψη μου. Αυτό που σου λέω το έχουνε δυο σπίτια μαζι και εγώ.Δεν υπήρχε κανένα πρόβλημα πριν και δεν ξέρω αν θα έχουμε όταν τελειώσουν. Όχι δεν είχα πρόβλημα θορύβου εδώ και 8 χρόνια ούτε και 2500 crc errors σε ένα 24 ωρο. Επίσης δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα στην εισαγωγή του κτηρίου μέχρι την πρίζα μετά από έλεγχο που έγινε τουλάχιστον σε έμενα.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Πωπω γκρίνια.

Αδερφέ θα μπεις σε νέα καμπίνα με ότι προτερήματα εμπεριέχονται σε αυτή κι αντί να χαίρεσαι γκρινιάζεις που έχεις μερικές αναταράξεις για λίγες μέρες.

Δεν έγινε τίποτα.

----------


## Vermetalz

Όχι δεν έγινε τίποτα. Απλά συζήτηση κάνουμε.  Άκου γκρίνια. Ποιος εγώ γκρινιάζω?  :Razz:

----------


## Lagman



----------


## Lagman



----------


## manicx

:Worthy:

----------


## iakoboss7

αυτα ειναι xD

----------


## Lagman

Παραθέτω ένα ενδιαφέρον ντοκιμαντέρ σχετικά με τα ΚΑΦΑΟ πηγή VICE Greece

Χρόνια πολλά και καλή χρονιά

----------

